# Tattoo and Pierced Tribe II



## Arduinna

Continue on!










I don't have any new ink. Just haven't been inspired enough by any designs to add anything to my body.


----------



## mom2snugbugs

i hope this is the right place to ask this question.

I am thinking about a tattoo. I am currently tandem nursing my 4 yo and my 21 mo. My 4 yo dd nurses about 3x a week. My 21 mo ds nurses at least 2x a day, if not more. He is also still night nursing.

When I went to get a tattoo, they said I would have to stop breastfeeding because the carbon stays in my blood for at least 3 months, and it will get into my breastmilk. Can someone tell me about this?

TIA, and please point me in the right direction if this is not the place.


----------



## nnodnar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2snugbugs* 

When I went to get a tattoo, they said I would have to stop breastfeeding because the carbon stays in my blood for at least 3 months, and it will get into my breastmilk. Can someone tell me about this?


Unfortunately, I have nothing to back this up but, this does not sound entirely factual to me. Unless they are injecting tattoo ink into your blood stream I don't think there should be anything getting into your system. I wish I had more to go on than a vague sense of 'That's not right!' but, I had to throw in my two cents.


----------



## Eloise1980

I have been told by most tattooist to avoid getting any work done whilst breastfeeding. I personally wouldn't. There is loads of info to support this out there, I'm sorry I don't have enough time to dig it out now but if I remember I will.

I have full sleeves and most of my legs and chest covered.


----------



## mom2snugbugs

I'm going to google. Thanks!


----------



## momtokimari

I talked to a few people and came to the conclusion that it's safe to get a tattoo from a parlor you know to be clean and safe. So I got one after I had my dd. I brought her with me, and even nursed her there.

I got the ever cliche footprint tattoo on my leg. I think every one of them is special though, since it is unique to your child. For instance... My DD's footprint is only about an inch long because she was early.

I also have my mom's name in chinese on my arm, I got it when I was 16. And I had some piercings, but all that remains are my ears and belly button.


----------



## aaronsmom

Hello mamas! I have 3 tattoos and 10 piercings (nose, eyebrow, labret, 3 in each ear and navel).
I was wondering about getting inked while bf'ing as well. I have 2 new tattoos I want to get but don't want to wait the 2+ years until DD weans.


----------



## spiderdust

Nothing new to add at this point, just subbing!


----------



## arwenevenstar

Okay, new question. I want to get a new tattoo done to symbolise our loss recently. I have actually been putting it off for a while regardless, the loss has just made me decide life is too short for putting things off









Anyway, my question is:

How long after having a tat done is it safe to start trying to conceive again. I know there are naturally toxins in the ink that get put in the skin and ultimately in my blood stream, so are there risks? Anyone know how long I would need to wait to be "clean"? We might start at the end of June if my body is recovered both from the miscarriage and the tattoo.

Thanks


----------



## spiderdust

I think if you get the tattoo within the next month or so, you should be fine by June.

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## arwenevenstar

Thanks Spiderdust (and for your kind words too!). I think I will go over next week with my sister.


----------



## Arduinna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arwenevenstar* 
Okay, new question. I want to get a new tattoo done to symbolise our loss recently. I have actually been putting it off for a while regardless, the loss has just made me decide life is too short for putting things off









Anyway, my question is:

How long after having a tat done is it safe to start trying to conceive again. I know there are naturally toxins in the ink that get put in the skin and ultimately in my blood stream, so are there risks? Anyone know how long I would need to wait to be "clean"? We might start at the end of June if my body is recovered both from the miscarriage and the tattoo.

Thanks

I'm so sorry mama. I don't know, I got a tattoo when I was pg with dd and she is now 18 and still perfect


----------



## caspian's mama

i found out from an artist friend that it's perfectly possible to ink over stretch marks. (he did warn it might hurt a bit extra, though.) so i'ma be rockin something special on my chunky mama belly this summer, after i treat myself for my 30th bday in july. i can't frickin wait!!!


----------



## freeflykami

I have 1 remaining peircing, nose (besides ears) had belly, tounge, and another... plus 5 tatts
I havent seen the foot print tattoo... do you just take in the stamp of the foot you get at the hospital?
I have been looking for something for my 2 kiddos, but haven't come up with anything good... my name is japanese (means spirit of nature;0) so I have that kanji on my shoulder, and I wanted to get something for them to tie in with it, but both their names are celtic....


----------



## freeflykami

Here is a question, with summer coming up again... what do you say when kids ask you about your tattoos?


----------



## sparkprincess

Yay! I get to join! I just got my nose pierced about 2 weeks ago and love it! I also have pierced ears, but who doesn't (lol, I almost typed "eyes" instead of "ears" now that's hardcore!).

I need info on keloids. The area around my piercing is red and slightly raised. I don't know if this is a keloid or just normal healing. The pics I saw on the internet were extreme so no help at all! I've never had trouble healing in the past so I'm not *too* concerned, but I want to catch it before it gets out of control!

TIA


----------



## HappyHomeBirther

I just got my first tattoo about a month ago, YAY!!!! I love it! And I am also nursing an almost 7-month old... honestly I just figured it wouldn't matter







No problems, though. I got my forearm done with a lily and violet for my girls and in the middle the chinese symbol for goose, which is my sons' nickname. My kids think it's awesome that I have "them" tattooed on me! Oh, and I used breastmilk on my tattoo, along with what the parlor reccomended, and mine only peeled for one day and never scabbed







I also have my tongue, belly and 2 piercings in each ear. Im planning another tat for this summer...


----------



## Monarchgrrl

Sparkprincess, the red bump on your new nose pierce might be normal (but it shouldn't last two weeks, for sure!). Mine lasted WAY too long and I'm prone to keloids anyway. It got bigger and was on the inside and outside of the nose.
I talked to my piercer and she said that I had to soak my whole nose in a shot glass of hot water and sea salt for 10-15 minutes 1-2 times per day for at least 7-10 days. I read that in the instructions that she sent home w/ me but I thought "surely they don't mean the WHOLE nose!" so I just soaked the pierce site w/ a cotton ball w/ salt water on it. She said that isn't enough. After doing her suggestion of literally laying on the floor with my whole nose (up to the bridge) in salt water, it got better and healed perfectly. I truly believe that if I didn't do it, it would have turned into a keloid for sure, and no one wants that on your nose!

HTH!

Also, just generally for this topic: I have twelve tats and have taken out all my pierces, of which there were many over the years. I'm putting together my ideas for a half-sleeve. I hope I can do it by August. I really want to memorialize my brother with a half-sleeve. He was just killed in Iraq two weeks ago.







He loved getting inked too, so I want to get one of his tattoos on me and some other representative things on my arm. I've moved around a lot, so it's been hard to really research and find the right artist to do it. Any recommendations for the Bay Area would be great!


----------



## sparkprincess

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Monarchgrrl* 
Sparkprincess, the red bump on your new nose pierce might be normal (but it shouldn't last two weeks, for sure!). Mine lasted WAY too long and I'm prone to keloids anyway. It got bigger and was on the inside and outside of the nose.
I talked to my piercer and she said that I had to soak my whole nose in a shot glass of hot water and sea salt for 10-15 minutes 1-2 times per day for at least 7-10 days. I read that in the instructions that she sent home w/ me but I thought "surely they don't mean the WHOLE nose!" so I just soaked the pierce site w/ a cotton ball w/ salt water on it. She said that isn't enough. After doing her suggestion of literally laying on the floor with my whole nose (up to the bridge) in salt water, it got better and healed perfectly. I truly believe that if I didn't do it, it would have turned into a keloid for sure, and no one wants that on your nose!

HTH!

Also, just generally for this topic: I have twelve tats and have taken out all my pierces, of which there were many over the years. I'm putting together my ideas for a half-sleeve. I hope I can do it by August. I really want to memorialize my brother with a half-sleeve. He was just killed in Iraq two weeks ago.







He loved getting inked too, so I want to get one of his tattoos on me and some other representative things on my arm. I've moved around a lot, so it's been hard to really research and find the right artist to do it. Any recommendations for the Bay Area would be great!









I'm so so sorry for the loss of your brother.

Thank you so much for the info on the salt soak and keloid! I will start doing that tonight!!


----------



## chasnwhitrabbits

Hey mommas,
Subbing to this thread..I have eight tattoos(three brian froud faeries, a design of three women dancing in the rain- its from a tarot deck I have and means celebration, a heart and banner style tat in memory of my father, some stars on my wrist and a symbol on my neck) and a nose ring, tragus, rook and my anti tragus pierced.. I really would love to get some new ink but I'm having a hard time coming up with any type of design plus lack of funds at the moment.








Anyway, does anyone know any good artists in the Tennessee or Alabama area?

Just wanted to say hi!


----------



## laoxinat

I have 13 ear piercings, including my tragus, a conch (pierced by DS







) a rook and several cartilages aaand a belly ring. I have three tattoos, a large Nancy Chien Erikson back piece, colored quite differently than the original, a Ganesha on my upper right arm, and a spirally rainbowy design on the back of my neck. I Looooooove getting tattooed, and I am hoping to get the sanskrit for Om Mani Padme Hum in rainbow colors down my upper left arm. I'll probably have a sleeve by the time I'm done








I designed a tattoo for my BFF for her 50th b-day and we went yesterday and got it done!


----------



## caspian's mama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chasnwhitrabbits* 
my anti tragus pierced..









what's dat?


----------



## chasnwhitrabbits

Here is a link to a picture of the ear with the parts named on it and you can see where the anti tragus is.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antitragus


----------



## Ruth S

Can anyone recommend a parlour in Portland (OR) for me to take my daughter to get her ears pierced? It's that or Claire's (just kidding).

Thanks!


----------



## LilMamiBella

I have one tattoo of a stargazer lily and I'm thinking of getting another tattoo. This time I want one done by Michele Wortman of www.hyperspacestudios.com


----------



## caspian's mama

man, is there anything wiki DOESN'T know??

thanks for the pic. NOW i'd like to know exactly how one manages to get a frickin clamp on there, unless mine is freakishly smaller than most.


----------



## sparkprincess

ETA:

Okay, never mind. I saw the piercer and she said that it wasn't anything to worry about and that I should apply tea tree oil 5-7 times a day and it would clear up in a few days. I started last night and it's already looking much better! Woo hoo!
************************************************** ************************************
I'm sorry to keep on about my nose piercing problems, but I trust you ladies. I'm going to see the piercer tomorrow to have him look at my nose...I just hope he has good advice. I am just so bummed about this. I don't want to quit too soon, but ds' 1st birthday party is on SATURDAY and I feel so foolish having this huge ugly bump on my poor nose!!

Here's the rundown:
The piercing itself went well. No bleeding, redness or swelling. Things were great for a week. Then I was smacked in the nose TWICE by my 1yo. After that I started getting redness, after almost a week of redness I started getting a bump. Per advice here I started soaking it in hot salt water twice a day. The piercing site seems clean. I get a little bit of white discharge - nothing yellow or green. There's no pain, no hotness.

Today I was researching this all some more and I was reading about allergic contact dermatitis. The site mentioned that water blisters can form and I'm wondering if that's what I have? The skin is like an empty balloon







(sorry).

Any ideas? I really don't think this is an infection. So I'm wondering if its:
1. a keloid
2. just normal irritation that needs to be watched but will go away
3. maybe an allergic reaction. I cannot wear jewelry with nickel and I believe I read recently that there IS some nickle in stainless steel, but supposedly enough to create any problems.










Thanks for reading. Any insight would be helpful!


----------



## kalisis

Ok, I've decided to get my first tattoo. I'm totally nervous, but extremely excited.

It's a toss-up between these two:

This one on my back

or

This one on my hip, wrapping around towards my back.

I'll probably do them both, but have to pick one first. The back one is HUGE, but it's the one I've wanted forever.


----------



## fujiyama_mama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sparkprincess* 
ETA:

Okay, never mind. I saw the piercer and she said that it wasn't anything to worry about and that I should apply tea tree oil 5-7 times a day and it would clear up in a few days. I started last night and it's already looking much better! Woo hoo!
************************************************** ************************************
I'm sorry to keep on about my nose piercing problems, but I trust you ladies. I'm going to see the piercer tomorrow to have him look at my nose...I just hope he has good advice. I am just so bummed about this. I don't want to quit too soon, but ds' 1st birthday party is on SATURDAY and I feel so foolish having this huge ugly bump on my poor nose!!

Here's the rundown:
The piercing itself went well. No bleeding, redness or swelling. Things were great for a week. Then I was smacked in the nose TWICE by my 1yo. After that I started getting redness, after almost a week of redness I started getting a bump. Per advice here I started soaking it in hot salt water twice a day. The piercing site seems clean. I get a little bit of white discharge - nothing yellow or green. There's no pain, no hotness.

Today I was researching this all some more and I was reading about allergic contact dermatitis. The site mentioned that water blisters can form and I'm wondering if that's what I have? The skin is like an empty balloon







(sorry).

Any ideas? I really don't think this is an infection. So I'm wondering if its:
1. a keloid
2. just normal irritation that needs to be watched but will go away
3. maybe an allergic reaction. I cannot wear jewelry with nickel and I believe I read recently that there IS some nickle in stainless steel, but supposedly enough to create any problems.










Thanks for reading. Any insight would be helpful!

I don't know if you're still wondering about your possible keloid/allergy. But wanted to chime in about the stainless steel. When it comes to piercing there is stainless steel and surgical grade. I don't know if there is nickel in stainless, but it completely irritates my stretched lobes. I can only wear surgical grade steel.


----------



## paakbaak

someone asked about what to say to kids about your tats...
my son loves mine, sais "tatu" and kisses them. i sometimes find him saying something like "ouch tatu" while touching his shoulder...it´s really funny!

i don´t say anything unless other children ask. the normally do, and i answer with the truth. nothing else to it!


----------



## LittleSaylorBoat

I wanted to point out, if people are having problems with piercings that are healing strangely, you should immediately GO TALK TO YOUR PIERCER!! If you don't feel that the person is reputable enough to do that, find a new one

Also, I had a piercing done while breastfeeding, and while I am sure that there will be no long term damage to my daughter or myself, it did take longer to heal. This is true in general because a woman's body is going to be devoting most of it's energy to the pregnancy or to breastfeeding and less to healing.

Hi - I'm Angela - I have 7 tattoos including one on my neck, a pierced lip, and ears that are 1/2 inch in diameter. And more on the way!!
I have a new tattoo with my daughter's name in it planned! I am super excited.
Sometimes I feel that as a mother with tattoos and piercings I am treated differently, but all the kids at my daughter's daycare are obsessed with my lip ring. The toddlers always try to tug on it, and it's really cute.


----------



## mrsb422

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kalisis* 
Ok, I've decided to get my first tattoo. I'm totally nervous, but extremely excited.

It's a toss-up between these two:

This one on my back

or

This one on my hip, wrapping around towards my back.

I'll probably do them both, but have to pick one first. The back one is HUGE, but it's the one I've wanted forever.

If you've wanted the larger one "forever" as you say, then go with that one first. Don't be intimidated by the size. You should get what you want because if you go get something else, you'll just be dissatisfied. Trust me...get the one you really want. You'll have it (and love it) forever


----------



## mrsb422

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paakbaak* 
someone asked about what to say to kids about your tats...
my son loves mine, sais "tatu" and kisses them. i sometimes find him saying something like "ouch tatu" while touching his shoulder...it´s really funny!

i don´t say anything unless other children ask. the normally do, and i answer with the truth. nothing else to it!

That is completely adorable. DS just touches mine right now...he's big into pointing, but at 10 mo there isn't a whole lot of speaking yet. I can only imagine what he'll say!!


----------



## mrsb422

Hi everyone! My name is Jessica and I am the mama to a darling 10 mo boy named Marty. I am so relieved to have finally found all of you. I am a tattooed mama for sure! I only have my ears pierced (5 in the right and 3 in the left) but I rarely wear earrings. Been debating a nose stud for a long time, but doubt I'll ever take the plunge. I work in an office and already get stared at for a pretty tame foot tattoo.

I have a flower on my right foot (the majority of the top of my foot), the pretty basic butterfly/tribal back tat, and finally a tribute tattoo to my BF who passed away this past December. I just got it finished this weekend. It was a coverup of 2 other tattoos (my 1st tattoo that I had covered with a different tattoo and then had laser removal done 3 times to lighten it so I could cover it with something I really wanted).

Here are pics of my new piece...I'm in love with it!!
1st Session - 2 hours - Outline Only
2nd Session - 2 hours - Outline & Some Coloring
3rd Session - 2 hours - All colors finished...going back for touchup in a month

Tattoo was by Zar from Shotsie's Tattoo's in Wayne, NJ if you're from the area and looking for a really awesome woman to ink you up!!


----------



## Susana

hi everyone

I'm getting my first tattoo in 2 hours.

I am starting to feel a little.....nervous. But I am not backing down. No way.

I have my ears, navel and nose poked







Figured it's time to start in on the ink.

wish me luck!!


----------



## mntnmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freeflykami* 
Here is a question, with summer coming up again... what do you say when kids ask you about your tattoos?

I explain that somebody used a needle to put ink in my skin. It's like drawing on yourself, but it never goes away!
But they're usually more interested in my nosering.
I've only got 3 tats, DH isn't a big fan. But I'm going to expand one. I'm thinking a moon with clouds and 3 little stars for my kids.


----------



## changingseasons

Hi- another Jessica here.









I have ears & tongue pierced, and 3 tattoos. First one I did myself when I was 16 (peace sign & rose on my hip), next was a dragon across my back, then for my 30th birthday I got myself a Buddhist mantra written in Tibetan script on my forearm.

I would LOVE to get a couple more tatts, but there's the money... and like some PP's, I was curious about the safety of doing it while BFing.

I'm excited to meet some other inked mamas out there!


----------



## Joi

Ruth...... take her to Nomad. Blake is a MDC dad and the best piercer ever. He just did my dd's ears and it was a wonderful experience.


----------



## ShadowMoon

Hi mommas!
Cool thread. My name is Stephanie. I have 6 tats: an elephant and chain around my left wrist, an Elliott Smith CD cover design with some lyrics on my left shoulder, a custom designed sun on my lower back, custom designs on two of my fingers, and a small custom designed piece on my chest. I have plans in the works for another Elliott Smith inspired design on my right shoulder, a portrait of a giraffe I used to work with on my arm, and more finger pieces. If only I were made of money








As for piercings I have many. Between the two ears I have lobes stretched to 8g, daith, rook, tragus, conch, deep conch, upper cartilage. I have two nostril piercings on opposite sides, tongue, microdermal on my right temple, navel, and verticle hood piercing. I used to have my nipples pierced but took them out to bf. I will get them done again once that has ended.
My babe likes to point out all the piercings but he's too young to comment on them yet. It'll get more interesting as he gets older I'm sure. Nice to meet you all!
Peace~


----------



## Kitsune6

Howdy! I'm Jack and I'm going to get my second tat this friday for mother's day. Woo hoo!! My first tat is a triskele on my shoulder blade and my new tat will be two plumeria flowers and my kid's japanese zodiac signs in kanji. I can't wait!

I've always wanted to get a big back piece of Kuan Yin in her royal ease pose. Someday!


----------



## rightkindofme

Someone asked about a bay area artist and I cannot recommend Barnaby more highly. He is in SF at the corner of Haight and Masonic. http://www.momsbodyshop.com/barnaby.html

I used to have a bunch of ear piercings, but they all died tragically. I have been pierced in other places eight times and only one has stayed with me without infection. My body just doesn't like being pierced. I have one tat, but given that it is a full back piece extending from my neck to my butt and side to side I feel like I should be given extra credit.







I'm 12 hours in on work and there is a little bit to go; I didn't finish because I got knocked up a little sooner than we anticipated.


----------



## mrsb422

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rightkindofme* 
I feel like I should be given extra credit.







I'm 12 hours in on work and there is a little bit to go; I didn't finish because I got knocked up a little sooner than we anticipated.









Wow! That is a commitment. Good for you! I just finished 6 hours and was ready to be done. I'm sure it is an amazing piece


----------



## mrsb422

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Susana* 
hi everyone

I'm getting my first tattoo in 2 hours.

I am starting to feel a little.....nervous. But I am not backing down. No way.

I have my ears, navel and nose poked







Figured it's time to start in on the ink.

wish me luck!!


How'd it go???


----------



## Kitsune6

I just got back from getting new ink for Mother's day. Check it out!


----------



## changingseasons

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kitsune6* 
I just got back from getting new ink for Mother's day. Check it out!

What a sweet mother's day present!!

Where did you have it done? I just noticed that you're in the Seattle-ish thread.. I am also Seattle-ish.


----------



## Kitsune6

Ancient Arts in Renton

I went to J and he is BEYOND awesome!


----------



## Susana

It was good!

It took over 2 hours to complete and while it wasn't the most pleasant sensation I have ever felt I will definitely be doing it again!!

this is also my Mother's Day gift...it's a sun with a celtic knot center.









http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g7...ub/tatt047.jpg


----------



## cfiddlinmama

Love the new Mother's Day ink!

I'm going to go get my nose pierced today. Yippee! I'm really excited.

I have a question: What happens if you need to go the dentist and your piercing isn't healed all the way. I'm guessing you have to take it out to get x-rays right? How bad would it be to take out a piercing that wasn't healed all the way for a few minutes and then put it back in?


----------



## changingseasons

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cfiddlinmama* 
Love the new Mother's Day ink!

I'm going to go get my nose pierced today. Yippee! I'm really excited.

I have a question: What happens if you need to go the dentist and your piercing isn't healed all the way. I'm guessing you have to take it out to get x-rays right? How bad would it be to take out a piercing that wasn't healed all the way for a few minutes and then put it back in?

I don't think you have to take it out. I always forget, then go to take it out when I'm in the dentist chair, and he tells me it's fine.

You definitely have to take it out for an MRI, but x-rays it will just show in the picture (not do any damage)... and if it's in your nose, it shouldn't be in the way of anything your dentist needs to see.

I wouldn't take it out.


----------



## cfiddlinmama

I did it! My nose is pierced!!!! I love it. It looks really good. Didn't hurt too much at all. It was my mother's day present to myself. I'll get some pictures and post them. I still owe you all a picture of my tattoo too.

changingseasons - thanks for your reply. I appreciate it!

Happy Mother's Day everyone!


----------



## caspian's mama

yah, yah, give us some pics!!


----------



## Kitsune6

I wanna see too! I always wanted to get my nose pierced but my body doesn't like being pierced







I'm allergic to something in metal, I'm not sure what.


----------



## rightkindofme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kitsune6* 
I wanna see too! I always wanted to get my nose pierced by my body doesn't like being pierced







I'm allergic to something in metal, I'm not sure what.

Me too.







I've tried pretty much every metal out there and none of them agree with me.


----------



## Hannahsmummy

Can I join?

I have two tattoos though I have gotten three then had a cover up done. I have my nose pierced and got that 20 years ago. In the past I have also had nipples pierced.
Here's my latest which I got a week ago! Sorry for the photo which isn't the best and is a bit blurry.
http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f3.../tattoo2-1.jpg


----------



## rachelle-a-tron

Hi Mamas!

I just got new ink about 2 or 3 months ago... a cover up over a cover up of a really bad tat from like 17 years ago. I have 10 tattoos & want many many more.


----------



## lunamegn

Got my first one done on Wednesday- it's a lotus blossom. I' liking it more and more as it heals









I also have two nose piercings on the same nostrils. And a bunch of ear piercings.


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy

would love to subb to the thread. I have a frog tatoo i got it for my son but want to add to it later on and get a sea turtle for my second son. Anyway i also want to get a cross on the inside of my right arm but dont know what kind any ideas would be great thanks. oh and want to get my eye brow pierced but am still contimplating that one i dont know if i want to go through the pain....


----------



## Kitsune6

ok, I think that you shouldn't talk about your tats/piercing without also supplying a pic.

I'll start
Tat number one
Tat number two

I'm thinking that for tat number 3 I'll get a ohm symbol on my left inner forearm. I just have to talk someone into going with me as an excuse. I'm working on my SIL at the moment.


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy

well i will get a pic taken soon and show ya'all sorry dont have a pic yet. I love the tats they are cute. the right forearm is where i want to put the cross but dont know what type to get


----------



## changingseasons

Sounds like a plan.

Tatt #1 is on my hip and still covered with some prego fat.. so you don't get to see that one.







Plus, I did it myself when I was 16, so it's pretty faded.

Tatt #2, 1999ish- getting the tatt done, final tatt

Tatt #3, 2006- (pic taken in November- giving DD a bath when she was a few weeks old)


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy

what does Tatt #3 mean just wondering it looks really cool.
I wanted to get one on my back too does it hurt realllly bad the one on my leg didnt hurt at all.


----------



## changingseasons

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clothdipemomof2boy* 
what does Tatt #3 mean just wondering it looks really cool.
I wanted to get one on my back too does it hurt realllly bad the one on my leg didnt hurt at all.

It's a Buddhist mantra written in Tibetan script-
om mani peme hung (or om mani padme hum depending on the region/pronunciation)

It doesn't have an exact meaning- lots of interpretations. But one I found described it as the 'jewel of the lotus' which stand for wisdom and compassion. So basically a mantra (prayer) for wisdom and compassion.

I chose my forearm since it is a part of my body that moves constantly- so it is like having it on a prayer wheel which is supposed to increase it's effects. Also, tattoos with mantras should only be placed on the upper half of your body- above the waist.

And no, before anyone asks, I'm not a practicing Buddhist, but I do believe in many Buddhist principles and think it's a beautiful religion.


----------



## fujiyama_mama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clothdipemomof2boy* 
what does Tatt #3 mean just wondering it looks really cool.
I wanted to get one on my back too does it hurt realllly bad the one on my leg didnt hurt at all.

Thats interesting most all of my friends are heavily tattooed and I have always heard the legs are very painful. So if you thought the leg was painless the back is probably a breeze. I did not find my upper back to be painful, except one small spot on my shoulder blades where it was practically tattooing bone.


----------



## rightkindofme

I finally got around to getting a picture of my tattoo as it is right now. I'm about 12 hours into it, but I have a little ways to go. The banners will be filled in with the things I want to have in my life: love, trust, honor, faith, forgiveness, happiness, truth, lust, and joy. At the bottom will be anger and fear because those are things I've had to go through to achieve the things I want. There will be blue sky background and her hair will be filled in with red. I'm hoping I only have 2-3 hours to go.

http://pics.livejournal.com/rightkindofme/pic/0001ezt3

Does anyone know anything about getting tattoo work done while breastfeeding?


----------



## changingseasons

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rightkindofme* 
I finally got around to getting a picture of my tattoo as it is right now. I'm about 12 hours into it, but I have a little ways to go. The banners will be filled in with the things I want to have in my life: love, trust, honor, faith, forgiveness, happiness, truth, lust, and joy. At the bottom will be anger and fear because those are things I've had to go through to achieve the things I want. There will be blue sky background and her hair will be filled in with red. I'm hoping I only have 2-3 hours to go.

http://pics.livejournal.com/rightkindofme/pic/0001ezt3

Does anyone know anything about getting tattoo work done while breastfeeding?

WOW- that is awesome.

I think earlier in the thread people were talking about tatts while BFing... I'm waiting until we're done, just to be on the safe side. But I know people that have done it.


----------



## rightkindofme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
WOW- that is awesome.

I think earlier in the thread people were talking about tatts while BFing... I'm waiting until we're done, just to be on the safe side. But I know people that have done it.

The thing is, we want to do child lead weaning and this is our first kid and we plan to have a few. I'm not sure I want to wait ten years to finish the tattoo. *sigh*


----------



## changingseasons

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rightkindofme* 
The thing is, we want to do child lead weaning and this is our first kid and we plan to have a few. I'm not sure I want to wait ten years to finish the tattoo. *sigh*

I'm in the same boat... DD is only 7 months, so we have quite a while with her. And then I'm thinking 2nd baby (maybe) in a couple years... so yeah, in like 10 years I can get another tatt. I just realized how horrible that sounds when I type it out. I can't wait that long!!! I'm going to have to do some serious research into this.


----------



## HappyHomeBirther

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rightkindofme* 
I finally got around to getting a picture of my tattoo as it is right now. I'm about 12 hours into it, but I have a little ways to go. The banners will be filled in with the things I want to have in my life: love, trust, honor, faith, forgiveness, happiness, truth, lust, and joy. At the bottom will be anger and fear because those are things I've had to go through to achieve the things I want. There will be blue sky background and her hair will be filled in with red. I'm hoping I only have 2-3 hours to go.

http://pics.livejournal.com/rightkindofme/pic/0001ezt3

Does anyone know anything about getting tattoo work done while breastfeeding?

BEAUTIFUL tattoo!!! And I love the meaning behind it =) I got my first tat in Feb. of this year, when my youngest was almost 6 months old and Im going back tomorrow for my 2nd!! We're nursing and have had no problems. Good luck!!


----------



## Kitsune6

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rightkindofme* 
I finally got around to getting a picture of my tattoo as it is right now. I'm about 12 hours into it, but I have a little ways to go. The banners will be filled in with the things I want to have in my life: love, trust, honor, faith, forgiveness, happiness, truth, lust, and joy. At the bottom will be anger and fear because those are things I've had to go through to achieve the things I want. There will be blue sky background and her hair will be filled in with red. I'm hoping I only have 2-3 hours to go.

http://pics.livejournal.com/rightkindofme/pic/0001ezt3

Does anyone know anything about getting tattoo work done while breastfeeding?


Your tat is awesome! Here's what the LLL says about tattooing.


----------



## rightkindofme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kitsune6* 
Your tat is awesome! Here's what the LLL says about tattooing.


Thank you very much. That sounds like waiting a year is a minimum, but given that I am likely to be breastfeeding for close to a decade that it probably isn't that bad to do after a year.


----------



## changingseasons

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kitsune6* 
Your tat is awesome! Here's what the LLL says about tattooing.


That is fantastic!! Only 5 more months for me to wait!


----------



## Maeve

Hey there! I am so happy to have found this tribe, though I don't have many piercings and my tats aren't nearly so beautiful. In fact, the ones I have I either want to get covered or fixed up. (sigh)

I have a question for all you piercing mamas. Is it true that stainless steel is not great for initial piercings? I just heard that for the first time recently. I have had a few done (nostril, industrial, naval and tongue, though the last 2 are long gone) and never heard this.
I'm also thinking of having my other nostril pierced, but can't decide if it would look good or not. Please excuse the crappy picture!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...nabel1887b.jpg

And is there any reason to wait a certain amount pf time between piercings? I just got my industrial done the other day.


----------



## momz3

i got my fourth tatt today







..got tongue pierced a month ago!


----------



## Susana

driving by to let you all know that my tatt is itching so badly today!!!

and....I can't stop thinking of what I can get done next


----------



## Kitsune6

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Susana* 
driving by to let you all know that my tatt is itching so badly today!!!

and....I can't stop thinking of what I can get done next









Holy tat itching batman!! I can totally relate! Ouch! Mine's a week old and there is a huge hunk of dried skin I keep praying will just fall off.










Did I mention that I'm ready to get an ohm symbol on my inner forearm?


----------



## Laws04

Hi there! Just stumbled on here and thought it was interesting. I have three tattoos and seven piercings but six of them our in my ears so I don't count them. I got my tongue pierced about three years ago. I have a tattoo on my right hip. It's the kanji symbol for dream. I have a beautiful yellow/orange rose on my left shoulder blade. It has three stars surrounding it, one for each child I've miscarried. I also have a the most amazing angel in a blue dress holding a single red rose on my right shoulder blade. That's my daughter, Jennifer Marie. We lost her when I was 16 weeks pregnant and it hit us very hard so the tattoo was a nice way to honor her separately from my other angels. I'm also planning on getting a tattoo on the back of my neck. I'm not sure what yet but I do know it will be fore my husband. We're still looking at things.


----------



## rightkindofme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maeve* 
I have a question for all you piercing mamas. Is it true that stainless steel is not great for initial piercings? I just heard that for the first time recently. I have had a few done (nostril, industrial, naval and tongue, though the last 2 are long gone) and never heard this.
I'm also thinking of having my other nostril pierced, but can't decide if it would look good or not. Please excuse the crappy picture!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...nabel1887b.jpg

And is there any reason to wait a certain amount pf time between piercings? I just got my industrial done the other day.









"Stainless steel" is used to describe a number of different grades of metal, many of which contain a lot of nickel--which many people have issues with. The metal is not as pure as is preferable. If you can afford the upgrade you probably should go with a pure metal to lower your chance of developing an allergy.









I don't know of needing to wait between piercings. If you are nursing I would probably give it a little time because your body is going to be distracted and take a little longer to heal.


----------



## Maeve

Now I wish I had asked for titanium in my industrial piercing, even though I've never had a reaction.
Oh well, what's done is done. I can hopefully change it in a few months.
But when I go get my other nostril done, I think I'm going to have a titanium hoop put in.


----------



## utopia760

just wanted to say hey! i Hanve had a few things done most are gone now but heres the list. Eyeborw piercing, bottom of belly button, lip, and ears also a small tatoo

I have removed all piercings but then got my lip done again a year after removing it and have it still now. Ive had it almost a year if i take the piercing out how long before it closes id like to be able to take it in and out. is that possible?


----------



## lunamegn

Laws04 ~ I like sound of the rose you have. I've been contemplating a rose on the top of my wrist (I have a lotus on the under side).

I just got mine less than a week ago and I'm already thinking of what I want to add to it and another one i want in a different location.

Fun!


----------



## 425lisamarie

Oh I never saw this tribe







I have only one tatoo right now, on my upper back and shoulder, two roses, which covered up a stupid ugly thing I got when i was like 16









I don't know how to post a picture (help lol) but I would love to post it. Maybe someone can give me an idea of how to add to it. I really have been trying to think of something to incorporate mothering or my kids somehow but nothing has come to me!

I have had several piercings, my nose which I took out so that I can re pierce because I didn't like the placing (that was about 6 years ago), and my belly one I took out a few years ago wtih pregnancy 1. I think I took it out just a little late because the skin stretched a little. I plan to re-do this one as I have lost the tummy now and my skin looks better there.

I also had an eh....unusual peircing, but i have taken it out because it did not really function properly, and just became an annoyance! But I tried it for a few months which was what I wanted.


----------



## 425lisamarie

Hmmm I think I figured it out, so I'll try to post this pic: http://s3.photobucket.com/albums/y89...t=IMG_1877.jpg


----------



## paakbaak

my son was 16mo when i started my back...so i guess we went safely. he self weaned a couple of months ago...at age 2.


----------



## Hannahsmummy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fujiyama_mama* 
Thats interesting most all of my friends are heavily tattooed and I have always heard the legs are very painful. So if you thought the leg was painless the back is probably a breeze. I did not find my upper back to be painful, except one small spot on my shoulder blades where it was practically tattooing bone.









I have had my shoulder done twice and my leg just recently. My leg wasn't that painful while getting it done except when it went over my ankle and a large scar I have there.

I do have to say that it was bloody painful on the two following days and swelled up hugely!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rightkindofme* 
I finally got around to getting a picture of my tattoo as it is right now. I'm about 12 hours into it, but I have a little ways to go. The banners will be filled in with the things I want to have in my life: love, trust, honor, faith, forgiveness, happiness, truth, lust, and joy. At the bottom will be anger and fear because those are things I've had to go through to achieve the things I want. There will be blue sky background and her hair will be filled in with red. I'm hoping I only have 2-3 hours to go.

http://pics.livejournal.com/rightkindofme/pic/0001ezt3

Beautiful.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Susana* 
driving by to let you all know that my tatt is itching so badly today!!!

and....I can't stop thinking of what I can get done next









OMG, me too, on both counts!

Slapping it is supposed to help the itching without scratching the dry skin off.


----------



## willowbean

I'm at four and a half tats right now (half since I need to get the color work on the latest done.)

The most recent - Peacock - pic may not be work safe as there's some naked bum profile.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/9995071...03669/sizes/l/

Left arm
http://www.flickr.com/photos/9995071...n/photostream/

Left calf
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/inde...imageID=320272

I can't find any of my lower back or my right arm at the moment.


----------



## rightkindofme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hannahsmummy* 
Slapping it is supposed to help the itching without scratching the dry skin off.

I do a lot of slapping after sittings. I also find that using Oil of Olay Complete Body Wash for extra dry skin tends to help me get through the healing/peeling much faster.


----------



## rightkindofme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *willowbean* 
Left arm
http://www.flickr.com/photos/9995071...n/photostream/

I can't find any of my lower back or my right arm at the moment.

I have this bias towards writing in tattoos being only in a language you can read.







So yay!


----------



## fujiyama_mama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rightkindofme* 
I do a lot of slapping after sittings. I also find that using Oil of Olay Complete Body Wash for extra dry skin tends to help me get through the healing/peeling much faster.

Love the peacock! Are you coloring it?


----------



## willowbean

Getting the peacock colored is the next on my tattoo list. I just have to save up the funds to do it. I'm excited though because my artist just got some new tips that did great colorwork in much less time on my DP's back.


----------



## Susana

hannahsmummy thanks for the slapping idea! why is my tattoo itching so much a week later???

fun sidenote...my daughter's dance recital was last night. My tattoo was a hit with everyone.


----------



## caspian's mama

wow, wow, wow! i am lovin all these pics.

kitsune, the celtic piece on your back is SICK. i've always wanted to do a knotwork piece like that at the base of my neck but i think i'd be too sensitive there.

willow, that peacock is GREAT! love the furry legs too, haha.









i gotta take some pics but mine feel lackluster now, though i love em dearly. i definitely need some new work this summer!


----------



## Kitsune6

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caspian's mama* 
wow, wow, wow! i am lovin all these pics.

kitsune, the celtic piece on your back is SICK. i've always wanted to do a knotwork piece like that at the base of my neck but i think i'd be too sensitive there.

willow, that peacock is GREAT! love the furry legs too, haha.









i gotta take some pics but mine feel lackluster now, though i love em dearly. i definitely need some new work this summer!

Aww thanks!!







I really love it!


----------



## Kitsune6

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rightkindofme* 
I have this bias towards writing in tattoos being only in a language you can read.







So yay!

Does having tats your DH can read count?


----------



## *daciaperfect*

I have 8 tattoos, my ears slightly stretched, only to 10g, and my nose pierced. I had my eyebrow but took it out and hopefully will repierce it this week.

This is my newest tattoo. I got it this weekend at a Tattoo Expo here in town. I think crabs are cute, and I love daffodils, so I had them mesh both together.
http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m...oexpo08025.jpg

These are my feet. I am a picses.
http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m204/wsucp/feet.jpg

My pride tatt.
http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m...ucp/aaa014.jpg

My ankle, part 1 done in 2001....
http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m...cp/FSOT022.jpg

Ankle part 2, new koi added in 2007....
http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m...HCDec07296.jpg

The footprint.
http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m...icture1185.jpg

Lower back. My best friend got this tattoo with me about 10 years ago.
http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m...icture1186.jpg

The worst picture of my hip, but I am too lazy to get a new picture. This is also my 1st tattoo.
http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m.../Picture15.jpg


----------



## rightkindofme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kitsune6* 
Does having tat's your DH can read count?


















I'd call that good enough.


----------



## RileysmamaNM

Cool to see alot of tattoo pierced mamas I always feel alone most of the time.


----------



## bettie cracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2snugbugs* 
i hope this is the right place to ask this question.

I am thinking about a tattoo. I am currently tandem nursing my 4 yo and my 21 mo. My 4 yo dd nurses about 3x a week. My 21 mo ds nurses at least 2x a day, if not more. He is also still night nursing.

When I went to get a tattoo, they said I would have to stop breastfeeding because the carbon stays in my blood for at least 3 months, and it will get into my breastmilk. Can someone tell me about this?

TIA, and please point me in the right direction if this is not the place.

Hi! I'm new here and figured I would just jump on in.









My dh is a tattooer and he won't tattoo pregnant or breastfeeding women. I have never heard of the carbon issue before. His reason is because our bodies are already doing so much to grow a baby/produce milk, that we are going to be at a higher risk for infection or a tattoo that won't heal properly. He also wouldn't tattoo me until several months after my knee surgery - or people that are sick, for the same reasons.


----------



## ~~Mama2B~~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bettie cracker* 
Hi! I'm new here and figured I would just jump on in.









My dh is a tattooer and he won't tattoo pregnant or breastfeeding women. I have never heard of the carbon issue before. His reason is because our bodies are already doing so much to grow a baby/produce milk, that we are going to be at a higher risk for infection or a tattoo that won't heal properly. He also wouldn't tattoo me until several months after my knee surgery - or people that are sick, for the same reasons.

Interesting.

I'm Kristi, btw. I have 6 tats and only a couple remaining piercings. I've got my labret, 2g ears and a nostril piercing. My navel, septum and multiple ear piercings have gone the way of the buffalo for now.

Glad to find this forum!


----------



## mia_jean

I want to join! I have several tattoos and someday when it's not a choice between food or ink I will get more. I also have had many body peircings both above and below the belt







but today I just have 0 g plugs and my nose peirced.


----------



## Susana

Hey tribe people
I have to say that I wish I would have never gotten tattooed in the first place because now I want MORE and I am almost obsessed with getting more ink. As in I keep thinking of ways to get my hands on some cash that can just be spent on beautiful body art with no remorse. KWIM?
dang.
luckily my birthday is next month. Lets see if I can swing some new ink for that occasion.
Rileysmama I am sorry you feel alone most times...forget that crap, talk to us


----------



## LauraReaux

Hey, girls! I just got my first tattoo last weekend and am planning out my next one. It sure is addicting.







I haven't looked through the entire thread yet, but I can't wait to see all of yours!

Here is mine:
Treble Clef


----------



## kriket

can't talk now just subbing, BBL to read the rest!


----------



## Mel_C

I've had a nostril, tongue, lebret, tragus, 1 in the top of each ear and 4 in each lobe... I'm looking for art for my first tat and I'll post it when I get it.







I'm also going to get my tragus back and maybe more... Hubs isn't down with facial piercings so I'll have to forgo my nose ... for now.. I may convince him to let me get one and give me 6 mos.. if he still thinks its ick I'll take it out.


----------



## EarthsSpiral

I've had a good 30 holes, but now have a very modest number- 2. My ears are 2ga plugs, hopefully soon to be 0's.







I am getting my nose re pierced when my DS2 turns 6 mo, it came out while I was sleeping last year. I also hope to get my first tattoo next year (09)!


----------



## Nicole77

Hi all,

This is my first post on this tribe. I have a tattoo on my lower back and am planning a small black sacred feminine tattoo for my inner wrist/arm to honor the stage of pregnancy, birthing and nursing babies, and motherhood in my life. I have thought about it for two years (!) and finally made an appointment for today, my 31st birthday. And then the artist wouldn't do it because I am breastfeeding (two kidlets, ages 2 and 1). They said that first there is the infection worry (which I was willing to put aside since I know the risks of an infection serious enough to spread to my children in extremely rare.) Secondly, they said that when nursing your body is working hard to keep your baby safe and so it has a higher likelihood of rejecting the ink of the tattoo and leaving you with only an ugly red scar. I had no information on this and so I left untattooed. Boo and happy-freakin birthday to me.

The only bright spot is that the artist I had scoped out suddenly seemed to think that the piece I had chosen would be better suited to a 2 inch height and I would prefer a 1 inch since it is on my inner wrist/arm. I think a delicate look would be more suited. So, I think this artist may not have been the one for me in the end.

So, my questions are twofold: Is this ink rejection a legitimate worry? And does anyone know a good tattoo artist in Wester Mass for small detail work?


----------



## bettie cracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nicole77* 
Hi all,

They said that first there is the infection worry (which I was willing to put aside since I know the risks of an infection serious enough to spread to my children in extremely rare.) Secondly, they said that when nursing your body is working hard to keep your baby safe and so it has a higher likelihood of rejecting the ink of the tattoo and leaving you with only an ugly red scar. I had no information on this and so I left untattooed. Boo and happy-freakin birthday to me.

The only bright spot is that the artist I had scoped out suddenly seemed to think that the piece I had chosen would be better suited to a 2 inch height and I would prefer a 1 inch since it is on my inner wrist/arm. I think a delicate look would be more suited. So, I think this artist may not have been the one for me in the end.

So, my questions are twofold: Is this ink rejection a legitimate worry? And does anyone know a good tattoo artist in Wester Mass for small detail work?

My dh is a tattooer and your guy was definitely correct on the BFing/no tattooing issue. I would not go to a tattooer willing to do it, honestly. Now, I have not heard of the ink rejection thing. But, your body is at a higher risk of infection and slow/poor healing because of all its extra work BFing right now. I don't know any reputable tattooer willing to have their name attached to a tattoo that ends up looking like crap because of the healing. no matter whose fault it is, it reflects poorly on the tattooer.

What's the design that you wanted? If its super detailed, I would trust what he says, since he knows what is going to look good after the long haul and not just a blob, if its too much detail on too small of a scale. Unless he is just really inexperienced - but it sounds like he has been doing this a while. Honestly, I would be happy that he has such good ethics, and didn't just take your money and give you something he didn't want to stand behind. You may even want to ask if if he has any ideas to modify the design to make it work with the size you really want.


----------



## Nicole77

This is a photo of the tattoo I want. I am thinking outer inner wrist about this:

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

big.


----------



## Halfasianmomma

...Hi mamas,

Last year, I got my first tat on my lower back (and opted out of getting a large piece on my ribs in favor of waiting until after I had my first). I have always wanted a belly tat but I was told it was a bad idea because of the changes that occur in that area during pregnancy. I didn't quite believe it until recently when my tummy became *covered* with stretchmarks. They're not very deep, much like the thin ones I got on my hips and butt from ballet dancing, but they're definitely there.

My question is: once I've had this baby, once I've lost an adequate amount of weight and my skin has had time to recover, can I get a tattoo over my stretchmarks or will it look horrible? Does anyone have tats over scars and had them turn out great?

TIA


----------



## changingseasons

I have a tatt over a scar, and it looks _ok_. They had to go over it a couple extra times for the ink to hold... and it's fading faster than the rest of the tatt. The scar definitely doesn't hold the ink as well.


----------



## ma_vie_en_rose

Hi, I am a tattoed mama! WooHoo! I am really into more traditional tattoo art and pin-up stuff. I have been on a tattoo haitus for over 5yrs now with being pg and/or BFing this whole time. I have been very hesitant to get tattooed while BFing becasue I am already at a higher risk of infection given that I have a heart condition. I have to be very cautious.

Anyway, I have been dying to get something to represent all of my girlies. I have not quite put an idea together, yet. I suppose I have plenty of time, though, considering I have a number of years left before I will resume my habit. Until then, I will just have to sit on the sidelines and cheer for everyone else.


----------



## Hannahsmummy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Halfasianmomma* 
My question is: once I've had this baby, once I've lost an adequate amount of weight and my skin has had time to recover, can I get a tattoo over my stretchmarks or will it look horrible? Does anyone have tats over scars and had them turn out great?

I got my last one over a very large surgical scar running up my leg.
http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f3...m/tattoo-2.jpg

You can see the bottom of the scar behind my ankle bone but beyond that it just disappeared into the tattoo. It was the most painful part and it took slightly longer to heal over the scar but otherwise, no difference in result.

I was told that an older scar is better because it will be well healed. Mine is over 15 years old.


----------



## Halfasianmomma

Wow Hannahsmummy, that's gorgeous and I honestly couldn't see the scar. I guess I'll have to be patient and wait to see how my belly heals after the baby is born....perhaps after a while I can look into covering it with a nice tat


----------



## mommyto3girls

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ma_vie_en_rose* 

Anyway, I have been dying to get something to represent all of my girlies. I have not quite put an idea together, yet. I suppose I have plenty of time, though, considering I have a number of years left before I will resume my habit. Until then, I will just have to sit on the sidelines and cheer for everyone else.


I Have a beautiful tatoo on my left shoulderblade for all my girls and my lost babies. There is a Dragonfly in the center for my sweet Sierra, it had two butterflies one for maia and one Sage and 5 stars in the background for my 5 miscarried little Sprites. I added a third butterfly for my step daughter and also had the background fixed. The background is a pink and purple swirling vortex so it looks like they are flying out of my back. I don't have a pic on the computer, I will have to load one soon.


----------



## Hannahsmummy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommyto3girls* 
I Have a beautiful tatoo on my left shoulderblade for all my girls and my lost babies. There is a Dragonfly in the center for my sweet Sierra, it had two butterflies one for maia and one Sage and 5 stars in the background for my 5 miscarried little Sprites. I added a third butterfly for my step daughter and also had the background fixed. The background is a pink and purple swirling vortex so it looks like they are flying out of my back. I don't have a pic on the computer, I will have to load one soon.

That sounds beautiful, do post a picture please!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Halfasianmomma* 
Wow Hannahsmummy, that's gorgeous and I honestly couldn't see the scar. I guess I'll have to be patient and wait to see how my belly heals after the baby is born....perhaps after a while I can look into covering it with a nice tat









Thanks! I was impressed with how well he was able to cover it and it was never considered a problem.


----------



## soposdedi

Hey mamas! I am very excited to find this tribe, as i am so very passionate about body art and modification







. Currently, I have one large chest piece tat and two piercings, though i used to have more piercings. I have plans for more ink and more piercings in the near future, to include eyebrow, nipples, and clit hood. My husband is also getting into ink heh heh. I get a LOT of comments and questions about my ink in particular, because it is very unusual and unique. I will try to get a good pic of it soon.


----------



## Collinsky

I posted a "Talk to me about tats" thread in TAO and got pointed here! I'm just subbing for now... I am getting my first tattoo soon.







: I've got three or four locations I'm thinking of, and three or four designs I want - I just have to decide which one I want where. (I plan to get more eventually.) So I'm going to lurk around for a while.

And feel free to give me any advice, I'd love it. I will still be bfing when I get it - or when I was planning to get it - I hadn't thought of that being a possible problem.


----------



## canadianchick

Here are my tatts. I also have my tongue pierced and a monroe. I have had various other piercings which I have removed... lip, eyebrow, nipples.

http://s27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...momma/Tattoos/


----------



## Collinsky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kitsune6* 
I wanna see too! I always wanted to get my nose pierced but my body doesn't like being pierced







I'm allergic to something in metal, I'm not sure what.

This is why my eyebrow wasn't pierced 10 years ago - I had such an awful time with my lobes (four holes). Raging inflammation. They finally healed, but to this day I can't wear anything in them without just dealing with the fact that they get red, hot, irritated, and swollen the second I put earrings in. And my cartilage was so bad I had to just remove it. My body totally rejected them. I was wondering if surgical stainless steel or titanium wouldn't work better for me though? I had metal in my leg when I broke it and my body didn't try to reject that - so obviously it's not all metal. I really want my eyebrow done. How much does surg. steel cost - is it spendy?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kitsune6* 
Your tat is awesome! Here's what the LLL says about tattooing.


That actually works out perfectly, my baby will be a year old shortly after my birthday - which is when I'm probably getting it anyway! Could I get my eyebrow pierced at the same time?


----------



## Maeve

I would go for titanium if possible. You could try implant grade ss, also.


----------



## Collinsky

I think I found my dream tat. If only I could win Lotto so I could maybe get it!







How many sessions do you think it would take to complete? It's just too gorgeous.

I'd get it with a black Om symbol on the upper right back. Which might be my first one since I will be able to afford that.


----------



## Hannahsmummy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Collinsky* 
I think I found my dream tat. If only I could win Lotto so I could maybe get it!







How many sessions do you think it would take to complete? It's just too gorgeous.

Wow, that is gorgeous, isn't it?


----------



## Collinsky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hannahsmummy* 
Wow, that is gorgeous, isn't it?

Yep. I have a couple ideas for some modification to it, but I love the water and the lotuses and the use of negative space.

Would it be a good idea for me to go talk to an artist anytime soon, so I can get an idea of exactly what I want and what it will cost? Or should I wait until I'm closer to ready to get started? (I'm about six months from getting it done.)


----------



## Hannahsmummy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Collinsky* 
Would it be a good idea for me to go talk to an artist anytime soon, so I can get an idea of exactly what I want and what it will cost? Or should I wait until I'm closer to ready to get started? (I'm about six months from getting it done.)

Personally, when I got my last one which is fairly large, I wanted to know ahead of time what I was getting in for money and time wise. It can't hurt to go and talk to someone. Plus you'll get a feel for who you want to do it as well.


----------



## Susana

someone encourage me!!

today is mybd (41, thank you) and I have an appt set for tomorrow night for a tatt. I'm supposed to be getting a sizey spider mum on my right shoulder with a curving vine sweeping out of it so I can add 2 more flowers eventually.

Now I am starting to re-think it because I am going to be applying for jobs here in the near future and everyone I have talked to in real life thinks I won't get hired if I have a big tattoo on my arm.

is that true?
can't I just cover it up with long sleeves and such?

dangit. I want the tatt pretty dang bad, but should I not do it???


----------



## CanidFL

Oooh I just found this tribe! I am in the process of getting ready for my second tatt. I have someone doing a sketch right now. His work is amazing and I'm really hoping it's what I'm looking for. I go pick it up today.

So I am getting a lotus flower that will have a baby curled up in the middle. The lotus represents a new beginning for my becoming a mom, starting a new career as a midwife and all the new moms and babies I will be helping. I will also have 2 butterflies flying around it to represent DH and DS.

I saw that pic linked above with the water and I love it! Although, I'm not sure if I want to go that big. I told the artist that I wouldn't object to some water under the flower. This is going on my lower back.

Do you think it's alright to post the sketch here? If it's not breaking any rules, I will do that today. (I just found out how to link to sketches







)


----------



## bettie cracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Susana* 
someone encourage me!!

today is mybd (41, thank you) and I have an appt set for tomorrow night for a tatt. I'm supposed to be getting a sizey spider mum on my right shoulder with a curving vine sweeping out of it so I can add 2 more flowers eventually.

Now I am starting to re-think it because I am going to be applying for jobs here in the near future and everyone I have talked to in real life thinks I won't get hired if I have a big tattoo on my arm.

is that true?
can't I just cover it up with long sleeves and such?

dangit. I want the tatt pretty dang bad, but should I not do it???

That depends on what kind of job you are looking for, how low the tattoo will go down your arm, etc. If this is your first tattoo, you might want to just start with your shoulder and think about it some more. Then you can always keep adding.


----------



## changingseasons

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Susana* 
someone encourage me!!

today is mybd (41, thank you) and I have an appt set for tomorrow night for a tatt. I'm supposed to be getting a sizey spider mum on my right shoulder with a curving vine sweeping out of it so I can add 2 more flowers eventually.

Now I am starting to re-think it because I am going to be applying for jobs here in the near future and everyone I have talked to in real life thinks I won't get hired if I have a big tattoo on my arm.

is that true?
can't I just cover it up with long sleeves and such?

dangit. I want the tatt pretty dang bad, but should I not do it???

I say GO FOR IT!! I've never had a problem getting a job with a pretty obvious tattoo on my arm. I do live in a pretty liberal area of the country though, so it might depend on where you live. But I think overall, employers aren't really concerned about that unless you're applying to be a product spokesperson or something...


----------



## 106657

Hi everyone, I am subbing to this tribe.. I am so glad I found it. I have two tattoos, I am going to get more. I have all the following pierced.. Nose, Monroe, ears 5 times in right 6 times in left. I am done with being pierced, not because I want to, but dh doesn't like it. He doesn't mind the tattoos though. I am getting something Celtic for my next one, I just have to find a good, on great artist.. Know of any in my area anyone??


----------



## shelbean91

I've been reading through these threads off and on for a while. I'm 35 and only have my ears pierced (once) and I've been thinking of getting a tattoo, but can never seem to come up with something I like permanently. So, now, I'm considering getting something pierced- not sure what. I always feel like I'm too old to start this stuff now- but then I think 'why not?'


----------



## Maeve

I'm 30 (will be 31 in Sept.) and I just got my industrial, my second nostril, and I'm stretching my lobes. Your never to old for something you think is beautiful.


----------



## CaliMommie

Hi! I am 27, and I have 4 tattoos so far. I want at least 2 more. DH says I'm gonna eventually look like the tattoo grandma!







I used to have my bellybutton pierced (twice actually), as well as my tongue, but have since taken them out. My ears are pierced as well.








Pics of my tattoos


----------



## 106657

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shelbean91* 
I've been reading through these threads off and on for a while. I'm 35 and only have my ears pierced (once) and I've been thinking of getting a tattoo, but can never seem to come up with something I like permanently. So, now, I'm considering getting something pierced- not sure what. I always feel like I'm too old to start this stuff now- but then I think 'why not?'

I got my first tattoo when I was 34. I got my nose pierced when I was 41, and my monroe 6 months ago. You are never too old!


----------



## CanidFL

Ok I know this image is pretty poor quality but it's the sketch paper.

http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o...odesign001.jpg

What do you ladies think? I LOVE it. I might cut the butterflies to half that size though. I am scheduled for next Friday but I might need to split it up into 2 sessions. He said it will be 3 hours and anywhere from $350-$450! Yikes. I only have $250 atm. Birthday money YAY! So I think I will do the flower first then the butterflies in October. I am not thrilled about going through the healing twice. But on the other hand, I would be nervous about sitting through 3 hours of tattooing. I'm afraid of the pain. What do you ladies think? Coming up with $200 is going to be really tough so I don't know if I have much of an option.


----------



## 106657

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CanidFL* 
Ok I know this image is pretty poor quality but it's the sketch paper.

http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o...odesign001.jpg

What do you ladies think? I LOVE it. I might cut the butterflies to half that size though. I am scheduled for next Friday but I might need to split it up into 2 sessions. He said it will be 3 hours and anywhere from $350-$450! Yikes. I only have $250 atm. Birthday money YAY! So I think I will do the flower first then the butterflies in October. I am not thrilled about going through the healing twice. But on the other hand, I would be nervous about sitting through 3 hours of tattooing. I'm afraid of the pain. What do you ladies think? Coming up with $200 is going to be really tough so I don't know if I have much of an option.

I think it's beautiful.


----------



## SeekingSleep

Hey mamas! Not sure I really qualify as tattoed and pierced YET but I'm hoping soon to get a tat! Right now I only have my ears pierced and stretched to an 8g getting ready to stretch to a 6g.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kitsune6* 
Ancient Arts in Renton

I went to J and he is BEYOND awesome!










DH and I always drive by that place and have been thinking of checking them out for our tats should we ever get to the point that we can do them! Nice to hear a great review about it!!


----------



## littleaugustbaby

Hi everyone - I hope it's ok if I jump in with a question!

My DD will be 5 in a couple of weeks, and she wants to get her ears pierced for her birthday. I have no problem with this, but I want to do it safely. I had heard about the APP from someone, and I checked out their website, but there is nobody in my area from their list. Are there other ways to find reliable piercers? Will piercers do her ears at this age? Is it a bad idea to do her ears while she is so young? I'd love to do this for her, but only if it can be done the right way. I would love any advice!


----------



## Susana

thanks for the replies







This will be my second tatt. I love my first but am frustrated by it being hidden most of the time, hence the longing for something more visible!!

I think I am going to do it. I mean, do I really want to work for a company that doesn't think I am fantastic with ink? No.

Plus, I've had a crap year.
and I want the tattoo.

I go tonight!!







:


----------



## Maeve

Quote:


Originally Posted by *littleaugustbaby* 
Hi everyone - I hope it's ok if I jump in with a question!

My DD will be 5 in a couple of weeks, and she wants to get her ears pierced for her birthday. I have no problem with this, but I want to do it safely. I had heard about the APP from someone, and I checked out their website, but there is nobody in my area from their list. Are there other ways to find reliable piercers? Will piercers do her ears at this age? Is it a bad idea to do her ears while she is so young? I'd love to do this for her, but only if it can be done the right way. I would love any advice!


This is just my opinion based on what I've read and been told by piercers I have talked to. I would personally wait until she's a bit older. What is proper placement now may not be proper placement when she's older. Also, healing can sometimes be tricky at such a young age.
Most piercers I have talked to said they would not pierce a child that young due to placement, healing, etc. The last piercer I went you said he would maybe consider doing my oldest dd's ears (she's 10) but even he said he would prefer to wait a couple more years.


----------



## SeekingSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maeve* 
This is just my opinion based on what I've read and been told by piercers I have talked to. I would personally wait until she's a bit older. What is proper placement now may not be proper placement when she's older. Also, healing can sometimes be tricky at such a young age.
Most piercers I have talked to said they would not pierce a child that young due to placement, healing, etc. The last piercer I went you said he would maybe consider doing my oldest dd's ears (she's 10) but even he said he would prefer to wait a couple more years.

ITA I was *Forced* to wait until I was 12 and then my mom took me to the mall...they screwed up big time, used baby earings, and when my lobes swelled they closed over the tops of the earings and I had to have the dr take them out. Now, obviously a professional peircing place would be MUCH better than a stand in the middle of the mall, but I'm glad I waited until I was 16 to get them redone. At 5 I don't think I'd understand the pain aspect of it as much as if I were older. just my 2 cents.


----------



## 106657

I had my ears pierced the old fashion way, my mom 2 drinks in her, me at the kitchen table with a potato behind my ear. I took dd's when they were 10. Actually my sis took them as a b-day present. Their ears look good.


----------



## littleaugustbaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maeve* 
This is just my opinion based on what I've read and been told by piercers I have talked to. I would personally wait until she's a bit older. What is proper placement now may not be proper placement when she's older. Also, healing can sometimes be tricky at such a young age.
Most piercers I have talked to said they would not pierce a child that young due to placement, healing, etc. The last piercer I went you said he would maybe consider doing my oldest dd's ears (she's 10) but even he said he would prefer to wait a couple more years.

I was wondering about this! Thanks for the info. I have no problem making her wait a few more years.


----------



## hram

I know this has already been asked but i dont have time to go through everything to find the answer. what about tat's and nursing? i have an 13, almost 14 mo dd and we will be moving soon and i want to get a tat while we are still here. i have been preg and nursing since we moved here! i would think the only thing is risk of infection and of course im going to someone my dh has been to and has a good reputation. so other than that everything should be ok?


----------



## Maeve

http://www.kellymom.com/health/lifes...s.html#Tattoos

It is suggested waiting until your baby is at least 1 yr (or I've heard 18m) before get inked.


----------



## CanidFL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hram* 
I know this has already been asked but i dont have time to go through everything to find the answer. what about tat's and nursing? i have an 13, almost 14 mo dd and we will be moving soon and i want to get a tat while we are still here. i have been preg and nursing since we moved here! i would think the only thing is risk of infection and of course im going to someone my dh has been to and has a good reputation. so other than that everything should be ok?

14 months should be fine. The biggest risk is infection because our body directs more energy to nursing then healing wounds. I would say go for it. I am getting inked and my DS is 11 months. My artist said he is ok with it (and he is very professional)


----------



## TexasMum

Alright! Took me a long time to find this tribe. I'm a fully sleeved, former body piercer turned SAHM. Although I haven't been tattooed in years, and dont have any plans to anytime soon, I'm glad I found some inked mamas!


----------



## CanidFL

Ok ladies&#8230;..I am booked for my tattoo on Friday. I am excited and really nervous. I'm just nervous about the baby and hope he does a really great job. He keeps reassuring me but it's hard to picture what it will look like you know?

Does anyone here feel these jitters before the big day or am I the only one


----------



## hram

I Think I Am Going To Go For It. When I Saw This Pic (sailor Jerry) I Knew That Was The One I Was Going To Get Next. I Was Supposed To Go And Talk To The Guy This Week But Dh Has To Work Nights This Week But Isnt Sure Of His Schedule Yet, So Of Course I Have To Wait On That. But I Get Really Nervous Right Before, Like Driving To The Shop. Then Once It Starts I Think Why Do I Put Myself Through This Pain, Then Its Over And Im Glad. So I Guess If I Can Have Two Kids I Can Get A Tat For An Hour!


----------



## TexasMum

I don't get nervous or jitters anymore. Every time I sit down in the chair I'm like why am I doing this to myself again? This hurts! But after it's all said and done, I'm so happy I did it.


----------



## CaliMommie

I'm weird, but my last two didn't hurt that much until after they were done...while it's being done is a good kind of pain...does that make sense?







:


----------



## Devaskyla

I only have one tat, which I had done almost 16 years ago







I've been thinking I might get another one for my kids when I'm done having them & have the money. I love the idea of one for lost babies, too, but I don't even know exactly how many there've been, since keeping count got too depressing after around 6 or 7.

Anyone who has an older tat had theirs reinked? When I had mine done, they suggested every 10 years & the implication was that it would be free to do it. Obviously I've never had it redone & have no idea if any other place would charge or not.

I had a picture of it somewhere, but I have no idea where it went. Might take another one one of these days.


----------



## TexasMum

Only way it would be free is if you went back to that same artist that did it originally. I don't have any that are 16 years old but alot of mine are around 10 years old. Some need help. Most don't. What sucks about the whole touch up thing is its hard to find a quality artist that is willing to mess with someone elses work. My sleeve was Started in 01 and finished in 04. The artist who did all of it passed away in 06. I have to admit, some of the older stuff needs a little work but NO ONE will touch it around here. It's a big no no. I'm the one who has to live with it and he was MY best friend and I KNOW he would have wanted me to get it touched up by one of his favorite artists but heck no, they wont do it. Oh well! Oh the politics.


----------



## hram

im going in tonight to i guess talk to the guy and maby if im lucky he can do it then.







:

but i have a tat on my side i want to get touched up, i dont want it covered because i really like it. it just isnt the best job. the guy put in a lot of small detail in the handle of the dagger and its kindof fuzzy. and the lines arent that sharp and straight. i havent even asked anyone if they would work on it, i was afraid they wouldnt even consider it.


----------



## SeekingSleep

can i just say going from an 8g to a 6g seems like the hardest jump yet? Just had to share my 'pain' for the day lol


----------



## CanidFL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SeekingSleep* 
can i just say going from an 8g to a 6g seems like the hardest jump yet? Just had to share my 'pain' for the day lol

ouch!

Ok ladies...what is your standard after tatt care? I hear so many conflicting things. I am going tomorrow so I want to buy the aftercare stuff tonight. Is there a good soap/lotion I should get?


----------



## applecore

Hi, ladies! I'm jumping in here because I'm about to get my next tat, and want some place to brag about it!







I just got a Venus/Goddess of Willendorf on my forearm for Mother's Day, and I got the bug again! It had been about 8 years prior to that since my last session. Today's my birthday, and I'm pooling my b-day money from family to get the Hindu goddess Kali on the top of my forearm. I'm working toward a full sleeve, and plan to do the whole thing in goddess art.

So, as far as aftercare is concerned, I'm actually going to start making my own herbal salve that is just amazing. I used plantain on my last one, and it healed way faster than anything I've ever seen. Then I discovered alder via a friend, and it is awesome for pain relief. My sis used it on her tat, and said the sting went away immediately! So I think I'm going to combine the two, and have even thought about taking it to the local shops to see if there's any interest.

I look forward to hearing about everyone else's adventures in body modification!







:


----------



## Maeve

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SeekingSleep* 
can i just say going from an 8g to a 6g seems like the hardest jump yet? Just had to share my 'pain' for the day lol


How long have you been at an 8g? You don't have any bleeding, swelling, or anything do you?


----------



## SeekingSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maeve* 
How long have you been at an 8g? You don't have any bleeding, swelling, or anything do you?

A little over a month and no, no bleeding, a tiny bit of swelling yesterday afternoon but it only lasted for maybe an hour, and went away as soon as i put plugs in instead of the tapers after getting up to a 6 all the way. I think DS's obsession with the taper wasn't helping any!

The one ear he yanked on quite a few times is a little sore today though


----------



## Maeve

You may have gone too quickly.

Here is a pretty good stretching guide:
http://forums.bodyartforms.com/forums/t/5641.aspx

Fresh piercing to first stretch: Approx 5 to 6 months
16g to 14g - 1 month
14g to 12g - 1 month
12g to 10g - 1.5 months
10g to 8g - 2 months
8g to 6g - 3 months
6g to 4g - 3 month
4g to 2g - 3 months
2g to 0g - 4 months
0g to 00g - 4 months


----------



## SeekingSleep

Thanks for the link! i'm surprised i didn't find it on there before, we buy all our jewelry there. I asked DH and he said it was almost 2 months, i loose track of time lol. We'll wait a few more weeks before going to a 4 that's for sure! I'm trying to decide now just how big i want to go. i've heard at a 2g it'll never go back to 'normal' but i've also heard that anything up to a 0g will go back to normal so I dunno. I guess I should start deciding soon though!!


----------



## CanidFL

Seeking Sleep - do you play EQ?

So today is the big day ladies! I go to get my tatt this afternoon. I am still deciding if I should get it all done at once. He said it will take 3 hours and I'm nervous about the pain. I might just do the flower today and go back for the butterflies. Do you think it would be logical to ask him to do the flowers and if I'm feeling ok then continue with the butterflies? Or is that out of order?


----------



## SeekingSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CanidFL* 
Seeking Sleep - do you play EQ?

Not right now, just WoW


----------



## CanidFL

Ahhh. I never got into WoW but played EQ for 8 or 9 years. Sorry for the OT.

Anywho&#8230;I am still nervous and counting down the hours till I go in today.


----------



## changingseasons

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CanidFL* 
So today is the big day ladies! I go to get my tatt this afternoon. I am still deciding if I should get it all done at once. He said it will take 3 hours and I'm nervous about the pain. I might just do the flower today and go back for the butterflies. Do you think it would be logical to ask him to do the flowers and if I'm feeling ok then continue with the butterflies? Or is that out of order?

I know it's probably different for everyone, but in my experience you get kind of numb after the needle is on you for a bit... so I would want to do it all at once. Otherwise, you have to go in with fresh skin again- or healing skin, and that would hurt even worse.


----------



## Scribe

Do any of you have text tattoos? If so, where? I am planning a text tat for my birthday, but I am trying to figure out where to get it.


----------



## cabbitdancer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *avengingophelia* 
Do any of you have text tattoos? If so, where? I am planning a text tat for my birthday, but I am trying to figure out where to get it.

I don't have any text tattoos, though I'm considering getting one. I saw one woman with one at the base of her neck and it looked pretty cool.


----------



## CanidFL

All done ladies!!! It was painfuly awfuly hurty. I originally wanted to leave space under the flower for water at a later date but omg it hurt so much...i'm not sure if I can do anymore.

I love it







:

http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o...rah/tatto1.jpg

http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o...ah/tattoo2.jpg


----------



## changingseasons

That's awesome- congrats on your first tatt!!

And you say that now.... but it's just like childbirth- you will forget the pain soon enough and want to do it all over again.







Tatts are addicting!


----------



## Hannahsmummy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CanidFL* 
All done ladies!!! It was painfuly awfuly hurty. I originally wanted to leave space under the flower for water at a later date but omg it hurt so much...i'm not sure if I can do anymore.

I love it







:

http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o...rah/tatto1.jpg

http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o...ah/tattoo2.jpg

Brilliant!


----------



## Collinsky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CanidFL* 
All done ladies!!! It was painfuly awfuly hurty. I originally wanted to leave space under the flower for water at a later date but omg it hurt so much...i'm not sure if I can do anymore.

I love it







:

http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o...rah/tatto1.jpg

http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o...ah/tattoo2.jpg

Beautiful!! I love it. How long did it take?


----------



## TexasMum

I have a text tattoo at the base of my neck, like my collar bone in script that says "Pro-Life". I also have alot of text inside of banners all over my body. Like my kids names, husbands name, mom, Texas, love, hate, just to name a few. I like banners for words personally.


----------



## CanidFL

Thanks ladies. It took about 2 hours with a few 1-2 minute breaks.

I'm still adjusting to the size







I knew it would be big but it's an adjustment.


----------



## CanidFL

I just washed my tattoo this morning and my shirt was stuck to it from last night. So I soaked the shirt and gently peeled it off. Well....there was ink on the shirt! Is this normal? Does some leek out because it got stuck on? I hope I didn't mess it up by sleeping on it (I can not sleep on my tummy for the life of me).


----------



## applecore

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CanidFL* 
I just washed my tattoo this morning and my shirt was stuck to it from last night. So I soaked the shirt and gently peeled it off. Well....there was ink on the shirt! Is this normal? Does some leek out because it got stuck on? I hope I didn't mess it up by sleeping on it (I can not sleep on my tummy for the life of me).

Don't worry- it's normal! It's beautiful, btw.


----------



## CanidFL

Thank you.

Surprisingly, it's not all that painful anymore. I sometimes don't even feel it. It's still tender when I lean on stuff though. I am hoping for a smooth healing time! It's actually getting more pink which looks really cool.


----------



## oceanwinds

You all have some beautiful work!

Here are my latest...

http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k1...s/IMG_0649.jpg

http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k1...s/IMG_0652.jpg

http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k1...s/IMG_0667.jpg

The one on my foot I am not really happy with. I had wanted to get the two numbers in the middle with a solid black ribbon around it. He drew it up with the numbers through the ribbon. It looked pretty good in the drawing, but I don't like how it turned out. Any ideas on how to fix it?


----------



## Scribe

I am still trying to figure out where to put my text tattoo. My birthday is in a couple of weeks and I want to get it as a birthday present for myself. Please please share your ideas for placement of text?

It's going to say:
_
Alis Volat Propiis_


----------



## Collinsky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *avengingophelia* 
I am still trying to figure out where to put my text tattoo. My birthday is in a couple of weeks and I want to get it as a birthday present for myself. Please please share your ideas for placement of text?

It's going to say:
_
Alis Volat Propiis_

I have three tats planned and one will be text (although not in Roman alphabet) written vertically down the side of my abdomen, along my obliques. Wrapped around limbs, and draped around the abdomen (either in front from hip to hip or across the tramp-stamp area) also work well, IMO.

Lovely phrase of choice, BTW!


----------



## Scribe

Thanks. I am a very very homesick Oregon girl who has lived away from home for too long, and that's the state motto.

Placements I am considering are the top of my foot, the back of my neck, over one of my hips, and my lower back (I have a tramp stamp already, so it would have to be worked in somehow).


----------



## Collinsky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *avengingophelia* 
Thanks. I am a very very homesick Oregon girl who has lived away from home for too long, and that's the state motto.

Placements I am considering are the top of my foot, the back of my neck, over one of my hips, and my lower back (I have a tramp stamp already, so it would have to be worked in somehow).

I saw a text tat on a foot and it was amazing!


----------



## CheapPearls

I'm here!

I think on the foot would look awesome for a text tattoo. I have text on my left forearm that says "love laugh live". One day I will have full arm sleeves that are at least 90% text (the other 10% is going to be simple black and white designs like a peace symbol and stars).









Only one tattoo right now because I've either been pregnant or broke the last 4 years. I do have my ears pierced: 6g, 8g and 10g. I retired my navel and industrial piercings. I really miss my industrial, I regret taking it out. Maybe I'll get it done again one day. I'm hoping to get my nose pierced soon. Anyone know a good piercer/tattoo artist in Austin?


----------



## Scribe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CheapPearls* 
Anyone know a good piercer/tattoo artist in Austin?

I've not been pierced here, but I absolutely loved the artist who did this tat for me. His name is Jason Masarik and he's at Atomic Tattoo and Piercing. I believe at the south location.


----------



## segata

new here...wondering if anyone got tats/piercings while bf'ing?I got my nose pierced back in May,tried to change it a couple of weeks ago after the piercing guy had to leave and the tat guy said I could.I'm thinking of getting it redone this weekend...I guess it's recommended not to while bf'ing but the place I go to doesn't have a problem with it if it isn't a nipple piercing..they're super sterile but said they won't pierce a pg woman.

Also,if you have your nose done,which side?Mine was on the right but now I don't know which side to get it on.If I get it redone on the right,how long do I need to let it heal before getting it done again??

Sorry for all the questions..I have no friends IRL that are mamas and have tats/piercings


----------



## channelofpeace

I tried posting this in TAO but didn't get a lot of responses, so perhaps I should ask you Mamas that already have body art









I have wanted a tattoo since I turned 19-years-old. My 27th birthday is September 27th, and I feel ready. The reason that it has taken me so long (besides being pregnant three times) is that I didn't want to rush anything. I didn't want to get a tattoo just to get one, I want it to have a lot of meaning.

I have been heavily leaning towards something birth related the last few years. It feels right since I am devoting my life to raising my babies and I am starting my midwifery education next spring.

I want something perfect. I love this pendant, it inspires me, but I don't know how well it would translate into body art. And I love color.

So, hit me! Any ideas? Anything you love?


----------



## segata

Quote:


Originally Posted by *milkydoula* 
I tried posting this in TAO but didn't get a lot of responses, so perhaps I should ask you Mamas that already have body art









I have wanted a tattoo since I turned 19-years-old. My 27th birthday is September 27th, and I feel ready. The reason that it has taken me so long (besides being pregnant three times) is that I didn't want to rush anything. I didn't want to get a tattoo just to get one, I want it to have a lot of meaning.

I have been heavily leaning towards something birth related the last few years. It feels right since I am devoting my life to raising my babies and I am starting my midwifery education next spring.

I want something perfect. I love this pendant, it inspires me, but I don't know how well it would translate into body art. And I love color.

So, hit me! Any ideas? Anything you love?

Something someone suggestion on another forum I'm on is this http://images.google.com/imgres?imgu...7GWYE%26sa%3DX A motherhood knot!!I'm considering one.You put a dot inside for each of your kids


----------



## SeekingSleep

Does anyone know of a place to buy quality body jewelry for decent prices online other than Body Art Forms? I swear I look through BAF twice a day, I need a new site to look at! Our 1st anniversary is coming up and I want DH to get me some new jewelry


----------



## Maeve

I love BAF, but I also like [http://www.tribalectic.com/store/pc/ (though most of that is custom order).


----------



## cfiddlinmama

CanidFL - I love your tattoo! It's beautiful. I'm amazed it only took 2 hours. Mine took 1.5 and it's nowhere near as big or detail!

Here are my long promised pics of my tattoo. The pics are taken by my 6 year old so they aren't great. I don't know if my nose piercing will show up. I'm planning on switching it to a ring so I'll post pics when I do that.

http://i525.photobucket.com/albums/c...DSCF1035-1.jpg

http://i525.photobucket.com/albums/c...a/DSCF1039.jpg

http://i525.photobucket.com/albums/c...a/DSCF1036.jpg

http://i525.photobucket.com/albums/c...a/DSCF1033.jpg


----------



## SeekingSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maeve* 
I love BAF, but I also like [http://www.tribalectic.com/store/pc/ (though most of that is custom order).

Thanks! I'm pondering trying glass plugs but I dunno yet! I'm eventually going to stretch to a 4 and then I might stay there for a while. How long after stretching should I wait to use glass, acrylic, bone, or wood? I was told to use only metal plugs right after stretching.


----------



## Maeve

You don't have to wait to use glass, but I would stay away from acrylic and wait to use bone, wood, etc until your ears have healed from the stretching (or at least a few weeks to a month).

I LOVE the glass plugs from http://www.glasswearstudios.com/webpages/home.html Beautiful and very high quality.


----------



## SeekingSleep

Ooo decent prices too!! Off to make a wishlist for DH


----------



## Maeve

And the customer service is great and they ship quickly.









Check out this place too:
http://www.tawapa.com/store/home.php

Expensive, but sooooo pretty. I love to window shop there and dream of all the things I would order if I only had the bottomless pit of money.


----------



## SeekingSleep

heheh i love to window shop too, for a while it was dipes now its jewelry. DH just rolls his eyes at me!


----------



## Maeve

LOL. Same here, except for me it was baby wraps. Now that I'm happy with the wraps I have (and I've downsized a lot to just what I love to use and is comfy), I'm hooked on plugs and jewelry (oh, and bpal oil....yum!).


----------



## cabbitdancer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *segata* 
Something someone suggestion on another forum I'm on is this http://images.google.com/imgres?imgu...7GWYE%26sa%3DX A motherhood knot!!I'm considering one.You put a dot inside for each of your kids

Oooh! I love that! I've been wanting to get another tat, but haven't been able to find anything that really clicks.

I designed my first tattoo, myself:

http://www.kittyfox.net/gallery/albu...2/mytattoo.jpg


----------



## Maeve

I've seen a lot of the motherhood knot tattoos and they are very pretty.


----------



## CanidFL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *milkydoula* 
I have been heavily leaning towards something birth related the last few years. It feels right since I am devoting my life to raising my babies and I am starting my midwifery education next spring.

I want something perfect. I love this pendant, it inspires me, but I don't know how well it would translate into body art. And I love color.

So, hit me! Any ideas? Anything you love?

I love that picture. I would go talk to an artist and see what they can do. You want it to look pretty on your body KWIM? I just recently got a tat to represent my future midwife career (i am starting school in a couple weeks) and my family. Look back 1 page and you can see pics. I originally wanted a lotus flower with a baby crowning but the artist drew up something much more pretty that still has the meaning.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cfiddlinmama* 
CanidFL - I love your tattoo! It's beautiful. I'm amazed it only took 2 hours. Mine took 1.5 and it's nowhere near as big or detail


Thanks. I'm still in awe over it. I love it! He was just really good. I have no idea how he did it so fast. He freehanded the baby and butterflies too which made me nervous but it turned out great. I love yours too!


----------



## hram

i finally got my tat!! it is so pretty and the guy did a great job. but my leg is so sore!! i dont remember any other one being so sore afterward. but i wanted to put out there that im bf'ing also and i felt very comfortable getting a tat. the guy is really great and super clean. he even had a cold and blew his nose like ten times and had to germ x everything and get new gloves and what not. im just sad we are leaving soon, ill have to save up to get at least one more before we go.


----------



## CanidFL

ooooh I want to see pics!! I could not imagine a leg tatt. It sounds super sensitive.


----------



## Sparks*

Hello fellow tat mamas!!

I only have one tattoo...as of yet, but really want to get another on my hip. I haven't had time to read all of the posts here yet, so I don't know if this has been asked before. We're planning on having at least one more kid, and I'm worried about possibly stretching out a tattoo from a pregnancy. Anyone have any experience with this? My current tattoo is on my upper middle back, so it wasn't affected when I was pregnant with ds. I didn't get any stretch marks the first time around, but I don't know if I'll be so lucky next time.

TIA!


----------



## hram

keyboard,is,broke...no,space,or,enter,button...onc e,it,is,totally,healed,ill,get,pics...its,my,third ,on,my,leg,but,the,others,werent,so,bad...now,im,g oing,to,look,at,monore,piercings(i,thing,that,is,w hat,its,called)....i,have,to,get,that,and,my,nose, before,i,move....


----------



## wbg

HI there. I have one tat and am hoping to get another soon. Also DH wants one more too. I have three questions:
Does anyone know a good artist in the NY/NJ area. I have an idea but need a great artist to draw it for me.
I am still losing the baby weight from baby number 4. Planning tat for lower back. Is it best to wait until I am back to my usual weight?
Does it have any impact on BFing?
Sorry if these are repeat questions.
Take care Mamas!


----------



## Leilamus

: Hi all! I have one tattoo on my right arm/bicep. It's a Sailor Jack Swallow tattoo and was a gift from my bro and SIL on my 19th bday. I've been wanting more forever but just haven't had the time or money to do it. DP's best friend from childhood has been apprenticing for years and offered us free ink this weekend!!!







: So, as of Saturday I have to know what I want for my next tat. I have a few ideas and would love feedback....

1) http://static.flickr.com/55/135975320_1d16526e42_m.jpg

2) Flowers that my dad drew about a month before he passed from Brain Cancer. He was an amazing artist and I want something to memorialize him and think this is a great way to do it.

3) Something in honor of my two boys. I was thinking of a fish and a peace lily as these are each respective signs of their birthdates but I don't have a design I already like and I don't want to rush it.

Anyone have recommendations for tats about your kids? TIA!!


----------



## *~Member~*

Hiya everyone! I dno't know if I've posted here. But if I did I've since got my 3rd tattoo!

My first one done in 2005
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3216/...6b1425cb_o.jpg

My second one done July 10, 2007
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3144/...d83ed89a_o.jpg

And my most recent done June 25, 2008
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3080/...fa90d911_o.jpg

I've got 4 more planned, maybe 5. A heart with an american flag in memory of my cousin KIA 7/27/2007. A rose with my grandma Nellie's name (she died 11/8/2007) 3 dragon flies each a different colour in honour of my three girls, a small smilie face with a halo and 3 stars in honour of my three early angels lost to m/c.

My maybe is, I'm getting a portrait done of Calypso from this lady
http://www.sallyportraits.com/
If it looks anything like what she has on her site I'm going to get it tattood on myself


----------



## CanidFL

ok ladies. I inspected my tattoo up close this morning and it's not looking all that great. The color looks really faded in some parts and almost like it's not even there. Is this normal? It's been 2 weeks since I got it. I think I will have to get it touched up but honestly....I would say more then 30% is really faded









I will try to post a pic later.


----------



## *~Member~*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CanidFL* 
ok ladies. I inspected my tattoo up close this morning and it's not looking all that great. The color looks really faded in some parts and almost like it's not even there. Is this normal? It's been 2 weeks since I got it. I think I will have to get it touched up but honestly....I would say more then 30% is really faded









I will try to post a pic later.

Some fading IS normal. I won't be able to tell you if it's normal or not until I see a pic. What were you putting on it?


----------



## CanidFL

I put inkfixx on it for about 4 days then when the skin got hard, I switched to a lotion that was really mild. It says fragrance free but the ingredients list fragrance. I don't think it pulled the color out but who knows. The skin peeling off was really dark with color. I never really got any scabs, just peeling.

BTW - I love the tatt on your back. So sweet. I think a portrait would be really nice too.

I will try to get DH to take a pic today.


----------



## *~Member~*

Thanks hun for the lovely comments on my tattoo

i've never used Inkfixx. I only have ever used aquafor on my tatts with no issues. Use it the first 4 days and then I'm good save for lotion


----------



## CanidFL

ok here is the shot about 1 hour after the tatt

http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o...rah/tatto1.jpg

and here is it today 2 weeks later

http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o...rah/2weeks.jpg

It looks like there is some color missing on the petals.... what do you ladies think? Should I get a touch up?


----------



## SeekingSleep

Not a tattoo "pro" here never had one myself but could the "missing" color be from where your skin has healed and isn't red anymore? Just a thought...no real clue! lol


----------



## *~Member~*

Canid- it looks GREAT to me! The only 'missing color' I see at all is also in the first pic. I don't think it's overly faded at all!

My most recent looked SO much different healed, but still good
right after it was done
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...t08/june25.jpg

Healed
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...t08/july27.jpg


----------



## CanidFL

Ok, I see a difference in the two you posted. I guess mine has the same kind of fading. I looked at the pics I posted again and I can see in the original some of the color seems to be missing around the edges of the petals. Maybe I am just obsessing







I still think I will go back in a couple weeks and see if the artist wants to touch it up in some of those areas or if that was intentional. It seems weird to leave some colors out around the edges KWIM?

I thought about the redness fading once I was healed and that makes sense too.

BTW - is that the boy from Where the Wild Things Are? He's so cute!


----------



## *~Member~*

It's actually Naruto in a Kyuubi (the 9 tailed demon fox) costume


----------



## LilMamiBella

I'd love to get an open bird cage with a sparrow or dove or something nice flying away.
I'd also like to get a tattoo for my 3 kids but I'm not sure what.


----------



## Scribe

I am going in to make an appt for my fourth tattoo this week. Now I need to find a font for the artist to draw from. Anybody know of any tools that allow you to put your own words in different fonts and see how they look?

BTW, I am going to go with the top of the foot for location.


----------



## cabbitdancer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *avengingophelia* 
I am going in to make an appt for my fourth tattoo this week. Now I need to find a font for the artist to draw from. Anybody know of any tools that allow you to put your own words in different fonts and see how they look?

BTW, I am going to go with the top of the foot for location.

I've used Microsoft Word to play with fonts. I just type the same thing over and over, and then highlight and change the font for each one to see them all "side-by-side" as it were.


----------



## Scribe

Got it!!


----------



## Collinsky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *avengingophelia* 
Got it!!

Looks great! I love it.


----------



## Scribe

This is amazing.

I realized, after I took the picture (and thus was not looking at it upside down) that there is a letter missing. It's propRiis, not propiis. So after it heals it's going to be fixed.

Gah. I cannot believe that. What a bad joke.


----------



## milkmommie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *avengingophelia* 
This is amazing.

I realized, after I took the picture (and thus was not looking at it upside down) that there is a letter missing. It's propRiis, not propiis. So after it heals it's going to be fixed.

Gah. I cannot believe that. What a bad joke.

Eeegads, I'm so sorry!! It's a tattoo worst nigtmare!







Happy Birthday. I hope it was a good one despite the misspelling!!


----------



## milkmommie

I've decided it's time.
DH and I got tatooed together when we were dating. (during the three months that we dated before we got married














So here we are, 17 years later....(I know I can't believe it either) and we've decided to get tatoos for our anniversary present to each other.







:

I've got my image somewhat planned out. I'm researching the local artists (that part still scares the crap out of me because I want a really good artistic tat). And I'm looking at our budget.

So, I need to know how much I'm looking at for a pretty big piece. I'm hoping to have almost a 1/2 sleeve when it's finished. It will probably take two sittings. And I'll need the artist to put the drawing together for me. I have no idea how much it might cost as it's been years since my last tat. What am I looking at $300, $600, or $1200???


----------



## Scribe

I'm getting you are talking a $500-$600 piece, but it really depends on your artist.

I wrote a blog post today about my tats, I thought some of you might be interested.


----------



## Collinsky

Grace, I'm sorry your tat is misspelled! If it helps at all, it seems that it is often spelled without the 'r' - I guess it's a common mistake to make. Sucks that it happened in your tattoo though!


----------



## oceanwinds

The next tattoo I plan on getting is a dogwood flower on my inner left wrist. I'm also thinking about maybe having a pinecone with a dogwood flower in front of it instead. I've been wanting something to symbolize North Carolina because it is my home and I miss it so much.

I've also been wanting an arm sleeve forever and today it just dawned on me: Why not do a sleeve dedicated to NC? I could do the dogwood and pinecone, but also add all kinds of things like a venus flytrap, honey bee, cardinal, strawberries, etc.

Does this seem silly or like it's too much?


----------



## Maeve

I was thinking about getting a dogwood flower also, but because I'm from Va.


----------



## milkmommie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oceanwinds* 
I've also been wanting an arm sleeve forever and today it just dawned on me: Why not do a sleeve dedicated to NC? I could do the dogwood and pinecone, but also add all kinds of things like a venus flytrap, honey bee, cardinal, strawberries, etc.

Does this seem silly or like it's too much?

I think it sounds like a really pretty sleeve! You hafta post pics if you get it.


----------



## milkmommie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *avengingophelia* 
I'm getting you are talking a $500-$600 piece, but it really depends on your artist.

I wrote a blog post today about my tats, I thought some of you might be interested.

Thank you I'm hoping that's the range I'll end up in. Unfortunately, I'm not willing to compromise on the tat so if it's too much, it'll just have to wait.

Thanks for sharing the link to your blog. I really enjoyed reading your tattoo entry. It struck home for me and made me relive the milestones I have marked with tattoos. Most of them I'd like to have covered or removed or changed. But you really made me think about the meaning behind them and the times and phases in my life that they represent.


----------



## Joi

Grace... first of all I love the Ani reference. Secondly I am so sorry about the misspelled tattoo..... that is a fear of mine. Third it is so nice to see a fellow tattooed Oregonian







(fwiw I see MOD at Tigerlily)


----------



## Carolinamidwife

nm


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oceanwinds* 
The next tattoo I plan on getting is a dogwood flower on my inner left wrist. I'm also thinking about maybe having a pinecone with a dogwood flower in front of it instead. I've been wanting something to symbolize North Carolina because it is my home and I miss it so much.

I've also been wanting an arm sleeve forever and today it just dawned on me: Why not do a sleeve dedicated to NC? I could do the dogwood and pinecone, but also add all kinds of things like a venus flytrap, honey bee, cardinal, strawberries, etc.

Does this seem silly or like it's too much?

Okay, not too much at all! I am hoping to do a sleeve sometime in the near future (but I've been saying that for about a year now!) and this is very similar to what I wanted to do. Kind of like nature's healing altar on my arm. I was wanting to incorporate seasons as it moves down. Flowers, plants, pinecones, acorns, holly etc. I will also have one or two honeybees in there!

I have about 30 hours of ink in just two pieces. I have a backpiece and a stomach piece. The sleeve will be my third.

I have also been pierced just about everywhere, though not much remains....my dear friend is a piercer and did almost all of my work. Dh and I are both pretty heavily inked.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maeve* 
And the customer service is great and they ship quickly.









Check out this place too:
http://www.tawapa.com/store/home.php

Expensive, but sooooo pretty. I love to window shop there and dream of all the things I would order if I only had the bottomless pit of money.









I just got two pair from here the other day! They are STUNNING! One is a sterling floral spiral (6 g.) and one is a abalone wisteria (6 g. too) Absolutely lovely. I am going for the seraphim next!

I was at a 00, but stretched and let go back down. I miss the 00 for the kick ass plugs and eyelets, but really like the girly things that are out on the market right now!


----------



## devilishdestiny

for my next tattoo i'm just planning on something really simple. my son's birthday, 09-14-07, on my left wrist. i may do something different once he is older and has a bit more personality.







anyone have pics of body mods you have gotten for your children?


----------



## SeekingSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery* 
I just got two pair from here the other day! They are STUNNING! One is a sterling floral spiral (6 g.) and one is a abalone wisteria (6 g. too) Absolutely lovely. I am going for the seraphim next!

I was at a 00, but stretched and let go back down. I miss the 00 for the kick ass plugs and eyelets, but really like the girly things that are out on the market right now!

I LOVE the fact that there are tons of pretty/girly things! The whole reason I decided to stretch my lobes was because I saw a pair of plugs I liked one day


----------



## Mel_C

Quote:


Originally Posted by *devilishdestiny* 
for my next tattoo i'm just planning on something really simple. my son's birthday, 09-14-07, on my left wrist. i may do something different once he is older and has a bit more personality.







anyone have pics of body mods you have gotten for your children?


I just got one for my girls on Friday. Here is a link Dragons.jpg

This was my first ink and I'm SO excited about it.







It was 6 hrs in the shop, around 5 in the chair.







I love my artist... I could have just kissed him for the work he did..







I'm a happy mama with my first experience.


----------



## Susana

Mel C, that tattoo is beautiful! and kudos to you for going for the 5 hours!

nice job


----------



## changingseasons

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mel_C* 
I just got one for my girls on Friday. Here is a link Dragons.jpg

This was my first ink and I'm SO excited about it.







It was 6 hrs in the shop, around 5 in the chair.







I love my artist... I could have just kissed him for the work he did..







I'm a happy mama with my first experience.

VERY cool. That is a gorgeous piece!


----------



## paakbaak

love your dragons...and admire you for sitting 6 hours for the first time!
my shoulder-back-waist pice went for 10hrs, but i couln´t sit for more than 4 hours!!
congrats!


----------



## littlechloesmommie

Hearing about everyone's peircings makes me realize how much I miss mine







I used to have my nose, nipples, tongue, and lip peirced.. but nursing doesn't appreciate any of those..grrr... I also have a horrible crescent moon tattoo on my upper chest, and chinese symbols for Angel/Dark on my neck. I'm hopeing to get the moon covered up with black ivy and a small red flower (for my DD) before I get married in April..

Piercing question: Anyone have/had peirced nipples and successfully breastfeed? I couldn't get DD to latch so we had to give up, but I'm curious about BF the next one..


----------



## fullhandsfullheart

One tatt on my calf
http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t.../mamastatt.jpg
and wanting a nose piercing!


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *littlechloesmommie* 
H
Piercing question: Anyone have/had peirced nipples and successfully breastfeed? I couldn't get DD to latch so we had to give up, but I'm curious about BF the next one..

each of mine were pierced three times and I breastfed! I had low supply (nothing to do with the piercings what-so-ever, after each kid my milk never came in. Once we got it to with herbs and drugs I nursed just fine) but my 4 year old recently stopped and my 2 year old is still going strong.

This is totally OT...but next time you may want to try some cranial work for the baby. Good luck!


----------



## AugustLia23

Just joining in. I have two tattoos, got them both while nursing a baby under 1(different babes though). I looked into it with my 1st and found that the molecules of ink are too big to get into breast milk. The biggest risk was with infection, but I took proper care of it, mainly letting it heal without messing too much, and both tattoos healed beautifully. My tattoo artist didn't know the 1st time(didn't want him to turn me away), but the 2nd time I told him, he was cool with it. He was very professional and an excellent artist.

I have one tattoo of a henna design on my left shoulder and a stained glass image on my left thigh. Yes, both on the left side, it just seems right. Anyways I am thrilled with my tattoos, and totally addicted. The only part I don't like is the actual application, uggh!

For my next one I want a series of rainbow colored stars going from my right knee to just under my ribcage on the same side. Also I want a large giraffe safari scene on my back. And so on, and so forth. I am a bit aware of looking all "tattooed", even if it is more common, most people aren't covered in them and I don't need to stand out like that. But what I like in tattoos is different from the average. I truly think of it as artwork.

So many other gorgeous tats!!!


----------



## RavenFriend

Greetings, Mamas!
After years of longing for a tattoo, I got one last June!!







: It's a celtic tree-of-life design, but uniquely mine...I brought in a design that I liked, and the artist had some of his own, so we combined the top of mine with the bottom of one of his, and made a new one! It's a stylized, celtic knot design, with a treble cleff worked into the trunk of the tree. I need to have someone take a pic so that I can post it here. I'm so proud of it; since it's my first, I was thrilled when it didn't smudge, didn't come off in the shower, etc...it was part of me! Mine! It still makes me happy when I think about it. It's on my right upper thigh, sort of on my hip...the only "problem", if you can call it that, is that I can't just show it to anyone when I feel like it, kwim? I want to get another one that can be covered easily, but that I can let show if I want to.

I, too, love my artist. He was very reassuring, had no problem with a friend of mine coming with me to "hold my hand" figuratively speaking, and when I came back for him to finish it, he said I should be proud of myself, that I didn't need any hand-holding, that I was a "big girl" and could do it myself!

This tattoo is a kind of spiritual growth thing for me. That's another story though...







I'll share it sometime...








and







to everyone,
Raven







:







:







:





















hale:


----------



## hram

oh my gosh, i got a monroe piercing last night!!







:im so excited. i hadnt planned on getting it until next week but my friend put up some cash for me. i thought my dh would freak but he said it was hot!! i wasnt expecting to get anything done since i just got a tat a few weeks ago.


----------



## Panserbjorne

congratulations!!!! That's so much fun!

I just put my septum back in. I though I was going to have to re-pierce, but not so much! I feel like myself again.


----------



## Sage_SS

My nose ring came out.







I changed the post for a ring a few months ago and since its so small (18g) I've been having problems with the bead falling off. It came off a couple of weeks ago but I can't go in to have a bigger sized ring put in, or change it out for an L post because I'm on stupid bedrest.

Its been staying in fine without the bead for a couple of weeks, I've only had one instance where it took me awhile of fidgeting to get it back in. But this morning it came out and I've been trying for over half an hour to get it back in. I called the place I had it done and asked if he could do a housecall and come over and change it out, but he said no.









So now my ring is out. I'm so, so sad. I cannot get it in and I'm afraid I'm just going to have to let it grow over.









The last few months haven't been hard enough, now I have to lose my beloved nose ring. I'm terribly sad about this.


----------



## pittnurse08

sorry to hear about your nose ring *SageSS*, were you able to get it back in? the only things i could think of that might help would be using something to lubricate it (vitamin E oil?) and wearing latex gloves to improve your grip.

*hram*, the monroe piercing is hot! do you have any pics of it? if i ever get a facial piercing, that will be it!

i finally got my first tat







my artist was booked 5 months in advanced so i've had lots of anticipation building up to this. here's a pic http://www.new.facebook.com/photo.ph...df&id=14209043


----------



## SeekingSleep

That tat is so pretty!!! I really want to get one done, I'm just afraid of the cost. I honestly don't even know how much to expect!


----------



## hram

when~i~get~batteries~for~my~dead~camera~ill~post~m y~new~stuff!!


----------



## radish

hi mamas!

i posted a while back with my new tat

feeling the urge again! i want 2 things:
1. radish/radishes
2. right arm with something amazing like this!


----------



## Carolinamidwife

omg, radish, I think I love you. That's AWESOME!


----------



## radish

hey there!

sheena was your old username right? long time no see.

the artist who did my arm is amazing! alycia at www.modernbodytattoo.com

the artist i hope to work with next is adrian lee. check out his last collab with numerous other artists, Full Coverage.


----------



## Susana

radish, your arm is gorgeous!

that tatt is similar to what I have been wanting to do but I want black ivy with indigo morning glories.

Unfortunately, I don't have the 500 bills required for this...

someday, huh!!


----------



## Carolinamidwife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radish* 
hey there!

sheena was your old username right? long time no see.

the artist who did my arm is amazing! alycia at www.modernbodytattoo.com

the artist i hope to work with next is adrian lee. check out his last collab with numerous other artists, Full Coverage.

Hey! Yeah, that's me.









Your arm piece is soooo pretty. I got a new one a few weeks ago and it's taken some getting used to having something so big.


----------



## radish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Levatrice* 
Hey! Yeah, that's me.









Your arm piece is soooo pretty. I got a new one a few weeks ago and it's taken some getting used to having something so big.

oooh post some pix!


----------



## GAmomto5

Hey Pierced Nose Mamas,

I got my nostril pierced about 4 months ago and I have now developed this hematoma-looking thing right around the hole. I haven't had any recent trauma that I can remember. At first the baby wanted to pick at it and my husband would snag it on his nose kissing me and the towel hung up on it a couple of times after bathing, but other than that, nothing new. It doesn't hurt and isn't really sore anymore. This new spot just turned up a couple of days ago and is getting bigger. Its kind of a discolored area, a little reddish and raised - almost like I got my nose pierced in the middle of a mosquito bite







Its not itchy and its not a zit. I'm just hoping its not infected. What do ya'll think?


----------



## Panserbjorne

it doesn't sound like an infection, but I'm not sure I would ignore it. The standard advice in the piercing world is to do an aspirin paste. When I have had issues I have used calendula succus, goldenseal and honey. It's worked for me! I just don't own aspirin and had to make do.


----------



## radish

i forget the technical name but it is quite normal. dont squeeze it! sea salt soak/wash worked great for me.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GAmomto5* 
Hey Pierced Nose Mamas,

I got my nostril pierced about 4 months ago and I have now developed this hematoma-looking thing right around the hole. I haven't had any recent trauma that I can remember. At first the baby wanted to pick at it and my husband would snag it on his nose kissing me and the towel hung up on it a couple of times after bathing, but other than that, nothing new. It doesn't hurt and isn't really sore anymore. This new spot just turned up a couple of days ago and is getting bigger. Its kind of a discolored area, a little reddish and raised - almost like I got my nose pierced in the middle of a mosquito bite







Its not itchy and its not a zit. I'm just hoping its not infected. What do ya'll think?


----------



## Tammi

Hi Ladies! I enjoy reading this thread.

I have a question for you all. I got my cart. done last Dec. I started wearing a hoop last month. I could wear it for maybe 2 days and then I'd get an infection. Took it out put in a stud and it would heal... tried it again and 2 days later another infection. This week I tried it again and after 4 days got an infection. This is a 24 ct gold ring. Why only with the hoop would this happen?


----------



## Maeve

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GAmomto5* 
Hey Pierced Nose Mamas,

I got my nostril pierced about 4 months ago and I have now developed this hematoma-looking thing right around the hole. I haven't had any recent trauma that I can remember. At first the baby wanted to pick at it and my husband would snag it on his nose kissing me and the towel hung up on it a couple of times after bathing, but other than that, nothing new. It doesn't hurt and isn't really sore anymore. This new spot just turned up a couple of days ago and is getting bigger. Its kind of a discolored area, a little reddish and raised - almost like I got my nose pierced in the middle of a mosquito bite







Its not itchy and its not a zit. I'm just hoping its not infected. What do ya'll think?


It is most likely hypertrophic scarring. It doesn't take much to get it w/nostril piercing, one or 2 bumps can do it. Even improperly fitting jewelry or changing jewelry too quickly can do it, or having a reaction to the material. Do not put aspirin on it, that can cause even worse problems or surface burning. Really, the best thing you can do is baby it, do sea salt soaks, and chamomile compresses (this works wonders). I had this problem w/my left nostril piercing (I have both nostrils pierced) and I had to change the jewelry to something that didn't get snagged/bumped, then I did the compresses and litha (left it the hell alone). The bump is all gone now.


----------



## Maeve

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tammi* 
Hi Ladies! I enjoy reading this thread.

I have a question for you all. I got my cart. done last Dec. I started wearing a hoop last month. I could wear it for maybe 2 days and then I'd get an infection. Took it out put in a stud and it would heal... tried it again and 2 days later another infection. This week I tried it again and after 4 days got an infection. This is a 24 ct gold ring. Why only with the hoop would this happen?

Where is the cartilage piercing? Also, hw do you know it is an infection?

First, you should probably stop changing jewelry. It's irritating the piercing. Also, gold really isn't the best material for piercings, I would switch to implant grade surgical stainless steel or titanium. And do sea salt soaks, those will help alot, as well as warm compresses to draw out any infection/fluid/etc.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maeve* 
It is most likely hypertrophic scarring. It doesn't take much to get it w/nostril piercing, one or 2 bumps can do it. Even improperly fitting jewelry or changing jewelry too quickly can do it, or having a reaction to the material. Do not put aspirin on it, that can cause even worse problems or surface burning. Really, the best thing you can do is baby it, do sea salt soaks, and chamomile compresses (this works wonders). I had this problem w/my left nostril piercing (I have both nostrils pierced) and I had to change the jewelry to something that didn't get snagged/bumped, then I did the compresses and litha (left it the hell alone). The bump is all gone now.









I agree about the aspirin....as in I don't use it. However that is the standard advice. Why would that be if it could cause worse problems or surface piercings? I have been getting pierced for well over a decade and had ALOT done and that is what is offered. I've never done it, but I am curious. The salicylic acid would help in that situation....

Also, I was going to mention material as well. Gold is quite porous and not ideal for piercings, especially ones that aren't fully healed. Hope that helps.


----------



## aolinsmama

right now i just have my bottom earlobes stretched. i have 3 other ear piercings but they haven't had jewelry in a long time and i want them to close, just have the lower lobe. but, i have thought about getting inked for years LOL since i was 18, i am 36 now. silly huh? i finally have a design, actually my dh came up with it right after we were married, but it wasn't a tattoo-just our own "family crest". we are getting the same one, upper arm. and also working our three children into the mix, as ravens. also, we have mixed family histories we wish to mix in together, the original design reflects much of that but still needs a little tweaking here and there.
i have always loved Oregon's motto (we are in Portland) !!! getting it tattooed on your body, Wow-so amazingly cool







sorry about the misspelling-ack! but it is still beautiful!
so i have a question, also...i have been pondering having my nipples pierced, however due to well, nursing 3 children and being 36 the girls are a bit saggy...
i am going to ask my piercer this but wanted some more feedback, esp from mamas.
anyone see a problem w/this? i am proud of them, myself


----------



## Maeve

If you want them, get them!


----------



## Maeve

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery* 
I agree about the aspirin....as in I don't use it. However that is the standard advice. Why would that be if it could cause worse problems or surface piercings? I have been getting pierced for well over a decade and had ALOT done and that is what is offered. I've never done it, but I am curious. The salicylic acid would help in that situation....

Also, I was going to mention material as well. Gold is quite porous and not ideal for piercings, especially ones that aren't fully healed. Hope that helps.


Well, some piercers will suggest it for oral tissues, which is generally ok because of rapid cell regeneration rate/growth in oral tissues. In other piercings though it is not a good idea because what happens is that the aspirin will kill of a ton of cells, but they won't regrow quickly and you're left with more damage, irratation, and very likely more hypertrophic scarring.

I hoped I explained this well enough, I am *really* tired this morning.


----------



## Tammi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maeve* 
Where is the cartilage piercing? Also, hw do you know it is an infection?

First, you should probably stop changing jewelry. It's irritating the piercing. Also, gold really isn't the best material for piercings, I would switch to implant grade surgical stainless steel or titanium. And do sea salt soaks, those will help alot, as well as warm compresses to draw out any infection/fluid/etc.

The piercing is at the top of the ear. After a few days with the hoop, I notice swelling...when I take it out puss follows. After the puss drains I put in a stud and I am fine. When I change studs I have no problems. My friend said that maybe the slight curve of the hoop was the problem and irritating it. I wondered if I changed to a hoop with a straight post that it would be better. I didn't think that that kind would be comfortable to sleep in, however.


----------



## Maeve

I would leave a good quality stud in for the time being until it completely heals, along with sss and compresses. Then when it's completely healed you could try a D-ring or a square ring, or try a different sized ring. But definitely try a better material and see if that helps.


----------



## ~Twighlight~

I have a question. I have a weirdness next to a cartilage piercing. It seems almost like a blood blister, it's squishy and reddish purple, and pretty round. It's right next to the piercing, but not around it. Any ideas? I need to know what to do. I can't seem to burst it, but my impression is that keloids are hard. This isn't. What is it and what do I do? Thanks! The piercing is about a month old.


----------



## xmysticprincessx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Twighlight~* 
I have a question. I have a weirdness next to a cartilage piercing. It seems almost like a blood blister, it's squishy and reddish purple, and pretty round. It's right next to the piercing, but not around it. Any ideas? I need to know what to do. I can't seem to burst it, but my impression is that keloids are hard. This isn't. What is it and what do I do? Thanks! The piercing is about a month old.

Possibly an infection. I would do sea salt soaks. Put about a teaspoon of sea salt into a mug of water as hot as you can tolerate it, then put it over your ear for about 10-15 mins. I would do this a couple times a day, but I was in college at the time with just myself and a cat to worry about. The sea salt will help draw out the impurities. This might be hard, but also try not to sleep on that side either.

No tattoos for me, but I had a bunch of piercings in college. I'm down to a couple, one in my navel and another (8g) in my cartiledge.


----------



## Collinsky

This isn't about me, but I thought you all would be a good group to ask about this. My 5yo has her ear lobes pierced, she got them done 4 months ago. They healed really well, no redness or infection or any problems at all. She still has in her original jewelry.

Just recently one of her lobes has been bothering her. It is painful and when I looked at the back of her lobe on one side beside the piercing it looks bruised (purple/blueish) and it is very tender, and I can feel inside that there is some sort of puffiness... almost like a soft lump. There is no pus, redness, or heat.

What can I do? She loves her piercings and I would hate to take it out. Is there something I can try to clear up this problem before I go straight to removing her earrings?


----------



## EarthMommy80

Helloooo!!! Ahhh, my aching arm is killing me!!! Aw well that's what I get







I went in last night and sat for 3 hours (that is my max these days) and had my left arm sleeve worked on!!!









Oh, oh and intro I suppose would be appropriate! Ehh, thats a little about me in my sig, but as far as to why I belong here... well, have ya seen me? lol Sorry I'm in a weird mood! Ok, well I am an avid collecter of tattoos, piercings, and hopefully will be doing a suspension sometime in the spring. I am working on full sleeves on both my arms, and really I'm not going to go on about all the others I have, there are too many. Anyways, point being is that I belong here with you.

I am hoping to get involved in the michigan chapter of the gypsy queens. They are a group of women who are out to change the stereotypes about tattood woman (think suicide girls, yuck!), so that is just awesome and a mama like me can really appreciate what they are out to do.

Alright enough about me. I will be poking in and out of the tribe occasionaly!

Peace!


----------



## acegmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Twighlight~* 
I have a question. I have a weirdness next to a cartilage piercing. It seems almost like a blood blister, it's squishy and reddish purple, and pretty round. It's right next to the piercing, but not around it. Any ideas? I need to know what to do. I can't seem to burst it, but my impression is that keloids are hard. This isn't. What is it and what do I do? Thanks! The piercing is about a month old.

I am in NO way an expert at this, but my daughter has a naval piercing that has taken forever to heal. She had a reddish purple "blister" on the underside of the piercing that was like blood blister, but wouldn't pop. Took her back to the piercer who told her it may be a keloid, but to try dial soap as the constant sea salt soaks might be irritating her (very sensitive) skin.

It is much better now. She's sad she can't wear a lot of the cute costume jewelry (like her big sis,) but is glad she didn't have to take it out and have it redone.

Good luck.

Jill H.

(lucky mom to Amelia 18, Camille 16, Evan 13, and Gracie 11)


----------



## Graeme's Ma

I wouldn't be worried as long as you know that the shop you're going to is clean and everything is autoclaved. I got my son's name done on me about a month after he was born (he's still exclusively nursing and healthier than a horse). I never read anything that convinced me to wait, and my sister (who is SUPER crunchy) gets work done soon after each of her births, without ever having a problem. Good luck- I hope you pick a killer piece and everything turns out GREAT! PM me if you wanna show your stuff off!


----------



## mommyto3girls

hi Mama's I popped in here awhile back and then forgot.

I have 2 tattoo's, ears, navel, and nose pierced. And am longing for my next tattoo! I don't know where or what yet though and i am not getting it until I am sure of both of those things!

Anyway, I had had requests for pics of my memorial tattoo and thought I would share it now.

I have a tattoo that memorializes my daughter Sierra (died at 3 days of age) and my 5 miscarried little sprites. It is also a tribute to my living daughters, Maia and Sage were on it, and I added madison (my step-daughter) last january.

I chose a dragonfly for Sierra because that is our remembrance symbol for her (Stemming from the story of the waterbugs and the Dragonflies), each miscarriage is represented by a star, and my living girls are my beautiful butterlies. i love the way the background makes them seem to be emerging from within me as they all did (even though madison is not mine biologically, she is a part of me)

My Tattoo!

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo...XGntEF11FnS_CQ

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo...Tv5ndnuC9Cw8dA


----------



## weebitty2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *acegmom* 
Took her back to the piercer who told her it may be a keloid, but to try dial soap as the constant sea salt soaks might be irritating her (very sensitive) skin.


Dial soap is NOT good for piercings and their healing, and it sounds like your piercer might be a bit of a crackpot if he thinks bruising around a piercing that gets bumped and rubbed a lot is a keloid.

ONLY Satin or Provon liquid soaps should be used to clean piercings. If a sea salt soak is irritating the piercing, the solution is most likely far too strong. 1/4 tsp in 12oz water is MORE than sufficient, and the water should not be hot, but warm to the touch.

Healing a bellybutton can take months, even up to or over a year, not only because it's a surface piercing, but because it's subject to constant rubbing by clothes.

If you have any questions about piercings and healings .. please feel free to ask here or PM .. I've been a licensed piercer for over 3 years, and have participated in Fakir intensives.

-h


----------



## Panserbjorne

NH licenses piercers? Interesting!


----------



## mommyto3girls

oops, fixed my links I think


----------



## acegmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *weebitty2* 
Dial soap is NOT good for piercings and their healing, and it sounds like your piercer might be a bit of a crackpot if he thinks bruising around a piercing that gets bumped and rubbed a lot is a keloid.

ONLY Satin or Provon liquid soaps should be used to clean piercings. If a sea salt soak is irritating the piercing, the solution is most likely far too strong. 1/4 tsp in 12oz water is MORE than sufficient, and the water should not be hot, but warm to the touch.

Healing a bellybutton can take months, even up to or over a year, not only because it's a surface piercing, but because it's subject to constant rubbing by clothes.

If you have any questions about piercings and healings .. please feel free to ask here or PM .. I've been a licensed piercer for over 3 years, and have participated in Fakir intensives.

-h

I specifically mentioned that I was no expert (unlike you, apparently,) but was giving some advice I got from our (widely respected) piercer. FYI - her piercing was over a year old and her issue was not mere "bruising." By the way, the Dial soap worked. Wonderfully.

I'll bow out now - no need for me to offer any more advice from my "crackpot" piercer. You obviously have the all the answers anyone here would need.

Jill H.


----------



## weebitty2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *acegmom* 
I'll bow out now - no need for me to offer any more advice from my "crackpot" piercer. You obviously have the all the answers anyone here would need.

I'm glad it worked for her. In my own experiences with piercings, though, it does more harm than good. I'm sorry if I came off brusque or rude when I posed, it wasn't intended to be. I'm a bit of a fanatic when it comes to my training and experience, and I get frustrated when I see advice offered that's contrary to what, in the industry, is considered to be good healing practises. There was no need for you to be snarky.


----------



## xbabymamax

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CanidFL* 
ok here is the shot about 1 hour after the tatt

http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o...rah/tatto1.jpg

and here is it today 2 weeks later

http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o...rah/2weeks.jpg

It looks like there is some color missing on the petals.... what do you ladies think? Should I get a touch up?

hey, I've got lots of tattoos, and my husband is a tattoo artists, I have seen looooooooots of tattoos while they are fresh and when they are healed.

I think The reason it looks faded is because when you get a tattoo, you have abrasions on your skin, and therefore your skin is red from the blood at the surface. The red can make the lighter colors look darker. especially yellows and light browns. They look like a darker orange sometimes when they are fresh. as they heal, the wounds close, and the tattoo looks lighter. Also, you have a layer of skin that sloughs off along with alot of the pigment.
I would say your tattoo looks normally healed. some of the time you will need a touch up especially if you had a scab form that got picked off, or snagged off, or if it was rubbed it off while water logged from the shower, etc. But usually your artist will decide.

heres my husbands portfolio online we are in Salt Lake City......
http://eleventhstreettattoo.com/section/56911.html
let me know if the link doesn't work.


----------



## cicatrix

No piercings (other than the standard ears) but I've got 3 tattoos (5 if you count weird). My first is a dragonfly on my left wrist, a white spiral on my right shoulder and I've got three boxes on my left thigh - one with an Eeyore sketch, one with a Dr Seuss fish and the top one is empty. I'll probably be getting Red Riding Hood in that one. I was in the chair for about 3 and a half hours with the leg, but the shoulder hurt way more.

I'm not sure on my next one. I was thinking of a Sapphic fragment, but I'm unsure of text (and font, and placement). I also have a vision of a giant immaculate heart on the inside of my left arm. I'll probably end up with the immaculate heart - most of my tattoos start as basic ideas and then become part of my self-image before I sit down and get them inked


----------



## tankgirl136

Well it looks like my most recent tattoo project is going to be on hold for some time as I just found out I am pregnant with my first. I have quite a few tattoos, my nose pierced and many ear piercings including an industrial.

I love all my work a lot. The one project that will be waiting is my right foot, it has been started but has about two to three sessions left to finish. It is done in a Mehndi design to match my left foot that has been completed for a few years now. Thank goodness its at a pretty point at least, since it will be like that for some time.

DH is happy that this will delay my lower back piece though haha!


----------



## ~Megan~

I'm thinking of a new tat on the inside of my wrist

key ideas


----------



## battymama

I can finally join! yay, yay!

I just got my first tat on wednesday, i am so pleased with it i grin everytime i see it. Its on my inner left forearm and its the darkmark from harry potter. (skull with a snake coming out of it for the uninitiated







) i am already wanting to get more! thinking about booking more when i go in for touch ups in a month, but doubt that we will have money.


----------



## terrordactyl

first tattoo http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pi...&id=1348320047 got it the day before my bday


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy

Hello all I subbed to this group awhile ago I am sure it has changed since I subbed before. I am sure we are on yet another thread. I am going to get another tattoo sometime. I have to take a pic of the one i have for you all. I have a ? however. I just started to gauge my ears and I am starting on the one step up from regular ear rings. I believe the ones I have is 18 and will go up to 16 when I can. I dont know how long I have to have them in. Also is there special care that needs to happen while I do this. Is 18 too small to start with. I was going to go up to 16 but I actually feel like my these are doing something. Sorry for all the questions I just dont know that much about it.


----------



## Maeve

Here is some great stretching info, as well as a good timeline:

http://forums.bodyartforms.com/forums/t/5641.aspx

Some dvice though, do *not* skip sizes and make sure you wait long enough between stretches so that you aren't damaging your lobes. Make sure you are also wearing decent plugs (my favorite on single flare glass).


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy

So according to this website 18 is not going to do anything at all. Well it has been a long time since I wore them so I will wear this for about a month then go up to a 16.Thanks for the info on this I am still so knew at this. I sure dont want all the pictures on the website to happen.


----------



## Maeve

Yeah, those pictures are pretty scary. Every time I get the urge to go a bit faster I look at those and remind myself why I'm going so slowly.


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy

how far are you one yours. I dont want to have huge holes in it. I want to still wear nice ones when me and Dh go out somewhere. My ears hurt a little today but I dont think it is doing much really. I only went to a 18 and dont think it is anything. But again after reading what is on that website I truly believe that I am going to go really slow. I will keep this in a month and then go on from there.


----------



## Panserbjorne

my advice is to go SLOW. I always wait at least 6 weeks between stretches-it's not necessary between every one (some sizes have bigger jumps than others) but in this case better to be safe than sorry!

I have some lovely 0 gauge plugs that you would never know arent' just regular earrings. In fact I have some very nice titanium studs that are 4 and some that are 2 gauge that just look like a natural stone with a beveled setting. They do not appear to be gauged at all. Perfect for when you want the "natural" look. I have not seen them above 00, but that's a long way away for you. Just know that there are options other than the standard plugs. IMO though, always go high end. It's not worth getting cheap jewelry.


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy

THanks for the information. Do you have any pics. I went with stainless steel ones. I like them for right know and am reading up on stretching my ears and most say that they started with 18 or 16 and kept them in for atleast two weeks or longer. I hope that i can get to a 12 by the time i turn 29 which is in may but I am going to listen to my body to make sure I dont hurt myself. My ears hurt a little but I read that is pretty normal so I am ok just need to take some asprin. Thanks again for all the help you allhave given.


----------



## tankgirl136

See I was spoiled thanks to some large earrings in the 80's and double earring wearing, I was able to jump to a 14G right from the start. But again that was because I have ears that were already stretched. I have decided to stay with 14G as my max for now since I tend to wear my regular earrings too often. But I like that at 14G I can wear some large pieces if I want too.


----------



## tinyblackdot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Megan~* 
I'm thinking of a new tat on the inside of my wrist

key ideas

Oh i LOVE that skull lock!

I have a few smaller tats

I have a heart with wings on one f the back sides of my ankles and then a heart with fire on the other ankle
The outline of a dove on my lower cheast (right below my breasts)
and a butterfly i got when i was 18, on my back

I have a few planned, like the words to the song i walked down the isle to, my dds footprint, and then if i get really daring i have my 2 1/2 sleeves that i would like to get. But i have a flying theme going so i kinda want to stick with that.

I have had peircings (tounge, nose. labret, bellybutton) but took them all out. I will be getting my nose repeirced though, and possibly a small lip peircing aswell.

DH was completely pierced up, septum, nipples, tongue, like 5 diffret ear piercings, and double 0 earlobes, and an apadravya...but has taken them all out aswell.


----------



## mommyofatoz

Thought I would chime in here...

I have a tattoo of each of my children's footprints going around my right ankle...well, three if you count each footprint separately. My next tattoo will be yet another footprint, though I will have to figure out where to put it, since there is no more room going around my ankle.

I also have/had had many different piercings. The ones still remaining are my nose and conch, plus regular ear piercings which were stretched to 10g, but have shrunk back down since I haven't been wearing anything in them.

After I finish with this pregnancy/nursing, I will be debating which piercings I will retry (ALL of my piercings have been sore and/or itching throughout most of this pregnancy...some I could deal with, some I could not and these are the ones now gone.)


----------



## kristenyostdc

Ok, so I'm new to this thread and only have 1 tattoo that I got like 13 years ago I think? Anyway, I want to get a tattoo with my kids birthdays on it and maybe some sign. I'm not really sure, I just know that I really want it! Anyone have any ideas? Have any of you done this?


----------



## Maeve

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clothdipemomof2boy* 
THanks for the information. Do you have any pics. I went with stainless steel ones. I like them for right know and am reading up on stretching my ears and most say that they started with 18 or 16 and kept them in for atleast two weeks or longer. I hope that i can get to a 12 by the time i turn 29 which is in may but I am going to listen to my body to make sure I dont hurt myself. My ears hurt a little but I read that is pretty normal so I am ok just need to take some asprin. Thanks again for all the help you allhave given.

Your ears really shouldn't be that sore afterwards. That can be a sign you went too fast.


----------



## sarahsmiles

I have lots of very thin captive bead earrings and I am ALWAYS losing a bead here or there. I ended up replacing one earring because I thought maybe it was defective. I don't do anything unusual to my head, and my DD is past the stage of pulling on my jewelry. Just last night, I noticed a bead on the bed, thankfully, because the body piercing shop near me doesn't keep this small size in stock (although they should because I lose them so much.)

What am I doing wrong? Why aren't my beads "captive?" The only thing I can think is because they are such a small size, but I'm not interested in going any larger.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maeve* 
Your ears really shouldn't be that sore afterwards. That can be a sign you went too fast.

Mine are sore (especially for the more significant stretches!) for a few days, but I wait well over a month between stretches. My piercer is a 6 week gal with little exceptions. They shouldn't be senstitive at all when you stretch IMO. I can always tug, pull and be quite rough with them long before I go in. HTH.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahsmiles* 
I have lots of very thin captive bead earrings and I am ALWAYS losing a bead here or there. I ended up replacing one earring because I thought maybe it was defective. I don't do anything unusual to my head, and my DD is past the stage of pulling on my jewelry. Just last night, I noticed a bead on the bed, thankfully, because the body piercing shop near me doesn't keep this small size in stock (although they should because I lose them so much.)

What am I doing wrong? Why aren't my beads "captive?" The only thing I can think is because they are such a small size, but I'm not interested in going any larger.

'

The only time I have encountered this was with inferior quality jewelry. I'm not saying that's your situation by any means. Just that it's a possibility.


----------



## Panserbjorne

wanna vote on something for me?









I am getting two pairs of earrings for christmas this year and I have a debate.

I am definitely getting a titanium pair with a bezel set CZ in the front. They just look like regular earrings-they do not look like plugs at all. They are huge and flashy....total bling. I love them.

So the next decision is this....I can get a second pair which would probably be galaxy plugs or foil plugs. Both are glass, both are lovely.

The other thing I can do which would be really pretty is to get a second pair of the CZ plugs in a smaller size for the second holes. I have two holes in each lobe....one has been dormant for well over a decade. But the idea of the two CZ's next to each other is enticing. I don't like visual clutter....but I think this would look nice and clean to me. I also have a daith and can get a bezel set CZ for the captive bead ring so I'm all matchy. So even though it would be three piercings in one place they would "go" together.

An important thing to mention is that though the two bling plugs are *similar* in size visually they are 0 gauge and 16 gauge so taking out the second pair when I'm not wearing them doesn't really change much.

The thing is the second hole would ONLY be worn when I was wearing my super bling plugs. The cost is the same for all. So do I go super flashy and all bling, or do I just get two pairs of plugs so that I have more choices. Currently I just have stainless single flair eyelets which I love...but I would like variety too.

SO I have to place my order today. What does everyone think about my insignificant drama?








Please weigh in!


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maeve* 
Your ears really shouldn't be that sore afterwards. That can be a sign you went too fast.

I believe it is becuase I havent worn earrings in awhile and then I went to an 18 because honestly I thought an 18 was a regular size for earrings yep I am stupid. Heheeh but they feel better today it was just the first two days that I had a problem with. I am doing much better today.


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy

I actually think the CZ option would be great. I think that would look really nice. Hope I got to you in time. Tell us what you decide when you decide.







:


----------



## Panserbjorne

18 is the size of a standard post that you'd find in the dept store. If you had been wearing them all along I'm suprised it would have been an issue at all. Going to a 16 won't be a big deal IMO.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clothdipemomof2boy* 
I actually think the CZ option would be great. I think that would look really nice. Hope I got to you in time. Tell us what you decide when you decide.







:

So you are voting double CZ? You are the first! I'll keep you posted!


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery* 
18 is the size of a standard post that you'd find in the dept store. If you had been wearing them all along I'm suprised it would have been an issue at all. Going to a 16 won't be a big deal IMO.

yeah I am going to pick up 16 tonight and just go to those. I think the only reason why it hurt was because i basically repierced my ears since they were starting to close up and it got really cold so my ears were already hurting then the cold metal. I could be wrong or i was just hoping 18 was doing something.


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery* 
So you are voting double CZ? You are the first! I'll keep you posted!

Thanks. I just think if you want bling get lots of bling!!!! Sometimes more is better hehe.Anyway thanks for keeping me posted. if you get them i want to see pics.


----------



## Maeve

I believe the standard earring size is 20. Just to be sure I compared my old earrings to my one of my 18g jewelry and they are all smaller.


----------



## Panserbjorne

okay..these look super cheesy (to me) cause I don't like the colored titanium. Mine are in high polish so they just look like stainless with a CZ as a stone. Since hte gem is bigger than the post it doesn't matter what size you have since they just look like earrings.

http://www.anotherhole.com/store/pro...8&cat=3&page=7

here's another but hte CZ's aren't pictured:
http://www.bodyartforms.com/productd...ProductID=5298

You can see in the photo that there are two sizes of gems....the 0 g. would be the big one and the 16 g. would be the smaller one, but they are very well proportioned.

These are the other ones:
http://www.kolopiercing.com/product_...oducts_id=1032

I have these too...and you can get them in 16g just so ya know!
http://www.bodyartforms.com/productd...ProductID=4159


----------



## Maeve

Ooooh, I like some of those. I wish the last pair was sf though since I don't do df.


----------



## Maeve

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clothdipemomof2boy* 
yeah I am going to pick up 16 tonight and just go to those. I think the only reason why it hurt was because i basically repierced my ears since they were starting to close up and it got really cold so my ears were already hurting then the cold metal. I could be wrong or i was just hoping 18 was doing something.


I would give it some time before going to a 16. You just went from a 20 to an 18, plus with the almost repiercing. You don't want to damage your ears.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maeve* 
Ooooh, I like some of those. I wish the last pair was sf though since I don't do df.









They are, just not on that site.







Though the non-facented ones only go up to a 4 g. I think. Maybe a 2g. Mine are grooved with a silicone O ring.


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy

I am going to leave these in for another two weeks then I am going to put in the 16 and then leave those in for a month maybe a month an a half and go to a 14. I did go ahead and by the 16 and the 14 though. I really like them.


----------



## tankgirl136

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahsmiles* 
I have lots of very thin captive bead earrings and I am ALWAYS losing a bead here or there. I ended up replacing one earring because I thought maybe it was defective. I don't do anything unusual to my head, and my DD is past the stage of pulling on my jewelry. Just last night, I noticed a bead on the bed, thankfully, because the body piercing shop near me doesn't keep this small size in stock (although they should because I lose them so much.)

What am I doing wrong? Why aren't my beads "captive?" The only thing I can think is because they are such a small size, but I'm not interested in going any larger.


Typically I see this in smaller Gauges, its tends to be from pulling the hoops too far, or causing the shape to go off. It can be hard not to over stretch the smaller hoops but I find if I am more careful about seperating them, I loose a lot less beads. Sometimes I use my body jewelry pliers to even open the small gauges just to make sure they don't get bent out of shape.


----------



## Collinsky

If a person got a tat early in the first trimester (after conception, but before they missed a period) - is there any reason that's a problem? I know that most tat artists won't do any work on a woman who is known to be pregnant JIC... but what are the risks?


----------



## Maeve

As long as you go to a reputable place where everything is sterile and done safely, there should be nothing to worry about.


----------



## racheloperasinger

Hi all! Sorry if this a repeat question (I foraged through this forum a little).

I'm thinking about getting my nose pierced and I'm wondering where to go in Marin or Sonoma County? I live in Petaluma. I've never had anything pierced and my ideal place would be a Dr.'s office, but somehow I don't think that's possible.









Rec's? Thanks!


----------



## lilylove

Hey








I posted on the old thread too. I have three tats and my ears and nose pierced. I'm stretching out my lower ear holes. I'm at 10g now, but have been ready to move up for a month or so, just haven't gotten around to ordering my next pair. For those stretching, who is your favorite online supplier? I'm using One Tribe now and like them alot. Wouldn't mind browsing more online shops though. My local shop is great, but there stuff is really pricey.

I am hoping to get another tattoo this spring. I want an arm band just above my wrist. I've haven't settled on an idea. Something open and airy without being lacy and fofoish. Ideally with three bands intertwining to symbolize my three children. I may incorporate symbols for each child too.
Any one have arm bands they love?


----------



## Maeve

My hands down favorite place to order from is www.bodyartforms.com
They have a great selection, good prices, and they ship super fast. I normally get my items about 3 days after I order them. They are also really nice and often times have good sales. For the rest of December they are having a 20% of everything sale, plus you get free shipping when you spend over $25 (when it's under that I usually just get the $2 first class shipping and it only takes 2-3 days to get here). Since I've been ordering from there for a while I've almost hit the amount spent where you then get 10% off every future order.


----------



## talk de jour

Hey guys!

Here's my tattoo: http://a953.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...cc6d0724b0.jpg

and my piercing: http://a143.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...426c1ab616.jpg

I also have 3 holes in each ear that used to be stretched to 5/8", 6ga and 12ga. I don't wear earrings in them anymore -- I took them out last New Year's because I was kind of "over them." The second two holes are back to "normal," but the first one (dur) never completely went back. I'm probably going to have to be content with about a 4ga-2ga there until I get the cash to get them sewn up -- which I'm not sure if I even want to do


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy

Well it finally happend I lost a bead. I understand this can happen with the smaller earrings or what ever you call them but it just erks







: me since I really liked this bead. Ugh! Anyway I think monday I am going to go ahead and go up to a 16. I know i said it would be 2 weeks but I wanted to start a new month with a new size. I started doing this about two or three weeks ago and was going to wait but I lost the bead luckily my earrings are horseshoe shaped so i just pulled one side further so that I just put one side that has the bead still close to the ear. Does anyone think I should wait or is it ok to go ahead and do the 16 monday or even tomorrow. I really want to get one of those twist like ones that are made out of buffalo horns that was on one of the websites posted on the thread.


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy

by the way the buffalo twist things are a goal. I know i cant do that yet.


----------



## Maeve

Really, try to wait a little while. Your lobes will thank you.


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy

Well I lost the other earing since it had no bead so i went ahead and put the other ones in. They really dont feel like they are doing anything at all. If they start to hurt I will take them out and go buy the 18 again but so far doesnt feel bad at all. I thought about putting a guage in my cartilage but dont know if that would hurt as much as when i got it pierced the first time that one got infected when i got it pierced and it is the side i lay on.


----------



## lilylove

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maeve* 
My hands down favorite place to order from is www.bodyartforms.com

Ohhh, that place is gonna cost me some money







Just browsing for a couple minutes and I found 5 or so pairs that I love!


----------



## Maeve

Yes, they are soooo bad for your wallet.







:
But with 20% off right now, free shipping over $25 (or $2 fc under that).....plus they have a bunch of gorgeous stuff on sale....I couldn't resist a few (inexpensive) things. Also, since I've been shopping there for a while (they are the only body jewelry place I buy from now), I get 10% off every order.


----------



## lilylove

Hmmm, I didn't see the 20% off!! I better get that new pair pronto


----------



## Panserbjorne

They are LOVELY. I have that site bookmarked and have been visiting practically daily for months. It's bad for my wallet and my schedule.


----------



## Maeve

I want to see what you get.









And for anyone else interested, the discount code is BafXmas08 (it's on the home page but easy to miss).


----------



## lilylove

Wednesday is payday, I'll have to wait till then ~sigh~ ohh, life's little tragedies









Too bad they don't have those turquoise spirals in 10g they are sooooo stunning


----------



## Maeve

I love those turq. spirals too. (sigh) If we had the money I would go ahead and get them in 4's for when I get there (my goal size is a 2 or 0). They are cheaper on BAF than on the Tawapa site itself.


----------



## punkrawkmama27

I had come on here with two questions, but I looked up the website body artforms and found the coolest labret jewelry. I have a monroe and the ball always pops off so dh went to walmart to get me some jewlry and it didnt fit right. The ball wont screw on, I just keep it in so the hole doesnt close up, but on friday I am going to order a couple things from that website. I like it because they have more colors and not everything has those sparkly fake stones in them.

Anywho, my question is, can I get a tattoo if I am nursing? I really really want to get another one, and I wanted to get one since my m/c last december, but I decided to wait until after I got pregnant again, and had the baby. I want to get a Sailor Jerry type heart with my baby's names in it, along with the baby's name I m/c. Dh, is afraid that I am going to poison my milk if I get ink. Can that really happen?


----------



## Maeve

From everything I've read, no, it wouldn't. The concern is more for healing since your body is spending so much energy for the milk, it might take longer to heal. Some people suggest waiting until your baby is a year-18m jic.


----------



## Leilamus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
NH licenses piercers? Interesting!

yep. can i ask why that's interesting? Is it not common elsewhere? I thought all had to be licensed? just curious, thanks!


----------



## Panserbjorne

I can only speak for my state. And nope, they don't.


----------



## shelbean91

Question for all the knowledgable pierced/tattooed here.....3 questions

dh's christmas present is a tattoo. His first. He wants a chinese or japanese (I don't remember) symbol for 'proud father' or something similar.

First question- how/where can we look to find an accurate translation. He's worried he'll get a symbol and find out later it means 'giant asshat' or something like that. Not like he'll probably ever run into someone who would know, but you know....

Second question- how do I go about researching shops? What do I look for. I looked through the thread and didn't find it. I know i've seen it somewhere, but can't find it.

third- this will be black ink only, anywhere from 1" to 6" in diameter, any idea of time involved?

4th question- ok, this is getting longer that i thought.....a friend went to a shop that charges $120/hr and requires a $60 downpayment just to make an appt, which is taken off the end price. Is this normal?


----------



## Arduinna

Boy have I neglected this thread







: No new art here that is probably why.

I'm going to guess he is getting a kanji and personally I'd only trust someone to draw it that was fluent in Japanese perferably as their first language.

I don't know any shops in AZ as I never got art when I was there. Word of mouth is great if it's from someone that is knowledagable in tattoos and not just, I heard xyz place is good.

I have no idea what the kanji for that looks like so my guesstimate would be anywhere from 15 minutes to an hour. It depends on size, detail, shading ect.

I've never ever paid a deposit to make an appointment. Although a deposit to work on your art IE draw up something special for you isn't totally unheard of. Personally I've always been charged a set price after we discuss the work I want with an estimate at first and the final price decided after the drawings are done and we have a final decision.


----------



## shelbean91

I've been searching hte internet to find translations and I've found some. i understand a deposit to work on drawing, but to just make an appt sounds weird. We'll steer clear of that place for now.

Thanks.


----------



## lilylove

Keep an eye out for people with tattoos you like, then ask them where they got it. Most people are more then willing to talk about their ink








If you hear the same name a few times, go and check them out. Look for cleanliness (of course) and professionalism.


----------



## shelbean91

thanks for the help- he went on his own to the place his brother has had some done. He brought the symbol I had found and the guy who did it knew what it was b/c his girlfriend is learning japanese, so that's reassuring. took about 1/2 hr.


----------



## MamaRose74

Wow...I've just started checking out more of the site, since I haven't been in here for almost a year. I'm really amazed at how many other mama's in here that are into tattoo's and piercing! I have a few of both myself and love them...want to get more, but have been either pregnant or breastfeeding beginning in '06. We just had our second child on December 4th. Beautiful baby girl! So still I wait, but I'm cool with that. Just fighting the itch, lol. Now that I'm refamiliarizing myself with the site, and actually going to begin posting, I just wanted to drop in and say hello!


----------



## Maeve

Welcome!


----------



## anne1140

Question: I have gauged ears, but I cannot remember what size they are. Would anyone care to look at the pic and tell me? I was thinking possibly 6g. Excuse the bad picture.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...40/Photo74.jpg

As for me, I have been pierced several times. Three times on each ear, eyebrow, lip, tongue, nose, navel, and some weird bar across my navel that I wish I never got. I don't have any anymore except the ears. I would like to get tattooed, but I am TTC, so I'm not so sure about that. How long should one wait to TTC after getting a tattoo, or can one get tattooed while TTC?

Thanks!


----------



## xmysticprincessx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anne1140* 
Question: I have gauged ears, but I cannot remember what size they are. Would anyone care to look at the pic and tell me? I was thinking possibly 6g. Excuse the bad picture.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...40/Photo74.jpg

As for me, I have been pierced several times. Three times on each ear, eyebrow, lip, tongue, nose, navel, and some weird bar across my navel that I wish I never got. I don't have any anymore except the ears. I would like to get tattooed, but I am TTC, so I'm not so sure about that. How long should one wait to TTC after getting a tattoo, or can one get tattooed while TTC?

Thanks!

Your piercer should be able to tell you what size earrings you have. Here's a gauge chart. I haven't used it before, but it looks like it can be accurate:
http://www.tonguestud.com/gauge.html

I really like http://www.bmezine.com for tattoo and piercing info. You can dig around there to find experiences about different tattoo artists and shops too. Lots of pictures too to give you ideas.

About TTC, you might want to ask your tattoo artist that one.

No tattoos, but a handfull of piercings here.


----------



## AlpineMama

This sounds like a no-brainer but here goes. I had my nose pierced when I was 18. It took well for about four months, healed well. Then I had one too many accidents where I almost pulled it out after ripping my shirt off. It got infected and eventually ended up developing a keloid. I kept it in way too long, for about three years, when I finally took it out. The keloid site shrunk significantly but it's still there. (You can even sort of see it in my sig pic.)

I have three piercings per ear and the cartilage, with no issues. I really want to get something else pierced. My eyebrow I'm scared to do, and nowhere else really appeals to me. The belly button does, actually, but I don't know if I'm too old at 25-nearing 26 and post two kids.







I really miss having my nose pierced, though. Whenever I see someone with a cute nose piercing the green devil of jealousy comes out. Is there any way I can get it re-pierced over the keloid scar? Would it inevitably scar again? Would any piercer even go near it?

The reason I'm even considering is that when I was a kid I had my ears pierced once and they got terribly infected and scarred. I got them re-pierced as a teen and nothing bad ever happened, it healed fine...


----------



## sparkprincess

I need a new nose stud, but it has to be high-quality. The stud I got when I was pierced was surgical steel, but I've had a hard time healing and I've been breaking out in rashes all over my body and the dr. thinks I may be reacting to the piercing. I don't react to sterling silver so I was thinking of getting a sterling silver nose stud. Does anyone have a recommendation to an online store?


----------



## Maeve

Go with titanium. Sterling silver isn't really the best choice for body jewelry.

I have neometal threadless labrets in each of my nostril piercings and I loooove them. They are so much more comfortable than screws, won't get stuck like bones, and you can just switch the ends without having to replace the whole thing.

You can get them on www.bodyartforms.com (they are the only place I order from anymore).


----------



## sparkprincess

Those. Are. Awesome!!! Thanks! I just ordered one and cannot wait to get it!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maeve* 
Go with titanium. Sterling silver isn't really the best choice for body jewelry.

I have neometal threadless labrets in each of my nostril piercings and I loooove them. They are so much more comfortable than screws, won't get stuck like bones, and you can just switch the ends without having to replace the whole thing.

You can get them on www.bodyartforms.com (they are the only place I order from anymore).


----------



## Maeve

So happy I could help! What end did you pick?


----------



## sparkprincess

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maeve* 
So happy I could help! What end did you pick?

The white opal. Another customer recommended it in their comments so I decided to go for it!


----------



## Maeve

I have a white opal (1 in bezel, one in prong) along with some others and the white opal is my favorite.


----------



## tankgirl136

I see you already got something, but I also thought I would suggest something in an "L" shape like this one (note not saying this one since I know nothing about this one more sharing the shape)

http://www.amazon.com/Crystalline-MI.../dp/B000UZC864

I had one of mine made custom for me and the other I bought at a shop and I found the "L" shape when not to long is the most comfortable stud for me. Screws are a terrible pain, and bones are the most evil thing ever invented! I have not tried the labret pieces though since I really love hoops the very best!


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy

Talking about nose rings I am going to get my nose done on my birthday yeah!!!







: Finally.

Oh and by the way the ear stretching is doing well. I am at a 14 now I am taking two weeks at a time till know I think I am going three or four weeks with these due to me actually feeling something with these. I feel a little stretching with these. I like them though somone today that was doing my hair noticed them and actually is starting over on her stretching of her ears since she left hers out and let them heal up.


----------



## sparkprincess

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maeve* 
I have a white opal (1 in bezel, one in prong) along with some others and the white opal is my favorite.









Shoot. I got the threadless end today (payed $$ for express shipping) and totally forgot to order the post!!







: What size post do I need? I'm guess the 14 gauge, because the threadless end is 14g, but what length?


----------



## Maeve

Don't open it yet. Are you sure you are at a 14g for your nostril? Most nostril piercings are done at an 18g, sometimes 16g.

If you aren't at a 14g and you didn't open the baggie, you can send it back I believe.


----------



## tankgirl136

18G-20G is standard for nose,though I have seen some with as little as 22G, 16G is very rare for the nose. I know I purposely had mine done at a 16G and many piercers are shocked I went with that size. 14G is very big, that is the standard size for say a belly ring.

My suggestion is go back to your piercer and see what gauge they think you are, otherwise it might really, really hurt to put in something too big.


----------



## sparkprincess

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tankgirl136* 
18G-20G is standard for nose,though I have seen some with as little as 22G, 16G is very rare for the nose. I know I purposely had mine done at a 16G and many piercers are shocked I went with that size. 14G is very big, that is the standard size for say a belly ring.

My suggestion is go back to your piercer and see what gauge they think you are, otherwise it might really, really hurt to put in something too big.

THanks for the advice. I did check with the piercer and it's an 18G.


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy

When one gets their nose pierced is it better to get a screw or is it better to just get a regular stud for the nose. I want to get it done and want to know what to ask for when i get it so I know if they are a good piercer or not. Also how much does a piercing usually run?


----------



## Maeve

Some people will say a ring, some will say a screw. I personally think you're probably better off getting it done w/a screw since it can typically stay cleaner and is less likely to get bumped, etc.
My personal preference would be going with a 1/4 in. neometal labret. They are impalnt grade titanium, plus they are more comfortable than screws.

Whatever you do though, do NOT get a bone. I had one that I changed to after a while and it got stuck and eventually the jewelry had to be cut to get out. Not fun.


----------



## tankgirl136

I agree with Maeve as I mentioned earlier Nose Bones are EVIL!!! I also do not suggest anything straight as almost everyone I know loses them and then their piercing so easily.

Personally I am biased towards rings. But, that is because of all the piercing styles I have seen it tends to have the least redness, zero chance of coming out, less chance of getting caught and its the cleanest method, since nothing gets blocked in.

BUT... saying all that I know some just don't like look of hoops or can not wear them to work. I would say that a threaded bar like Maeve mentioned or "L" shape stud would be the best in those cases.

Remember to be very careful as almost all issues I have seen have resulted from pulled or ripped nose studs (usually on washclothes, clothing and towels), or they have fallen out or got knocked out and could not be replaced. If you give it extra care in these circumstances you will have little to no problems.

As to price it depends on the area most of what I see is $40-$60 for a nose piercing.

Its a fun piercing and a relatively easy one to get and care for, you will love it once you get it!


----------



## Maeve

Yep. I agree. I can be easy to to snag it on towels, etc depending on the end and if you aren't careful.
You might want to go with something that won't catch things to easily, like this with this post.

And don't change your jewelry until it's completely healed. Give it a few months. Changing jewelry too soon can lead to the dreaded bump.


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy

Thanks for all sugestions on the nose piercing. i think that if it is only up to $60 then i might get it sooner then my birthday!!! I really want to get it done.







:


----------



## caylamac

Oh laddiesss Im almost 22 and have 14 tattoos I actually got them all before I was 20. My uncle is a tattoo artist and does all my tattoos for free! LUCKY ME I Know!!! I have been addicted since I was 17. I am planning on going this week to ask for a new one. I havent had a tattoo in so longgggggggggg ahhh!


----------



## KyleAnn

Hiya all...









I was wondering if anyone can help me here-I came across these dna spiral like earrings and had to have them. I have 6 piercings in one ear, 7 in the other and wanted to use these in my lowest holes. Lowest holes used to have 12g, then I had them swapped out to 14g when my piercer put in two entwined earrings in four of the holes (make sense? lol).
They only had 1 pair of these in a 10g, so I bought them, but it would now take some serious stretching to wear them and I just don't want to go that route anymore.
I have been searching and searching for something similar but not having much luck...so I wondered, have any of you seen something like this?
My birthday is this Friday and this was all I wanted!!! So I'm pouting...

Anyway, these are similar to what I found:
http://www.steelnavel.com/product.as...&MID=49&MID2=1

But the ones I bought were only $25 and I really don't want to spend $80-$100+ on these.








Anyone? Thanks so much!


----------



## Maeve

I've seen those at bodyartforms.com but they're pretty pricey ($72). Good quality though from what I hear.

I'll search around and post if I find anything a bit less $$$.


----------



## jessiejaine

just wondering if there were any other moms or moms in the making that working in the body modification industry on here? - especially if you were working in a shop as a piercer and/or tattoo artist while pregnant.


----------



## Chrilynhawk

*Subs tribe*
Right now I have just one piercing which is my nose, because I've taken out everything else over the past few years (lip rings, tregus, and a couple more I won't mention). Right now I have two tattoos, one is a quarter-size black star on my left boob and I have a jolly roger skull on my right hip. Right now my friend who is an awesome tattoo artist is drawing up my next one for me. I'm getting a quarter sleeve and just trying to represent myself in it - everything from my street punk side to my religion to the fact that I'm vegan


----------



## KyleAnn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maeve* 
I've seen those at bodyartforms.com but they're pretty pricey ($72). Good quality though from what I hear.

I'll search around and post if I find anything a bit less $$$.


Thanks!








I did see them in link on the previous page, but darn, they are so $$$, as you said. Or maybe I'm just cheap?







I'm sure they are totally worth it.

I want them soooo bad, LOL...just. can't. spend. that. much.


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chrilynhawk* 
*Subs tribe*
Right now I have just one piercing which is my nose, because I've taken out everything else over the past few years (lip rings, tregus, and a couple more I won't mention). Right now I have two tattoos, one is a quarter-size black star on my left boob and I have a jolly roger skull on my right hip. Right now my friend who is an awesome tattoo artist is drawing up my next one for me. I'm getting a quarter sleeve and just trying to represent myself in it - everything from my street punk side to my religion to the fact that I'm vegan









Welcome, Your tattoos sound really cool. Cant wait to see the one your friend is doing.

I want to get the tree of life or even a women doing yoga with the tree of life behind her. But who knows my idea changes sometimes. I hope that you get the one you want.


----------



## Eyelet

Hi, I'm new here. I happened to come across this thread and glad I did. I'm sleeved and have about 50 hours of work...glad I'm not the only one.









Here's a couple pics, if interested:
http://s19.photobucket.com/albums/b1...t=wylurklf.jpg (please excuse my kitchen, it's in the middle of a renovation )
http://s19.photobucket.com/albums/b1...35ppjiee-1.jpg


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy

Love the tatts but can I ask what is the artwork of. It looks cool I just was wondering. by the way what a beatiful picture of you and your baby.


----------



## Eyelet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clothdipemomof2boy* 














Love the tatts but can I ask what is the artwork of. It looks cool I just was wondering. by the way what a beatiful picture of you and your baby.

Thank you!!







: It's based on a Miro painting, The Poetess. I had it done about 4 years ago...definitely my favorite. I'm holding my nephew, Milo, in the second pic; I'm with my son Ellis in the first.

Here's a couple more pics:
http://s19.photobucket.com/albums/b1...nt=coolpic.jpg
http://s19.photobucket.com/albums/b1...0730112040.jpg


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jaki* 
Thank you!!







: It's based on a Miro painting, The Poetess. I had it done about 4 years ago...definitely my favorite. I'm holding my nephew, Milo, in the second pic; I'm with my son Ellis in the first.

Here's a couple more pics:
http://s19.photobucket.com/albums/b1...nt=coolpic.jpg
http://s19.photobucket.com/albums/b1...0730112040.jpg

I still think it is a precious picture. I like the second pics cause I can see the tatts better. Wow it is pretty original I see alot of animals and crosses and alot of names but not many actual paintings as tattoos. I love the colors. I am a boring one I just have a frog. I want to get the tree of life with the boys names shadowed in the branches. I want it on the inner part of my arm. I think it would be nice. If I ever find a pic of what I want I will send it. again love the pics.


----------



## lilylove

Wow, love your tattoo, Jaki!!!

and welcome to MDC


----------



## Eyelet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clothdipemomof2boy* 
I still think it is a precious picture. I like the second pics cause I can see the tatts better. Wow it is pretty original I see alot of animals and crosses and alot of names but not many actual paintings as tattoos. I love the colors. I am a boring one I just have a frog. I want to get the tree of life with the boys names shadowed in the branches. I want it on the inner part of my arm. I think it would be nice. If I ever find a pic of what I want I will send it. again love the pics.

The tree of life would be awesome! I was actually thinking about a tree for myself, though I can't decide exactly what I want with it yet. If you ever get it please do send pics. Thanks again!


----------



## Eyelet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilylove* 
Wow, love your tattoo, Jaki!!!

and welcome to MDC









Thank you!!







:


----------



## sspl01

Hi,
I m kim here.I also love to have tattoo on my body,because it reflects our artistic nature.

kim


----------



## MamaTatz

I got ink while BF my daughter when she was still exclusive BF. Info I found was based on communicable diseases (shared needle stuff). I have an artist that we are faithful to and trust so much...her studio is super clean and she is ever-vigilant in every aspect of her business. She had no probs or concerns, so neither did we.

If anyone's interested in Orlando area, she's awesome, especially for portraits/realism.
missheidistattoo.com


----------



## MamaTatz

oops! just realized this forum has most recent posts LAST...my last post was a response to ink while BF post last year! lol!

glad to join you all and see everyone's pics. i've got an art neuvo flower/vines on my ankle, a traditional sparrow/banner piece on my forearm (my two babes), and half a back piece done. will try to post some pics soon.


----------



## hram

I got a monroe piercing a few months ago and when I went back to get a shorter ring they guy said he doesnt keep or sell jewelry, only what he pierces with. So I have been walking around with a very long stud in my lip for seven months and I want to get a shorter one. Where is a good place to look? We jsut moved to a new state and I dont have a shop I can trust yet. Another problem is i dont know what guage it is. Does anyone know if there is a standard that they pierce with? Thanks very much.


----------



## Eyelet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hram* 
I got a monroe piercing a few months ago and when I went back to get a shorter ring they guy said he doesnt keep or sell jewelry, only what he pierces with. So I have been walking around with a very long stud in my lip for seven months and I want to get a shorter one. Where is a good place to look? We jsut moved to a new state and I dont have a shop I can trust yet. Another problem is i dont know what guage it is. Does anyone know if there is a standard that they pierce with? Thanks very much.

Hi there - if you're ok with ordering online, www.bodyartforms.com has a ton of jewelry to pick from at great prices. They also have a gauge chart as well to maybe help to determine what gauge you're at. I think most piercers are different when it comes to preferred gauge, but most start out with either 12 or 14g. Hope this helps.


----------



## hram

ok now i dont know what lenght to get







:
they had steel and titanium, which is better? Can you tell i really dont know what im doing?


----------



## Eyelet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hram* 
ok now i dont know what lenght to get







:
they had steel and titanium, which is better? Can you tell i really dont know what im doing?

No prob, it's a lot to figure out.








As far as to either steel or titanium it's really a matter of preference. With titanium, you have a choice of colors, though the colors might fade after time/use. Steel is slightly heavier too. If you super sensitive skin, I've heard there's less of a chance for a reaction/infection with high grade steel.
I'd give your piercer a call and ask what length you should go down to now that the swelling is over. I would probably still ask just to be on the safe side, but 5/8 is pretty standard.


----------



## Indigo73

Could have sworn I migrated to the "new" thread but apparently did not. Weird. Here now 20 pages in.


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy

Welcome Indigo!!!


----------



## tankgirl136

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hram* 
I got a monroe piercing a few months ago and when I went back to get a shorter ring they guy said he doesnt keep or sell jewelry, only what he pierces with. So I have been walking around with a very long stud in my lip for seven months and I want to get a shorter one. Where is a good place to look? We jsut moved to a new state and I dont have a shop I can trust yet. Another problem is i dont know what guage it is. Does anyone know if there is a standard that they pierce with? Thanks very much.

I would say standard is 16-14G for a Marilyn. Personally I would look into going to a shop and seeing what they say, something like asking your guage and what length you need might be a good way to check out a few shops before letting them get their hands on you so to say









As for Titanium vs Stainless Surgical Steel, it tends to be preference, if you have done well with Stainless then feel free to use both otherwise switch to Titanium it has less chance of reaction the other metals. If you go with a colored titanium though make sure it is not a cheap paint coated piece, when they change the color with heat or chemicals when it fades it does not create the issues a painted piece can in a piercing.

I have not bought and body jewelry for a while, but I tend to prefer to see the piece in person but that is just me. So I don't have a lot of suggestions besides trying local shops. Good luck to you!

Can I add I want ink soooooooooooooo bad!!!! I think its because I can't and I am mid project that I am so antsy. I think I will have to get a lot of henna this pregnancy and live vicariously through DH's next piece until it will be my turn again


----------



## Valrock

Hey ladies! I just wanted to pop in and subscribe and say hello!

Hubby currently has a full left arm sleeve (beautiful work!) and random other pieces and I've only got one tattoo but now that I'm done with the kid thing and my body can get back to 'normal' I'm excited to get more. DH wants me to get something tattoed on the stretch marks on my belly LOL. We'll see.

He has his navel, labret and ears all pierced and stretched. I have 2 in each ear, one stretched to 8 working on going bigger.. and used to have my navel and nipples pierced but took them out for pregnancy. boo... Maybe someday I'll get a mommy makeover and put those back in.

Interested to hear your views on things here!


----------



## Past_VNE

Just thought I'd say, "Hi!" I don't have any tattoos...despite adoring them, I've never found what I wanted.

I had my nipple pierced for a few years, but got it snagged and it never healed right from that, so I eventually removed it. When I'm sure I'm done nursing forever, I think I'll have it done again. I really loved it. I had what I now realize is bad aftercare advice from the shop that did that piercing and had no guidance on how to handle the injury, so I do hope that next time will go better.

Friday night, I got my left nostril done. Cleaning it is a bear, but I really love it. I didn't realize about not doing any work with young nurslings, so I hope it heals appropriately. I'm doing a wash with a triclosan soap right now, but want to find that Provon or Satin. Any advice on where they're sold? Everywhere is a LONG drive for me, so I'd like to figure out where to get it ahead of time. I'm also doing a salt water soak. On the outside with a cotton ball taped on for about 15 minutes while I read bedtime stories, and on the inside with a qtip to clean then flushed with a non-needle syringe about 6 rinses or so. Does that sound about right to you mamas?


----------



## Maeve

Really, the sea salt soak should be enough. You don't really need to be cleaning it with soap (esp. not any type of antibacterial soap) and esp. with nose piercings, you're better off touching it, moving it, etc as little as possible. The qtip is fine to gently remove any crusties.
Also, wait as long as possible before switching jewelry (I know you didn't ask, but I thought I'd mention it) to avoid the dreaded bump.

And congrats on your new piercing! I have both nostrils pierced and love them.









Also, if you're looking for anything piercing related, check out www.bodyartforms.com They're just about the only place I order my jewelry, etc from.


----------



## Past_VNE

I spent quite a while last night looking at that site, Maeve. From there, I found that Anatometal does custom work. I'm going to see if they can make an airplane stud for me for later. (And, yes, I can be very patient about changing it. The intro stud is pretty enough, though it's silver which doesn't complement my skin very well. Well, it's surgical stainless, I mean..."silver" colored.)

The piercer is the one that said to use the antibacterial soap. Is it okay to skip that? I definitely don't want to mess with it too much, but don't want to do too little, either. I just don't know what is too little...or too much. For example, I get gooey, not dry boogers wrapped around the screw. It takes about 6 cotton swabs to get that off, plus about 3 more to wipe the stud up near the tissue. Is that way too much? I change them after one to two swipes, depending on what is on them. Cleaning the outside of the piercing is totally easy and self-explanatory. It's how to handle the inside that has me perplexed. I don't touch the site at all, except during cleaning, but find I touch and ever so slightly move the screw end occasionally throughout the day, because it spins down and practically hangs out of my tiny nose. It's obviously on the big size for my small features. (See the "Mama" part of my sig pics for a photo). It tickles a little...and if I rub the bottom edge of my nostril, I end up touching the screw lightly. Will this kind of action cause any problems with various "bumps?"

Do you think my previous description of how I'm getting the salt water applied sounds about right? I'm concerned that it's not sufficient, but don't really know what would work better. (very open to suggestions here.) LOL

Any photos of your piercings, Maeve? Maybe I just missed them elsewhere in the thread. I'd love to see!


----------



## mshollyk

Hi all!! Lots o'tat talk, not as much piercing, LOL. I currently have my navel and tragus pierced and am considering a hood piercing. Can any of you that have had it share your experience with the procedure, the healing, jewelry sizes and or other comments? Thank you!!


----------



## Eyelet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mshollyk* 
Hi all!! Lots o'tat talk, not as much piercing, LOL. I currently have my navel and tragus pierced and am considering a hood piercing. Can any of you that have had it share your experience with the procedure, the healing, jewelry sizes and or other comments? Thank you!!

Hi there - I have my hood pierced and it's honestly not as painful as it seems. It hurt for like 3 seconds when pierced and it healed super quickly...maybe 2 weeks tops and it was back to normal. My piercer did advise me not to have sex, touch it/bump it, and to clean it daily during the healing process. I was pierced at 12g. As for the effects, well, it's been great!


----------



## mshollyk

Yeah, I've read that it's not bad and I've checked the area to see if I can handle pain there and it doesn't seem very, uh, sensitive...I figure I've had two kids and a ripped off toenail (worst.pain.EVER), so I *think* I can handle it, LOL. I guess what I'm worried about is if the jewelry is obtrusive with clothes or other ways (no chance of intimacy in the near future). And I'm slightly weirded out about having two complete strangers seeing me that way, was that awkward? I will be going alone, btw.


----------



## Eyelet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mshollyk* 
Yeah, I've read that it's not bad and I've checked the area to see if I can handle pain there and it doesn't seem very, uh, sensitive...I figure I've had two kids and a ripped off toenail (worst.pain.EVER), so I *think* I can handle it, LOL. I guess what I'm worried about is if the jewelry is obtrusive with clothes or other ways (no chance of intimacy in the near future). And I'm slightly weirded out about having two complete strangers seeing me that way, was that awkward? I will be going alone, btw.

Ouch to the ripped out toenail! Yeah, I did feel a bit awkward about exposing myself, but it helped that my piercer was very professional about it all and went out of their way to make me comfy about it. I got the overall feeling of 'been there, done that' from them which helped. The jewelry is totally unobtrusive - I have a CBR that rests snugly and doesn't get 'caught' on anything. It doesn't get in the way of anything. HTH!


----------



## 425lisamarie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mshollyk* 
Hi all!! Lots o'tat talk, not as much piercing, LOL. I currently have my navel and tragus pierced and am considering a hood piercing. Can any of you that have had it share your experience with the procedure, the healing, jewelry sizes and or other comments? Thank you!!

I had one for about a year, but I sadly ended up taking it out. I wanted to love it, it sure looked great! But in the end it was in the way sometimes, and just didn't "do" what it was supposed to I guess. That skin is so very thing it's really just such a skinny piece of tissue holding that post in so you can't have a skinny one. I about freaked when she showed me the size she uses but assured me it was best. I definately believe she was right and any thinner would tear. As far as pain, it's most of the anticipation leading up to, and the shortest most intense feeling I've ever had.


----------



## mshollyk

Thanks for sharing!!!

About the cbr, I would have thought that'd be pretty obtrusive, so that's interesting. And I have seen pics of pretty small jewlery on, as it were, so I'll check that out.


----------



## Eyelet

I personally just prefer the cbr because there's no 'edges' to get caught (like in a barbell). If you decide to get it done, you can play around with different jewelry to see what works for you. GL!


----------



## mommyto3girls

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mshollyk* 
Hi all!! Lots o'tat talk, not as much piercing, LOL. I currently have my navel and tragus pierced and am considering a hood piercing. Can any of you that have had it share your experience with the procedure, the healing, jewelry sizes and or other comments? Thank you!!


Funny, I was just reading the last few pages thinking lots of piercing talk, not so much tat









DH has ten Tat's and Nipples pierced, I have two tat's and navel, ears, nose pierced.

We wanted to go somewhere for Spring break (I'm a teacher and our ex's have the kids from Sat-Wed of Easter Week, so we have the free time) but could not find anything in our budget that jumped at us, so we are getting new tat's instead







Currently I have a Runes on my left lower abdomen (symbolic of dh) I am getting a lotus done around it, w/ the runes in the center of the lotus, and sort of a water cascade going from my mid life side to about the center of my public bone. I have a pic on my home computer of pretty much what I want.

Currently dh has an eagle on his left chest (his first tat) and Heartsong (his nickname for me) curving up under his left pect muscle (it follows the curve of my hand right where I hear his heart beat







) He is going to get Julianne (my real name) done in the same way on the right, and then something else on his right pect. but we are not sure what.

I am so excited, I have been wanting new ones for about 6 months now


----------



## Indigo73

Had to postpone my tattoo appointment







which was on Saturday.

Having car issues again and can't put the cash down on ink if I have to scrape together a down payment. I am just putting it off for a month though. Have a rough draft just need to pick colors. We are already talking about my next one too.


----------



## stealthmode

Hi! I want to join in.

I've got 3 tats so far...a peacock feather on my lower stomach (color), 10 black 5-point stars on my back in the shape of the Libra constellation (I'm a Libra of course), and my very first, which is a tiny music note on my ankle.

I've had bellybutton, nose, and nipples pierced, but they're sadly all out now. I miss the nose the most; I'll probably get it redone soon. I just took my nip piercings out in anticipation of breastfeeding in the next year. I wanted to be sure they were healed up. I don't miss those too much because it seemed like I could never quite keep them clean and un-crusty. (Ew, I know.)

I've wanted to get an industrial in each ear for the longest time--do any of you have one? How long did it take to heal?

I've healed all my other piercings really fast, but the upper cartilage of my ear scares me for some reason. I'm also a little nervous about doing them at the same time, but I really want symmetry.


----------



## Past_VNE

I don't have one, but since the usual advice is not to sleep on a healing piercing, I would probably stagger them...or at least ask the piercer's advice.

Sounds pretty cool, I love the look of them!


----------



## tankgirl136

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stealthmode* 
I've wanted to get an industrial in each ear for the longest time--do any of you have one? How long did it take to heal?


I have had mine done for years now and love it. BUT as much as I would like to lie to you it hurt and took forever to heal. Upper ear is a pita to heal, it just is. I had mine done with a bar but on advice from the piercer I switched to two hoops and it seemed to help so much.

Personally even as a fellow Libra I think one side at a time is a better bet since there are lots of things like talking on the phone and sleeping that could be very tough if you can't use either ear.


----------



## anne1140

I'm planning on getting a tattoo soon (if I am not pregnant), and I would like opinions. This is my idea:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...0/Photo103.jpg

My mom has ovarian cancer, so it's the ovarian cancer ribbon around her favorite flower, an orchid. I would like to get it on my back near my shoulder.

What do you think of it? Any tips? I've never gotten a tattoo before. I was thinking of bringing in these pictures, as well, so he/she can draw something up that will look better than mine:

1.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...ink_orchid.jpg

2.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...hids_23748.jpg

3.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...76b20fc109.jpg

4.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...7ae127c6fe.jpg

5.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...mepb264581.jpg

I definitely want pink flowers, but I haven't decided on what shade of pink. Any opinions on which photograph is best?

Thanks!


----------



## stealthmode

^^^^Gorgeous pictures! Orchids are so amazing. That last picture of the tattoo is fabulous. I like the first picture for the layout and lighting, but the 4th picture is nice for detail. I would bring both of those to your artist and have them sketch something up for you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tankgirl136* 
I have had mine done for years now and love it. BUT as much as I would like to lie to you it hurt and took forever to heal. Upper ear is a pita to heal, it just is. I had mine done with a bar but on advice from the piercer I switched to two hoops and it seemed to help so much.

Personally even as a fellow Libra I think one side at a time is a better bet since there are lots of things like talking on the phone and sleeping that could be very tough if you can't use either ear.

Holy crap, it never occurred to me that maybe the symmetry in my piercings was important to me because I'm a Libra! Wow...that explains a lot.

I'm thinking I might go this weekend and get one industrial done along with my nose. Maybe they'll offer a bulk discount?









I think there was mention earlier in the thread of re-piercing, but has anyone re-pierced their nostril? My original one was kind of off to the side and I really liked the unusual placement, but I'm wondering if it will be possible to re-pierce in that spot. I still have a tiny hole on the outside and no noticeable external scar tissue or internal bumps...


----------



## Monarchgrrl

I got a new tattoo on March 10. It's my 13th. Here's the story. My brother was killed in Iraq on March 10, 2008. We always shared a love (and 'addiction') of tattoos and he would always try to compete with me for who has the most.

One of his was a shamrock on his forearm, so I decided to get a shamrock on my heart on the one year anniversary of his death. I also added the Gold Star Pin in the middle of it. That is something that you receive from the military if you've lost an immediate family member in the military. You're supposed to wear it over your heart, so now it will always be "on" me.









I'll post a picture in a little while. I have to get the Gold Star Pin touched up. I don't like the color work on it, so I have to go back to have him fix that. Once it's looking the way I want, I'll post a pic.


----------



## earth_mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freeflykami* 
Here is a question, with summer coming up again... what do you say when kids ask you about your tattoos?

My oldest, she's going on 16, thinks I'm strange some days and cool other days. I have my husband's name in Japanese - he wrote it himself, so we know it's correct lol - going down my spine, and one on my bum, also in Japanese. I also have three holes in my ears, a nose ring and belly button ring. My two youngest - under 3 - are too young to express much (though the two year old did point at my belly button this morning and ask what it was, she wasn't impressed with the answer lol). I just have to keep the 10 month old from pulling on the piercings.


----------



## earth_mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Monarchgrrl* 
I got a new tattoo on March 10. It's my 13th. Here's the story. My brother was killed in Iraq on March 10, 2008. We always shared a love (and 'addiction') of tattoos and he would always try to compete with me for who has the most.

One of his was a shamrock on his forearm, so I decided to get a shamrock on my heart on the one year anniversary of his death. I also added the Gold Star Pin in the middle of it. That is something that you receive from the military if you've lost an immediate family member in the military. You're supposed to wear it over your heart, so now it will always be "on" me.









I'll post a picture in a little while. I have to get the Gold Star Pin touched up. I don't like the color work on it, so I have to go back to have him fix that. Once it's looking the way I want, I'll post a pic.

I am so sorry for your loss. A tattoo is a wonderful way to remember our loved ones.


----------



## stealthmode

Well, I got it done! I decided against industrials. I went after work this afternoon and got my nose re-pierced (in a better spot this time), and a rook piercing, both on my left side. I chose to get them on the same side for easier sleeping/healing.

My nostril bled like crazy this time. I'm hoping that doesn't mean he hit something vital. It's stopped for now, but I'm keeping an eye on it.

I almost passed out--should have eaten something beforehand! I feel like a wuss. I think it was the blood, though. Just trying to prepare myself for birth, hahaha.


----------



## tattooed mama

Hi, I'd like to join your tribe. I have a full japanese sleve and and 2 swallows and a nautical star on my chest plus some others. I just got a madussa piercing yesterday also. My husband is a tattoo artist so he is covered also. I was looking to start an alternative play group in RI if there is anyone here from that area.


----------



## changingseasons

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anne1140* 
I'm planning on getting a tattoo soon (if I am not pregnant), and I would like opinions. This is my idea:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...0/Photo103.jpg

My mom has ovarian cancer, so it's the ovarian cancer ribbon around her favorite flower, an orchid. I would like to get it on my back near my shoulder.

What do you think of it? Any tips? I've never gotten a tattoo before. I was thinking of bringing in these pictures, as well, so he/she can draw something up that will look better than mine:

That's very cool. I'm sure you could just take your drawing in and tell them what you wanted, and any decent artist should be able to draw it up for you. Good luck! Make sure to post a pic when you get it!


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy

Just wanted to tell everyone a update on the guaging process on my ears. I am excited. I am at a 12 I know not much but I am really excited. I found a store near me that actually sells really cute plugs and spirals.








:







:







:


----------



## Maeve

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clothdipemomof2boy* 
Just wanted to tell everyone a update on the guaging process on my ears. I am excited. I am at a 12 I know not much but I am really excited. I found a store near me that actually sells really cute plugs and spirals.







:







:







:


One of the best things I ever got was a cheap caliper on ebay. Plugs and spirals can be off quite a bit, even from well known makers, which can damage your ear.

If you like, I can link you to the one I got.


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maeve* 
One of the best things I ever got was a cheap caliper on ebay. Plugs and spirals can be off quite a bit, even from well known makers, which can damage your ear.

If you like, I can link you to the one I got.










That would be great if you would like to.


----------



## Maeve

A micrometer like this works great. It's esp. good for the smaller sizes.


----------



## 425lisamarie

I really want to get 2 more tattoos to somehow remember both of my kids. I have no clue where to start though, I don't want just names, I'm clueless and without an idea! Any ideas?


----------



## SeekingSleep

Okay, I haven't been around for a while but I've been stretching my lobes still. Currently at a 4g. Just a quick question or two...

Did anyone have probs stretching while Pg?? One of my best friends said she couldn't stretch at all until late in the 3rd trimester, it was almost like her body wouldn't allow it. Well I was trying to stretch, it's not working, and I think I tore (small tear) my lobe. (Totally thru stupid mistakes...read...I fell asleep w/taper in). Which leads to question two...

Sea Salt Soak, where do i get sea salt? like at the grocery store? And how much salt to water ratio? All i've got is table salt and epsom salt but she told me that was the best thing to do while it heals. (And I've already downsized to let it heal up, I figure I wont stretch til after the babe is born).

TIA!


----------



## Maeve

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SeekingSleep* 
Okay, I haven't been around for a while but I've been stretching my lobes still. Currently at a 4g. Just a quick question or two...

Did anyone have probs stretching while Pg?? One of my best friends said she couldn't stretch at all until late in the 3rd trimester, it was almost like her body wouldn't allow it. Well I was trying to stretch, it's not working, and I think I tore (small tear) my lobe. (Totally thru stupid mistakes...read...I fell asleep w/taper in). Which leads to question two...

Sea Salt Soak, where do i get sea salt? like at the grocery store? And how much salt to water ratio? All i've got is table salt and epsom salt but she told me that was the best thing to do while it heals. (And I've already downsized to let it heal up, I figure I wont stretch til after the babe is born).

TIA!


You use 1/8-1/4 tsp per cup of water. It should only be as salty as your tears.


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *425lisamarie* 
I really want to get 2 more tattoos to somehow remember both of my kids. I have no clue where to start though, I don't want just names, I'm clueless and without an idea! Any ideas?

I am thinking of getting the tree of life as a tribal then putting their names on it somehow. I think it would be great especially if we do decide to adopt later to add their names to it. I want to put it on my back or if i get it smaller then what I am looking at putting it on my other leg


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maeve* 
A micrometer like this works great. It's esp. good for the smaller sizes.










Thanks I will think about getting one of those. They look neat actually.


----------



## mommyto3girls

I am getting something similar to this http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2161/...e02c80.jpg?v=0 in the next week!

I currently have a Runic Symbol for my husband just inside my left hip bone, this is sort of goign to be the center of the lotus. I am thinking that instead of the leaves, i want flowing water so that someday I can run the water around to my back and add onto it from there. Any ideas? I met with our tatoo artist today and he is drawing some things up.


----------



## okasanokami

My nose piercing had a keloid growth that would not go away. I had my piercer pierce through it again and took the keloid tissue off, now it is healing perfectly. If you can't get rid of it, go back to the piercer. As for tattooing being sdafe while bf, try asking a pedi. who is supportive of nursing and see what he thinks, I'm curious myself!


----------



## mommyto3girls

Quote:


Originally Posted by *okasanokami* 
As for tattooing being sdafe while bf, try asking a pedi. who is supportive of nursing and see what he thinks, I'm curious myself!


My husband is a Chiropractic Physician (in a state that actually appreciates the fact that Chiropractors have as much or more clinical training than DO's and MD's- his scope of practice is the same as a general practictioner excluding the treatment of infectious disease) He is a big supporter of breastfeeding and other natural/heathful ways of raising children. He said the reason that may people say not to is because of the risk of contracting a disease that could pass to the baby, so as long as you are going to a licensed shop that is clean and inspected there is really no risk. There is nothing in the ink that can pass into the milk or your body or whatever.


----------



## Maeve

Everything I've read says the same thing. As long as you are going someplace safe and responsible (which I would hope anyways), it should be fine. The only concern I've heard of is that it might take a little longer to heal, so make sure you are eating well, etc.


----------



## leosmommy

.


----------



## 425lisamarie

I'm trying to post a picture of my tatoo on my back to see if anyone has an idea of how I could add on to it. I really want to get more done but since I don't have any idea that I really love to do on a separate body part i'm just maybe going to expand on this one. I can't figure out why it won't let me link this picture

I'm going to get my nose pierced again in the next few weeks. I've been putting out so much money lately and have some dental work to do so I"m trying to be responsible







The first time I had my nose pierced it just kept bugging me because I felt like it was *just* off a bit so I took it out. Fortunately you can't even really see the old mark.


----------



## marimara

Hello, subbing here! I have 3 tattoos. The oldest one is about 13 years old. I'm ready for another one. I am working on designs for a lotus flower. Probably for my right shoulder on the side. I have a tribal arm piece on the left arm, fish on ankle, and shark on lower back. I'm thinking I needing something on the right to balance me out. I really like the purple lotus. So glad, I found this thread. I was feeling kinda left out amongst all my SAHMies, none of which have any body art.


----------



## mommyto3girls

Got a new tat today!

I will be goign back in a couple weeks to finish it up, I am having the water extended down so it looks like the lotus is floating on the water. I am in the middle of having dh do permanent hair removal on me (he is a Chiropractic Physician, and we use an IPL machine for this) I need one more treatment to finish the hairremoval and the IPL will ruin/remove the tatoo if you go over top of it.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pi...&id=1074582033


----------



## stealthmode

Quote:


Originally Posted by *425lisamarie* 
I'm going to get my nose pierced again in the next few weeks...The first time I had my nose pierced it just kept bugging me because I felt like it was *just* off a bit so I took it out. Fortunately you can't even really see the old mark.

You sound like my twin. The first time mine was pierced, it was more on the side of the nostril than in the "crease" and it bugged me. I let it close and there isn't much of a mark. I just got it redone in the "right" spot and I love it--for some reason it's way less painful where it is now (still healing), although it bled like crazy this time.


----------



## mommyto3girls

Quote:


Originally Posted by *425lisamarie* 
I'm trying to post a picture of my tatoo on my back to see if anyone has an idea of how I could add on to it. I really want to get more done but since I don't have any idea that I really love to do on a separate body part i'm just maybe going to expand on this one. I can't figure out why it won't let me link this picture

.

Would love to see it, I have a tat on my left shoulder blade and now my new one (see above post) I have an idea formulating as to how to blend them all into a full back tat as time goes on. (pull the water all of the way around to my middle/lower back, tree of life on top of it, my left shoulder already has stars in with the dragonfly and butterflies, thinking goddess holding the phases of the moon on my left, then adding in a fire aspect also)


----------



## mommyto3girls

Feeling lonely, no one commented on my new tat!


----------



## stealthmode

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommyto3girls* 
Feeling lonely, no one commented on my new tat!

Just saw it! Looks great--I definitely like your idea of extending the water. Pretty colors!

Sooo I think I may have a small keloid on the inside of my nostril near my new piercing. It doesn't hurt at all and there is no leakage, it's just a little hard bump. Do I *need* to have it removed, or is it more just an aesthetic issue? If it's aesthetic, I'm not going to bother with it, because it's on the inside of my nose and you can't even see it.


----------



## Sarahstw

ok so none of tattoos are particularly old but they are all very much healed (2+ years old). Since I got to be somewhere in the second trimester of this pregnancy my tattoos on my legs have gotten really itchy, I seem to have some kind of rash, but just in the inky parts of my legs. I scratch them so often that I've lost much of my hair (I don't shave). They bleed from being scratched too. The other day I developed a similar irritation on another tattoo on my arm. It was raised and hot and crazy itchy, but *only* where the ink is.
Anyone heard of this before? Help? Is my body suddenly rejecting ink? - it's a little late now!


----------



## tankgirl136

I occassionally had my tattoo become itchy on my wrist after about a year of having it. I have no idea why, but it came on suddenly. I used a blend of cocoa butter and shea butter cream on it when it did get itchy and otherwise tried to leave it alone. After a while it settled and I have not had issues with it again.

The weird thing is that it is one of the two tattoos I got that I had reactions early on with, which I discovered was me allergic to one of the after care products I was using. Those two are the only ones I ever had future issues with, none of the others (and I have a lot) ever gave me any issues. But approx 6 years later they both look fantastic and again no issues.

Try to use a soothing natural cream and try and not scratch them. Scratching will make things much worse!! Even if you have to "smack" the itch away that is so much better then scratching. Good luck!


----------



## EvansMomma

Hey all, just thought I'd sub in to this tribe.
I've got two tattoos (well three if you count the one that is being covered by one of my current tattoos lol).

On my right arm (with my kids names/bdays):
http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c9...t=IMG_2555.jpg

And I just got on my left arm:
It's a coverup of an old old tattoo I got on a whim, poorly done and I didn't take care of it very well after so it just got to be really faded and ugly. Here's the before:
http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c9...t=IMG_0208.jpg

And here's the after - one sitting, about 3 hrs, the artist was beyond amazing, I LOVE this tattoo (which is good i guess seeing as it takes up almost my whole left upper arm haha):

http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c9...t=IMG_0218.jpg

I don't have any piercings, but I have a list a mile long of tattoos I want to get now that we're all finished having kids (barring any surprises I guess). I want some sort of chest piece done, but my next one is going to be a quote written around my wrist so it wraps around my wrist a few times. My last two tats have been relatively long sittings, so my next one I just want something fun and quick. Plus, my tattoo girl is about 7 hrs away from me, so when I get ink done by her, it has to be all in one sitting lol


----------



## changingseasons

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EvansMomma* 
And here's the after - one sitting, about 3 hrs, the artist was beyond amazing, I LOVE this tattoo (which is good i guess seeing as it takes up almost my whole left upper arm haha):

http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c9...t=IMG_0218.jpg

Wow. That is gorgeous. And really only 3 hours? She is amazing!


----------



## EvansMomma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
Wow. That is gorgeous. And really only 3 hours? She is amazing!

Yeah I was sure it'd be a a 5 hr sitting at minimum. But she blew through it super fast. Neither of us really needed breaks, and so she just got it done. And still managed to get in some beautiful details and the colouring is just spot on. She's ridiculously talented.


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy

The tatts where amazing Evansmommy! she did an awesome job.


----------



## 425lisamarie

ok i wonder if this link will work, i'm computer challanged lol. So here's my upper back tattoo, i don't know what to do with it but I want to add something. I was thinking smaller bud roses and vines somewhere on my shoulder or something to extend it.

http://www.shutterfly.com/lightbox/v...9889752d9a603c


----------



## stealthmode

Quote:


Originally Posted by *425lisamarie* 
ok i wonder if this link will work, i'm computer challanged lol. So here's my upper back tattoo, i don't know what to do with it but I want to add something. I was thinking smaller bud roses and vines somewhere on my shoulder or something to extend it.

http://www.shutterfly.com/lightbox/v...9889752d9a603c

Hmmm, I couldn't get it to work. It just went to a sign-in page.

I just ordered a set of concave tapers to start stretching! I'm so excited! I've been thinking of doing it for awhile now and when I saw this site I just couldn't hold out any longer:

http://www.onetribe.nu

They have gorgeous stuff. Now I just have to wait...

Question for stretched people--what did you do initially when you went from an 18 to a 16? I'm having a hard time finding good-quality jewelry for 16 gauge.


----------



## 425lisamarie

ok i'm gonna try again! See my above post...

http://www.shutterfly.com/lightbox/v...76141d224b0f78


----------



## Maeve

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stealthmode* 
Hmmm, I couldn't get it to work. It just went to a sign-in page.

I just ordered a set of concave tapers to start stretching! I'm so excited! I've been thinking of doing it for awhile now and when I saw this site I just couldn't hold out any longer:

http://www.onetribe.nu

They have gorgeous stuff. Now I just have to wait...

Question for stretched people--what did you do initially when you went from an 18 to a 16? I'm having a hard time finding good-quality jewelry for 16 gauge.


Here are some good ones.
These also look nice as earrings: http://www.bodyartforms.com/productd...ProductID=2569

You can also just pick out some nice, short barbells, captives, or circular barbells. They ahve some pretty colored titanium ones.







I have some 16g titanium barbells I used briefly as earrings that worked great when I was at that size.


----------



## tankgirl136

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stealthmode* 
Hmmm, I couldn't get it to work. It just went to a sign-in page.

I just ordered a set of concave tapers to start stretching! I'm so excited! I've been thinking of doing it for awhile now and when I saw this site I just couldn't hold out any longer:

http://www.onetribe.nu

They have gorgeous stuff. Now I just have to wait...

Question for stretched people--what did you do initially when you went from an 18 to a 16? I'm having a hard time finding good-quality jewelry for 16 gauge.

I have to say from wearing heavy earrings in the past I found I was able to put a 14G in right from a 20G I just put them in after a shower and had no issues. But that is me.

I have to say 16G is really tough, I know I have my nose pierced at that size, you will mostly only find some simple hoops. I get most of mine from hot topic since they are cheap and I have had very good luck with their brand in the past. But there isnt a lot to chose from in that size


----------



## stealthmode

Thanks ladies, I went ahead and ordered some short steel barbells in a 16. I always thought "normal" earrings were a 20 gauge, but I can easily fit my 18 gauge nose screws in my ear holes right now, so idk...maybe I'll be able to go to 14 sooner than I thought.

I'm trying to be extra careful and do it the right way! It's so hard with all the beautiful plugs out there, though...

Did/do you do the oil massages on your lobes? If so what type of oil do you use?

Eeeeeek I'm so excited to get my tapers!

Edit: Maeve, I did see those opal studs from BAF--gorgeous. I just decided to go with a cheaper option since I'm not going to be at this size for very long. I might grab some of those later on, though!


----------



## Maeve

Believe me, I understand.









And for massage, I use jojoba oil.


----------



## stealthmode

So I've been having a heck of a time with my rook piercing (it's about 6 weeks old), and after calling up an old friend who is now a professional piercer, I did the unthinkable...I used neosporin on it!!!!

It worked like a charm! I feel like I should go to confession now...







:

(For the record, I'm not recommending it, but nothing else was working and I was terrified of losing it.)


----------



## SheThrowsDown

sub


----------



## LabileLotus

Subbing this








I have two tattoos and one piercing (used to have a "whole face full of fishhooks" but have since taken most out)


----------



## sugareemoma

CanidFL said:


> ok here is the shot about 1 hour after the tatt
> 
> http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o...rah/tatto1.jpgIsn't that they symbol for Ree? That's the tattoo I have always wanted since it's my nickname... now that I have I child I know whose face to use


----------



## Indigo73

I did it... finally got my first ink this past weekend. No picutures yet, camera batteries died when I took it to the local wi-fi coffee shop. And we haven't had DSL since we moved. Two weeks and no Net at home is bleh. They are coming out on Saturday, so fingers crossed, I'll be up and running soon.

It's a compass rose on my forearm.


----------



## Climbergirl

I have a question on tongue piercings. On my bottom two teeth, the dentist mentioned that my tongue ring is wearing down my teeth. I tried to be conscious of it and I don't know if this is old wearing or new. I have a flat ball (called an m&m because of its shape - not size!) and I have to be pushing my tongue ring down and then my tongue forwards to get there.

Could this be happening at night?

What should I do? I don't want to lose this piercing (I have at it for 10 years now









And I want another tattoo, but can not decide on what I want! But that is a whole other topic!


----------



## Maeve

Is it the right length (not too long?).
I would pay more attention to make sure you aren't doing it without realizing it. When I had my tongue pierced I was constantly messing with it without meaning to.


----------



## Climbergirl

No, it's not too long. It is pretty short actually. I am thinking this is an older "injury" from when I had a ball. I like the little short flat ball because I really have to be conscious to get it down that far. There does not appear to be any gum recession in the same area, so I don't know.

My dentist said I could have a guard for night time and it will cost my $120. I may just get that to be sure.....

There are no decent studios in my area, which sucks. I need to get to Atlanta again!


----------



## Maeve

Yep, it's probably from the ball. That's what I fiddled with all the time.


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Oooh! I just got my very first tattoo on May 7th! I love it







I also have my nose, left ear cartilage, and earlobes pierced. I am done on the piercings, but I am definitely getting more ink!


----------



## Rikki Jean

Hi everyone. I haven't posted to this tribe in a loooong time (not since the previous thread, actually), so i'll reintroduce myself. I have three tattoos, and have plans for many more. My only current piercings are two holes in my lobes. I had my navel pierced about six years ago, but the piercer was rather incompetent (long story short: my tattoo artist was supposed to pierce me, but decided that the shop's piercer should do it instead; _after_ the piercing, I learned that he was only the relatively new apprentice. Ugh!), and since he dropped the barbell while putting it in, I went home with a peicing to take care of, but nothing to show for it.









I'm planning to get my nose pierced this weekend. As a teenager, I swore up and down that I was doing it the day that I turned 18. Well, here I am at 24, and it hasn't happened yet!









So, please give this piercing newbie (for all intents and purposes, I consider myself a newbie; I was naive about the process when I had my navel pierced, which is why things went sour) some insight and advice. As a natural mama, is there anything specific that I want to look for in jewelry? My earlobes have been fairly sensitive over the years (mainly my second holes, not my first, which is weird to me). I have serious enviornmental allergies, and spend a lot of time blowing my nose...am I going to regret a nose piercing?

As far as the piercer goes, I'm planning to get pierced by someone we know who has been piercing for a long time and has a great reputation. We knew him when I got my navel done too, so who knows why I didn't think of going to him then!


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy

good luck with the nose ring. I was going to get one last week but money bieng on object even for my birthday I couldnt get it done. Hopefully I will get it done this summer. Of course me bieng a baby even after my tattoo and piercing my own belly button when i was 18 I am still scared so I will need to have someone there. yep I am a baby


----------



## 425lisamarie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clothdipemomof2boy* 
good luck with the nose ring. I was going to get one last week but money bieng on object even for my birthday I couldnt get it done. Hopefully I will get it done this summer. Of course me bieng a baby even after my tattoo and piercing my own belly button when i was 18 I am still scared so I will need to have someone there. yep I am a baby









I don't remember feeling much of anything when I got my nose pierced. I took it out so it would heal because it just wasn't in quite the right spot and it bugged me. I'm planning to do it soon but haven't had a day to be able to drive downtown yet


----------



## Past_VNE

Hope you have better luck with your nose than I've had with mine.

It doesn't want to give up the repeated lump comes, lump goes.

Once, the lump pussed. Is pussed a word?

Then, a few times, it bled.

Mostly, though, it's just a bump that feels full of fluid and is shiny.







Sea salt chamomile soaks help and I keep them up for a while after it goes away, but then it comes back. It's been 6 weeks and it's frustrating.

My nipple never healed well, but I had always blamed that on bad aftercare advice and a too small diameter ring in a straight hole. (Took it out after about two years, 'cause it got snagged and HURT!!) Now, I'm wondering if I need implant grade stainless or plastic or something....maybe I'm reacting to the metal? Hmpph....just don't know.


----------



## ValleyOfLotus

I saw a couple of pictures, but haven't went back over all of the posts here. Those of you who have tattoos of lotus...could you post your pictures? I'm wanting to get one soon, but I can't figure out exactly where I want to go with it and seeing others maybe will give me inspiration! Thank you!!


----------



## shelley4

hi everyone, i have my first tattoo coming up shortly, i hope! i have a consult with the artist on june 13.

i am so excited, but so very nervous too! any tips for a first timer? what to expect for pain and healing?

i want to get an owl, sort of like this one, on my left inner forearm, approx. 4"x3", colour. i want it to be cute, but not too cartoony. it will be for my youngest dd, athena... i just love the big blue eyes.


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shelley4* 
hi everyone, i have my first tattoo coming up shortly, i hope! i have a consult with the artist on june 13.

i am so excited, but so very nervous too! any tips for a first timer? what to expect for pain and healing?

i want to get an owl, sort of like this one, on my left inner forearm, approx. 4"x3", colour. i want it to be cute, but not too cartoony. it will be for my youngest dd, athena... i just love the big blue eyes.


I got my first tattoo recently. I thought that it was going to *really, really, really* hurt. I brought my iPod with me. So if you can bring some music with you, I'd recommend that as it had calmed me a lot (Though, the artist usually has music playing). I had people telling me how badly it was going to hurt. I did not want to listen to them, as I didn't want to freak myself out. I am so surprised at how little it hurt. I might just have a high tolerance for pain, but it did not hurt as much as I had expected it to.

Healing wise, the artist should give you some stuff for scrapes and cuts. My artist gave me some A&D Ointment ( that is what it says on the little tube), but always ask about aftercare, The ointment is very greasy, so I always washed my hand after I put it on my tattoo. I used the ointment for almost two weeks. I've also heard of an aftercare product called Tattoo Wax, but I'm unsure if it varies from the ointment I had.

Cannot wait to see how your tattoo turns out. Good luck!!!


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shelley4* 
hi everyone, i have my first tattoo coming up shortly, i hope! i have a consult with the artist on june 13.

i am so excited, but so very nervous too! any tips for a first timer? what to expect for pain and healing?

i want to get an owl, sort of like this one, on my left inner forearm, approx. 4"x3", colour. i want it to be cute, but not too cartoony. it will be for my youngest dd, athena... i just love the big blue eyes.


I got my tattoo on my calf so really it didnt hurt at all except when i flexed because I was so nervous. they gave me some ointment to put on it and that was all i used. I think your tattoo idea is great I would love to see it after you get it done.


----------



## benj

hi, i'm not sure of how this whole tribe thing works!

but i have ink on both sides, two full sleeves, hands, and neck tattoos...







sort of an addiction.

don't have piercings anymore though. not a mom though---a dad.







but my girlfriend has two tattos on her side.


----------



## MsVyky

I'm pretty sure I belong here.

I'm a body piercer by profession (Well, for now, I plan on being a SAHM)


----------



## Rikki Jean

I didn't end up getting my nose done last weekend. Money is tight, so I'm putting it off, but I really hope that I can get it done soon, before I get pg again!









I'm still hoping for some input on jewelry.


----------



## stealthmode

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rikki Jean* 
I didn't end up getting my nose done last weekend. Money is tight, so I'm putting it off, but I really hope that I can get it done soon, before I get pg again!









I'm still hoping for some input on jewelry.









Hmm, well for jewelry, I've got stainless steel in my nose right now. I just ordered a titanium barbell for my rook from Body Art Forms, because I've heard some people will do better with titanium, so I'll let you know how that goes. BAF has a bunch of titanium nose jewelry as well. Just stay away from acrylics or plastics unless it's that PTFE stuff.

Edit: Forgot to add, you should check out glass jewelry as well! I love wearing it in my ears. It's so comfortable. There are some glass nose screws on Body Art Forms that are very reasonable and come in pretty colors. Just be careful getting the left/right bend ones, because unlike metal, you can't bend them out if they are too tight for your nostril. I'd recommend going with a straight bend.

*MsVyky*, have you had any experience with dermal punching? I'm thinking of getting a dermal punch in my conch when I'm no longer pregnant, but it seems like a fairly "new" thing and my local shop doesn't do it. I'm moving to Chicago soon, though, and I'm sure there are places around there that have experience. Just wondering what you know about it!


----------



## hollyvangogh

Hi ladies! I'm currently planning my first tattoo! I want to get a small something (like a star perhaps) for every year I BF my DD. But I'm still brainstorming design ideas and have NO idea on placement. I want it someplace where it can be seen when I want it seen, but hidden for more formal occasions (and to avoid giving my grandparents heart attacks! lol).
Anyway, any advice, ideas, etc. would be great (I'm a total newb to the world of tattoos).


----------



## Pogo0685

I want to join!
Piercings: septum, 2 in lower lip, 2 in tongue, and have my ears started at gauges 4, 6 and 14 (was at 8 but the doctors screwed that up durring my c-section) before pregnancy I had my nipples, my "parts" and my navel done twice but oh well life goes on
Tattoos: I got Herbivore on my inner forearm, a nautical star on my right foot, the Chinese symbol for strength (r) and blood (L) the tops of my feet, a small star on the inner ankle of my left leg, an angel on my left leg and cherries on my "parts".
My DH is a tattooist so I am wanting more work now that DS is here, but I just don't know what to get. So yeah HI EVERYONE!!


----------



## KissyStarfish

Gorgeous tattoos ladies! The phoenix was especially breathtaking. My last piercing is my belly button- and that has lasted about 9 years. I love the thing and probably will keep it a long while. I've three tattoos one I detest and will cover and two others that still feel right and welcome and will be added to. A lotus on my low back and the kanji symbol for "Dream" on my neck.

Has anyone on here ever gotten a tattoo on stretchmarked skin? I've heard that it hurts like noting else, but I'm still curious.







My tummy has silvery ripple marks from my babies and I would love to get a tattoo there- just don't know anyone who has done it.














:


----------



## hollyvangogh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KissyStarfish* 
Gorgeous tattoos ladies! The phoenix was especially breathtaking.

Can you link to the page with that one? I can't search through the whole thread right now but I'd really like to see it!


----------



## shelley4

well, i had my consult with my tattoo artist, and i booked it for july 25th! ack! so excited, but nervous too


----------



## KissyStarfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollyvangogh* 
Can you link to the page with that one? I can't search through the whole thread right now but I'd really like to see it!

Oops! I'll try and find it when I have a sec.


----------



## tankgirl136

I want a tattoo so bad right now I am trying to get my DH to hurry up and add to his piece so I can live vicariously through him. I have no idea how long it will be before I will be up to getting more work done, since I still need to get this babe out first


----------



## shelley4

hey everyone! i wanted to come back here and tell you all that i got my owl tattoo! i'm very happy with it, and it went wayyyy better than i was expecting...

Owl Tattoohttp://semiorganizedchaos.wordpress....-first-tattoo/

now that i know that it's not a big deal, pain wise, i plan on getting more!


----------



## stealthmode

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shelley4* 
hey everyone! i wanted to come back here and tell you all that i got my owl tattoo! i'm very happy with it, and it went wayyyy better than i was expecting...

Owl Tattoohttp://semiorganizedchaos.wordpress....-first-tattoo/

now that i know that it's not a big deal, pain wise, i plan on getting more!

CUTE. Your artist is fab.


----------



## sammysmammy

I'm sure this topic has been covered here,but I'm lazy and never have much luck with doing a search. I am stretching my ears and am now between a 6 & 4 gauge. Why do my ears(well,the holes at least) smell sooo horrible? I have seriously considered not continuing because it's so rank. Please explain WHY this happens, and what i can do about it. FYI, I have only ever used organic material since starting the stretching, and the funk isn't only there when I stretch to the next size...it's ALL the time


----------



## Pogo0685

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sammysmammy* 
I'm sure this topic has been covered here,but I'm lazy and never have much luck with doing a search. I am stretching my ears and am now between a 6 & 4 gauge. Why do my ears(well,the holes at least) smell sooo horrible? I have seriously considered not continuing because it's so rank. Please explain WHY this happens, and what i can do about it. FYI, I have only ever used organic material since starting the stretching, and the funk isn't only there when I stretch to the next size...it's ALL the time









I have my ears at 0 on my bottom holes and 2 gauge on my middle holes and i am almost 100% sure its something like white blood cells building up on your skin, regardless of what it is what I have found works the best for me (and my dh who had his ears at over 1") is to take out your plugs and wash twice a day. When I do that I have no problems, when I dont or skip a day or two it smells like ass and feet... I hate it







:


----------



## tankgirl136

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sammysmammy* 
I'm sure this topic has been covered here,but I'm lazy and never have much luck with doing a search. I am stretching my ears and am now between a 6 & 4 gauge. Why do my ears(well,the holes at least) smell sooo horrible? I have seriously considered not continuing because it's so rank. Please explain WHY this happens, and what i can do about it. FYI, I have only ever used organic material since starting the stretching, and the funk isn't only there when I stretch to the next size...it's ALL the time









It's body oils, and skin from what I have been told. It is natural and super common in stretched ears. Like Pogo0685 said regular washing is the best way to work with this. Even with smaller holes you can get some of the smell, but it is way more noticeable on stretched ears.


----------



## MsVyky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stealthmode* 

*MsVyky*, have you had any experience with dermal punching? I'm thinking of getting a dermal punch in my conch when I'm no longer pregnant, but it seems like a fairly "new" thing and my local shop doesn't do it. I'm moving to Chicago soon, though, and I'm sure there are places around there that have experience. Just wondering what you know about it!


If you are going to Chicago, the folks at Native Rituals can definitely help you out- They carry high quality jewelry and are good at what they do!


----------



## MsVyky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sammysmammy* 
I'm sure this topic has been covered here,but I'm lazy and never have much luck with doing a search. I am stretching my ears and am now between a 6 & 4 gauge. Why do my ears(well,the holes at least) smell sooo horrible? I have seriously considered not continuing because it's so rank. Please explain WHY this happens, and what i can do about it. FYI, I have only ever used organic material since starting the stretching, and the funk isn't only there when I stretch to the next size...it's ALL the time









The smell is sebum- a mixture of oils from your skin and dead skin cells. The smell happens when the bacteria starts to eat away at it and the byproduct of the bacteria is smelly. What kind of jewelry are you wearing- man-made non-porous materials are the worst for 'smell', as the sebum just hangs out on the surface of the jewelry (thing steel, titanium, glass, etc). If you switch to natural materials in your earlobes, you won't have an issue with it. Products like wood (careful, lots of woods are not safe to wear!) , bone and water buffalo horn will absorb and re-release, and don't smell nearly as much (Choose bone and horn from companies that ethically collect, though- I'd suggest Onetribe)

hth.

eta: this might be obvious, but a lot of people don't think to do it: take your jewelry out in the shower and wash your ears and your jewelry (as long as it's not wood, bone or horn- those shouldn't get wet at all) with soapy water every day


----------



## Freud

Hi Ladies! Glad I found this tribe! Quick question. I have a tattoo on my wrist, which now has a nice sized burn over it after accidentally touching the waffle maker while it was hot. It's starting to blister right over the tattoo. Anyone have experience with this? Am I going to have a scar? Need a touch up? I'm freaking out a little because the tattoo has very special meaning. It is also in Tibetan sanskrit and the proportions and accuracy of the script are important! Someone tell me it'll be okay.


----------



## MittensKittens

Hey mamas,

Do any of you have experience with DIY tattoos? I have this tat that I really, really want to get rid of, that much that I have even considered DIY removal methods. Now, I am thinking of trying to cover it myself.

It is ridiculous? I know I should really go somewhere to just get it done, but it is not gonna happen right now. Nothing I can do to it is gonna make it look _worse_ that it is already, even if it looks terrible















.

Thanks for your thoughts


----------



## MsVyky

unfortunately, not too much you can do to remove a tattoo at home (Safely anyways)

However, lazer removal is a lot more effective at removing DIY tattoos than professionally done ones- the beams is able to reach the pigment more readily and break it up as they tend to be in more superficial layers of skin and done with India ink, which is much easier to remove and be absorbed by the body than true tattoo pigment

It IS expensive, though, and rather painful (I've had a couple of mine zapped and it's no walk in the park) but after a couple sessions, you should have good enough results to at least make for a good cover-up.


----------



## medijupiter19

Hi everyone! I have two tattoos (one of which was a cover-up), MANY more planned, and used to wear several piercings. Just writing to say hello and sub to the thread!


----------



## tankgirl136

MittensKittens- Honestly it is better to save up and get a good cover up, then it is to have another bad coverup you hate, that will force you in the future to spend even more money on laser removal. I say this because I have seen several people travel down this path, and most who try the cheapest fix end up the most disapointed.

I also have to say I had a home due tattoo I also HATED and wanted gone, I used makeup to cover it up and jewelry. I thought about cheap fixes, but decided to wait until I knew what I really wanted to do and in the end I did get a cover up and I am so happy now! I am glad I waited even though I did really hate the piece for the years I waited.


----------



## stealthmode

Ok, talk to me about piercings and hospital jewelry policy. I will be giving birth in a hospital (an open-minded place, but still a hospital), and if I remember correctly, you usually have to take metal jewelry out before being admitted. This isn't so much a problem with my nose and lobes, as I have glass jewelry for there, but I'm wondering about my rook piercing, which has a titanium barbell in it.

What have you had to do in terms of hospitals and your piercings? Should I just get a PTFE retainer for the rook? Will that be enough?

I don't want to lose my piercings.


----------



## Eyelet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stealthmode* 
Ok, talk to me about piercings and hospital jewelry policy. I will be giving birth in a hospital (an open-minded place, but still a hospital), and if I remember correctly, you usually have to take metal jewelry out before being admitted. This isn't so much a problem with my nose and lobes, as I have glass jewelry for there, but I'm wondering about my rook piercing, which has a titanium barbell in it.

What have you had to do in terms of hospitals and your piercings? Should I just get a PTFE retainer for the rook? Will that be enough?

I don't want to lose my piercings.









I think it might depend on your caregiver. When I gave birth (ages ago), I had many piercings, including a hood piercing.







The hospital I had my son had a no piercing policy on the books, but my doctor told me not to worry about it (because it was a huge concern of mine)... the nurses just took the word of my doc and let it slide.


----------



## Pogo0685

I lost most of my piercings, they even took out all the plastic ones







I was so sad.


----------



## mlh

I currently have a hoop in my nose and 1 tat on my ankle. I have been obsessed with getting another tatoo since my dd2 was born. I recently had a lotus flower done with henna and am thinking about getting this for a tat sometime very soon!

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2477/...8838578586.jpg


----------



## EarthMommy80

I just have a question for the heavily tattood mamas.....

I have been pretty heavily tattood for the last 10 years, so you would think that I would get used to the looks and comments, but truth be told... I haven't gotten used to it.

Just today I had been at work for only 2 hours and had one customer call and ask if I was the little girl with all the tattoos (Irk!), and another customer come in shortly after and just start staring at me like I'm some kind of zoo animal and even made stupid comments. How do you deal with this? The rude comments? People who won't allow you to assist them? etc. etc.

DP has it in his head I got tattoos for attention. NO! I got tattoos because I think they are beautiful, and I got them for me! Yes, I know they are out there for everyone to see, but sometimes I just want to be rude to people who forget that I have a name, or who refuse to interact with me. Luckily, it's not in my nature to be rude lol

I'm just curious how you handle these situations if you even let it get to you.

BTW, I have two full sleeves and a large chest piece that seem to be my attention getters in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## Eyelet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EarthMommy80* 
I just have a question for the heavily tattood mamas.....

I have been pretty heavily tattood for the last 10 years, so you would think that I would get used to the looks and comments, but truth be told... I haven't gotten used to it.

Just today I had been at work for only 2 hours and had one customer call and ask if I was the little girl with all the tattoos (Irk!), and another customer come in shortly after and just start staring at me like I'm some kind of zoo animal and even made stupid comments. How do you deal with this? The rude comments? People who won't allow you to assist them? etc. etc.

DP has it in his head I got tattoos for attention. NO! I got tattoos because I think they are beautiful, and I got them for me! Yes, I know they are out there for everyone to see, but sometimes I just want to be rude to people who forget that I have a name, or who refuse to interact with me. Luckily, it's not in my nature to be rude lol

I'm just curious how you handle these situations if you even let it get to you.

BTW, I have two full sleeves and a large chest piece that seem to be my attention getters in case anyone was wondering.

I'm sleeved as well and get the comments too.







Some pretty stupid and insensitive things have been said. I often don't know what to do either. I work from home, so I don't have to deal with it in a workplace but I have to deal with it everywhere else. My first line of defense is just outright ignoring it or staring right back. I think that some people will just never get it. If I'm in a situation where I can't/won't be rude back, I try to make light small talk about it so they realize I'm just another person who happens to just be more colorful. My husband has asked me to cover when we're at my son's school because he doesn't want to be discriminated against. I can understand his point to a degree, but it's still frustrating.


----------



## EarthMommy80

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jaki* 
I'm sleeved as well and get the comments too.







Some pretty stupid and insensitive things have been said. I often don't know what to do either. I work from home, so I don't have to deal with it in a workplace but I have to deal with it everywhere else. My first line of defense is just outright ignoring it or staring right back. I think that some people will just never get it. If I'm in a situation where I can't/won't be rude back, I try to make light small talk about it so they realize I'm just another person who happens to just be more colorful. My husband has asked me to cover when we're at my son's school because he doesn't want to be discriminated against. I can understand his point to a degree, but it's still frustrating.









I have never been asked to cover for any reason, but I do find myself covering so that I don't have to deal with the crap. Also, when spring breaks after wearing long sleeves for 6 months and now it's time for short sleeves, I start dreading it!









I'm happy with who I am and how I look, I just wish people would be a little more considerate and that I would be a little less sensitive


----------



## HempyHippyMama

I miss having body mods. In the past I had a 4g tongue stud, a labret, a madison, belly button and both my nipples (one had a cross). Now I have no metal in me. Oddly I've noticed my love for punk and metal to be fading since I've removed my piercings. Perhaps I should experament and see if adding some metal to my body will bring more metal back into my life.


----------



## HempyHippyMama

Oh yeah does anyone know any excellent portrait artist in the Pac NW? I am willing to go up to Vancouver BC area and South to Portland to find the right gal for the job (or guy). I've been wanting to get my dd's face but have no clue who to go to.


----------



## colorclash

Hi everyone!

I joined mdc a couple months back looking for support while I was going through a miscarriage. Its been a hard time in my life, but I've been feeling better lately. One of the things that has brought me the most closure was getting a memorial tattoo for my lost little lima bean. I've always LOVED tattoos, but never got one because I feel that a tattoo should have some significance, and no event in my life has compared to the loss I felt as a result of the miscarriage. I got it done a little over a week ago and I am so happy with it. It is tucked right between my breasts, all safe and snug and always with me. I love it and wanted to share. Here's a pic that was taken a day or two after I had it done. The black is now a the soft grey color that I wanted, and the heart really pops.

http://gallery.me.com/ahhlechic#100024


----------



## roadfamily6now

ColorClash,

That tat is beautiful!


----------



## roadfamily6now

Just found this thread.

I am a tattooed momma too! Love them! Mine don't have any real signifigance except that I love them. My private little art gallery!


----------



## inkedmamajama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HempyHippyMama* 
Oh yeah does anyone know any excellent portrait artist in the Pac NW? I am willing to go up to Vancouver BC area and South to Portland to find the right gal for the job (or guy). I've been wanting to get my dd's face but have no clue who to go to.

black and grey or full color?


----------



## inkedmamajama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EarthMommy80* 
I just have a question for the heavily tattood mamas.....

I have been pretty heavily tattood for the last 10 years, so you would think that I would get used to the looks and comments, but truth be told... I haven't gotten used to it.

Just today I had been at work for only 2 hours and had one customer call and ask if I was the little girl with all the tattoos (Irk!), and another customer come in shortly after and just start staring at me like I'm some kind of zoo animal and even made stupid comments. How do you deal with this? The rude comments? People who won't allow you to assist them? etc. etc.

DP has it in his head I got tattoos for attention. NO! I got tattoos because I think they are beautiful, and I got them for me! Yes, I know they are out there for everyone to see, but sometimes I just want to be rude to people who forget that I have a name, or who refuse to interact with me. Luckily, it's not in my nature to be rude lol

I'm just curious how you handle these situations if you even let it get to you.

BTW, I have two full sleeves and a large chest piece that seem to be my attention getters in case anyone was wondering.

as a heavily tattooed mama, i get it all the time! my biggest pet peeve though is when people touch me. i try to touch them back if im in the mood to make a point.


----------



## inkedmamajama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HempyHippyMama* 
Oh yeah does anyone know any excellent portrait artist in the Pac NW? I am willing to go up to Vancouver BC area and South to Portland to find the right gal for the job (or guy). I've been wanting to get my dd's face but have no clue who to go to.

http://www.anviltattoo.com/

ive got work by keith bailey-he is extremely talented and i trust him quite a bit-the work holds up beautifully (my tattoo is 5 years old now)


----------



## park4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caspian's mama* 
i found out from an artist friend that it's perfectly possible to ink over stretch marks. (he did warn it might hurt a bit extra, though.) so i'ma be rockin something special on my chunky mama belly this summer, after i treat myself for my 30th bday in july. i can't frickin wait!!!









so glad to hear that, I want to cover some of mine after #2 comes in May. I have 4 large ones, the one on my back I want to wrap around my belly to the front and wondered the same about stretch marks. I have been DYING to get another and I can;t wait until after May...good luck with yours and Happy 30th


----------



## park4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *inkedmamajama* 
http://www.anviltattoo.com/

ive got work by keith bailey-he is extremely talented and i trust him quite a bit-the work holds up beautifully (my tattoo is 5 years old now)

I got my work done by Vyvyn Lazonga

she has a super long waiting list and is Uber expensive, but so so worth it

http://www.vyvyn.com/


----------



## park4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *inkedmamajama* 
as a heavily tattooed mama, i get it all the time! my biggest pet peeve though is when people touch me. i try to touch them back if im in the mood to make a point.

Just a bitch...
I was visiting my ultra-conservative in laws with DD and DH. Mind you, DD is 8 months old and they NEVER made a point to come see her. So like a bunch of dumb-asses, here we go 15 hour drive to Atlanta to see them

ANYWAY...they asked if I could wear jeans to cover up my ink and a long sleeve shirt in 90-effing degree Atlanta weather. I was so flabbergasted, but didn't want to create waves, so I freakin complied. Am I an idiot?


----------



## GreenGranolaMama

Glad to have found this thread : ) I've got 4 tats and gauged lobes. Have been planning a sleeve but am going to wait until we are no longer nursing... Dh isn't crazy about the sleeve (he has one tat that he got last summer) idea BUT completely loves all of my bod mods and I am sure he will love it when he sees just how gorgeous it is going to be







He loves my gauged ears and jewelry (currently 00 gold dicros) but told me when we first started dating that the tats and earrings intimidated him a little bit. I am by NO means an intimidating person...at all lol- he was going on looks alone. Anyone else find this to be true of their Dh/Dp or strangers in general?

EarthMommy80- I got some stares at my last place of employment. When I first started there, I wore mostly long sleeves as it was winter (I have sanskrit forearm tattoos on both arms) but I caught the women in my office peeking every time I would roll them up lol
Anyway mostly just wanted to say hello : )


----------



## littlehawksmom

Hi everyone!

I am not in this tribe, but I was hoping some you mamas might have any ideas on how to transform my one tattoo.

It is simply three rings around my upper arm. Three lines, thin black lines, about 1/4 inch apart.

It sort of looks like a prison tattoo.







But it isn't. It is homemade, though. Long story.

Anyway, I would like to change it into something. I was thinking some kind of feather band thing, with some feathers hanging down, native american style, YK?

I always get such get ideas, links, info and inspiration on all the forums here at Mothering, so hopefully someone can get me going here!









Thanks.
Oh and thanks, all you inked beauties, for bringing art and colour into the world on your beautiful skin. Blessings!


----------



## JustKiya

Hello mamas!!!

DH and I are swinging through Miami for a couple of hours, and sticking to our tradition of getting inked away from home, wanted to stop in a good shop. Are any of you ladies in Miami, and if so, can you suggest a shop? We have our designs, already, just need someone who can do good solid work to ink them on.


----------



## xmysticprincessx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *littlehawksmom* 
Hi everyone!

I am not in this tribe, but I was hoping some you mamas might have any ideas on how to transform my one tattoo.

It is simply three rings around my upper arm. Three lines, thin black lines, about 1/4 inch apart.

It sort of looks like a prison tattoo.







But it isn't. It is homemade, though. Long story.

Anyway, I would like to change it into something. I was thinking some kind of feather band thing, with some feathers hanging down, native american style, YK?

I always get such get ideas, links, info and inspiration on all the forums here at Mothering, so hopefully someone can get me going here!









Thanks.
Oh and thanks, all you inked beauties, for bringing art and colour into the world on your beautiful skin. Blessings!

Check out www.bmezine.com. There's lots of great tattoo pictures on there!


----------



## Jelinifer

Hi mamas... I'm hoping I could ask you gals a question. I think it would be better suited here than in the "I'm pregnant board." I have 3 piercings in each ear lobe. The bottom piercings were done when I was a small kid and are 100% healed. The top two were done a few years back while I was in college... and I thought they were healed. The two top piercings in my right lobe seem to have opened back up and are irritated/possibly getting infected. Nothing has happened with them that would cause this-no change in jewelry, I didn't hit my ear, I hold my phone to the other ear, my head rests on the other side when I sleep... the only thing that coincides with this is my getting pregnant. My usual sea salt and warm water rinse solution doesn't seem to be helping this time around. Is this normal during a pg? Any ideas on how I can heal this without taking out my jewelry and having them close up? TIA!


----------



## BettinaAuSucre

Just joined this board yesterday, glad to have found this thread!

I have four tattoos and a labret. just got my last tattoo a couple of months ago. going to get more after the baby and move.

heres a link to my Flickr, so you can see two of the four tattoos: Bettina's Flickr


----------



## EvansMomma

Added a new piece yesterday. It's SO awesome!! My tattoo girl is beyond great. I went in to just see if she could do something with the one design I've been seeing around online - a heart wearing headphones - and maybe add a quote.

It was supposed to just be a small little thing on my wrist.

Welllllll...the problem with working with a crazy-talented artist is that it sometimes turns into way more than you had planned. WHich is fine by me! haha

Anywho, here's the finished product.
The quote says: "Music was my refuge. I could crawl into the space between the notes and curl my back to loneliness." And it's a heart wearing headphones that has an old school microphone going through it (a play on the old school heart/dagger tats).

http://i36.tinypic.com/21oc3gx.jpg


----------



## amyhen

Hi, I am thinking about getting my nose pierced. I really want to do it, but I have a couple of questions. If I ever decided to take it out later on, is the hole noticeable? And, will the piercer know where on my nose to place it or will he/she ask me where I want it? I don't have any friends IRL who have any piercings other than ears, so I don't have any recommendations to know where to go... San Antonio, Texas area? Any advice?


----------



## LilMamiBella

amyhen said:


> Hi, I am thinking about getting my nose pierced. I really want to do it, but I have a couple of questions. If I ever decided to take it out later on, is the hole noticeable? And, will the piercer know where on my nose to place it or will he/she ask me where I want it?
> 
> I've had it pierced twice and each time the hole closed I couldn't see it. They will ask but I'm sure they know the best place for you.


----------



## kelsey1




----------



## Kristine233

My most recent one has been evolving in stages.
1st sitting Outline: http://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._2420667_n.jpg
2nd sitting, some color and leaves: http://gallery.me.com/deppemn/100016...12576443280001
Next will be more color and some touch up.

I have another butterfly tat on my tummy but its super stretched and pretty much toast after 3 kids. Although I do have plans to get it touched up more. Next will be my kids' names around my ankle and then a butterfly on my foot.

Yes, I have a butterfly theme going. My first represented my coming of age and venturing out on my own. I got it when I was 18. The 3 on my leg shown above represent my kids. One for each child. (and they picked the colors) The anticipated one on my foot will be for me, as an adult and representing what I've done with my life to this point. My kids' names are pretty self explanatory, adding little vines to fit with my other one. Tattoos for me, are markings of milestones and events in my life.


----------



## Pogo0685

I am looking for some suggestions of 9 letter words, I want to go with a word that has something to do with being a mother and or wife... So if anyone has suggestions for me that would be so great I really want another tattoo but I cant figure out a 9 letter word.


----------



## DaughterOfKali

My one and only tat has bled out. The colors have run and it looks terrible. Luckily, it's on the back of my neck so isn't visible most of the time but I wish I could get something over it.


----------



## dyehappy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SeekingSleep* 
Not a tattoo "pro" here never had one myself but could the "missing" color be from where your skin has healed and isn't red anymore? Just a thought...no real clue! lol

I agree. I didn't notice a lot of fading. The shading does look lighter, but only because it has healed.

However, I've heard some ppl have reactions to red ink - their bodies reject it.

I'd talk to your artist, especially if you are unhappy. They are professionals and want their customers satisfied. Also, they would be able to tell you for sure if its a reaction to the ink or just lighter shading than you were expecting.


----------



## dyehappy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pogo0685* 
I am looking for some suggestions of 9 letter words, I want to go with a word that has something to do with being a mother and or wife... So if anyone has suggestions for me that would be so great I really want another tattoo but I cant figure out a 9 letter word.

Just curious . . . why a 9 letter word?

How about: euphorias

Quote:

:a feeling of well-being or elation
That's how being a wife and mother makes me feel.


----------



## Nemesis

Hi, I don't normally post in this tribe but I have my ears, nose, and navel pierced and I have two tattoos (with more to come!).

I am beginning to stretch my ears and I was curious for those of you who have done this: How did you decide how big to go?

I don't want to stretch too much, because most jewelry look like it would be heavy and I think that would bother me. Also, I do expect that my piercings will stretch out over time (just like regular earring holes do) and so I want to be able to move up a couple of gauges without being out of my comfort level wrt weight.

I know I could wear plugs for some of the larger gauges and those woudn't weigh much.. but mostly I like spirals. Are some materials a lot lighter than others? Any types I should avoid?

Thanks!


----------



## hazeldust

Evansmama- I just have to say: That tattoo is one of the most interesting and well done I have ever seen. Very, very cool! I am a little bit jealous, in a good way.

Well since I am posting I may as well join this tribe. I have my ears and nose pierced, and I have a monroe piercing, which I LOVE! I also have 10 tattoos, my favorites being the traditional birds holding a banner across my chest. The banner reads 'change or die', and the tattoos on my wrists. one is a magnet with the phrase 'Je Ne Sais Quoi', and the other being a strawberry heart(strawberry w/veins and heart valves) with a banner that reads 'Zycie Jest Slodkie' which means life is sweet in Polish. Next I am going to get a very feminine dotd skull on my left calf to match the masculine one on my right.


----------



## MittensKittens

Have you got any suggestions for me? I want something representing the birth of my two kids (UC) and my own "rebirth" as a mother. I'd like something non-cliche







. Input welcome









Oh, about nose piercings, I find they will heal completely, on me anyway, a few months after taking them out.


----------



## Pogo0685

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dyehappy* 
Just curious . . . why a 9 letter word?

How about: euphorias

That's how being a wife and mother makes me feel.









I have a Herbivore on my right arm and want to match it with a 9 letter word on my left, and thank you so much for your suggestion, its going on my top 5 list because I agree being a wife and mother if Euphoric!


----------



## RileysmamaNM

Hello all

I haven't posted in forever, but just wanted to say a hello to all the tattooed and pierced mama's out there









To recap I am a heavily tattooed mama with a chest piece and working on my sleeves and I also have my ears stretched to 1 inch. I also have one branding. Ive been having a hard time finding mothers to relate to in my town. I wish I lived in a bigger town with a larger community of heavily tattooed mothers. So I figured id come back on here and find some support from other tattooed parents.


----------



## Litcrit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
Have you got any suggestions for me? I want something representing the birth of my two kids (UC) and my own "rebirth" as a mother. I'd like something non-cliche







. Input welcome









I tend to go for the most traditional and universal symbols of everything, so sorry for the impending cliches:









Birth and rebirth (involving the element of death, (re-)immersion in the nurturing but also destructive feminine element) are most commonly represented through images involving water - the feminine, destructive (flood, drowning) and nurturing (irrigation, quenching thirst) element. Think of myths of heroes' descent into watery hells to combat sea beasts and dragons, while liberating heroines or retrieving treasure... or think of baptism and Christ's descent into Hell - submersion and then resurrection









There's the water symbol (two wavy lines), ancient Christian water symbols such as the fish, the boat, the anchor (my fave - steadfastness amidst the watery chaos of Nature but also willingness to be submerged in it and rise again - as you do during birth, childbirth and death)... the phoenix (now that's a real cliche







)

I've wanted an anchor/crux dissimulata for a long time and I don't care if people confuse me with Popeye. For me, it also represents going through the hell and chaos of PPD and remaining... alive?







(I can't brag about much more than that) But I'm pg again and it will be a long time before I have actual EXTRA cash anyway, so... it'll have to wait.


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Litcrit* 
I tend to go for the most traditional and universal symbols of everything, so sorry for the impending cliches:









Birth and rebirth (involving the element of death, (re-)immersion in the nurturing but also destructive feminine element) are most commonly represented through images involving water - the feminine, destructive (flood, drowning) and nurturing (irrigation, quenching thirst) element. Think of myths of heroes' descent into watery hells to combat sea beasts and dragons, while liberating heroines or retrieving treasure... or think of baptism and Christ's descent into Hell - submersion and then resurrection









There's the water symbol (two wavy lines), ancient Christian water symbols such as the fish, the boat, the anchor (my fave - steadfastness amidst the watery chaos of Nature but also willingness to be submerged in it and rise again - as you do during birth, childbirth and death)... the phoenix (now that's a real cliche







)

I've wanted an anchor/crux dissimulata for a long time and I don't care if people confuse me with Popeye. For me, it also represents going through the hell and chaos of PPD and remaining... alive?







(I can't brag about much more than that) But I'm pg again and it will be a long time before I have actual EXTRA cash anyway, so... it'll have to wait.


Hey, Litcrit! You here? Long time no see







!

I love the water idea, and apart from the qualities you mention, water also symbolizes flexibility and adaptability in Asian thinking. I am going to toy with that idea, and see if I can come up with anything nice. Talking about cliches, yin and yang in some form is another one I have been contemplating. Of course, that doesn't represent birth and rebirth, but it does represent balance and being at peace with oneself (as well as the two halves of the divided nation I devoted so much time to!).

Look what I just found on the web. Yin/yang AND water







.


----------



## Litcrit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
Hey, Litcrit! You here? Long time no see







!

I love the water idea, and apart from the qualities you mention, water also symbolizes flexibility and adaptability in Asian thinking. I am going to toy with that idea, and see if I can come up with anything nice. Talking about cliches, yin and yang in some form is another one I have been contemplating. Of course, that doesn't represent birth and rebirth, but it does represent balance and being at peace with oneself (as well as the two halves of the divided nation I devoted so much time to!).

Look what I just found on the web. Yin/yang AND water







.

Well, I'm stalking you, as usual









I LOVE the picture!


----------



## MittensKittens

I found one I like even more now!


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy

just an idea for the UC tattoo with the rebirth of yourself Mittenskittens have you thought about having a tatto of yourself in the birthing position you used and then have a yellow ora around your head for the rebirth expierience you had. Just a suggestion. I cant draw but if anyone else can then maybe you will get an idea of what i mean.


----------



## Arduinna

Is this still going on because I have a piercing question?

Long story short: After years of issues due to nickle allergy I started wearing barbells and loved them. I started with 18 gauge because I'd only worn earwires once in a blue moon. I moved to 16 gauge recently with no problem. What I'm wondering is how long should I wait if I decide to go to 14?


----------



## lilylove

I'm sure those with more experience will chime in, but I've heard at least two weeks. I usually just wait until the current gauge feel comfortable and moves around easily in the hole.


----------



## lilylove

Oh and while I'm at it, here is my new tattoo










__
https://flic.kr/p/4293071168
http://www.flickr.com/photos/4006057...n/photostream/


----------



## Arduinna

Thanks Lily, I just put these in last week and they feel fine but I'm not wanting to rush it.

Your new tattoo is lovely.


----------



## Collinsky

I have a question -- a boring about boring earlobes, sorry









I had to stop wearing my earrings due to sensitivity to pretty much any kind of metal I tried (still not sure what the actual culprit is, but it's apparently in a lot of metals; OR I'm sensitive to more than one metal.) Anyway, I finally have earrings with titanium posts, and I can wear them with zero problems. The trouble is that two of my holes (I have four in each lobe) seem to have healed over in the middle, there is something in there blocking the post from going through...I'm assuming some kind of keloid? My question is, can I safely just "re-pierce" it myself through that scar tissue (hygienically, of course)? Do I need to have a pro do it? Or do I have to write off those holes for good? Anyone know about this?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilylove* 
Oh and while I'm at it, here is my new tattoo










__
https://flic.kr/p/4293071168
http://www.flickr.com/photos/4006057...n/photostream/

Love it!


----------



## Arduinna

You allergy is probably to nickle, you should be able to safely wear implant grade surgical steel and niobium also. At least I know I don't react to those either, I'm wearing titanium right now too.

As for your holes, it's really unlikely to be a keloid. Were your second holes fully healed before you stopped wearing jewelry? If they were it's possible they can have jewelry reinserted but I'd go to a very good experienced piercer and have them try with an insertion taper. I would not try at home. I actually have second holes I'm debating doing that with myself.


----------



## Past_VNE

Funny you mention that, Collinsky and Arduinna. I was visiting family in Pennsylvania recently and went to Infinite in Philadelphia two weeks ago and had the second holes in my ears opened up. They were originally done was I was maybe 12 years old and never healed nicely. Any time I put earrings in, they got hot and red. I didn't understand proper aftercare, of course. Anyway, for years, I'd use them intermittently and deal with the pain til I got tired of it and take them out again.

So, while at Infinite for some other piercings, I asked them to fix my ears. He used a taper and they were open, but microscopically tiny holes, LOL. Now, I've got 18ga anatometal screw on studs in there. Had three days of warm/red, but have left them alone. I intended to soak them, but just didn't get to it, and they seem to be well on their way to healing.









I had gone to Infinite with the intention of two 8 or 10 ga outer labia piercings. I planned to ga them to about 4 for jeweled eyelets. But, the plans I had for the next several days after piercing would have left me VERY sore and irritated. So, after chatting extensively with DH and the piercer, I went for a VCH (vertical clit hood). It was super quick, hurt for a moment and then NO pain at all after. The whole area did bruise heavily and was a bit swollen for a few days. That swelling caused it to peel like a sunburn, which was shocking. Anyway, it's comfortable and looks great, though my anatomy causes it to sit a little off-center. Maybe when I change to shorter jewelry later, it won't do that. I don't know. Regardless, I love it.


----------



## Arduinna

I haven't made a final decision what to do about my second holes, I got mine 20 years ago and they were fully healed before I abandoned them and decided to stop wearing jewelry in them.

I just got my first pair of anatometal CBRs in the mail today in blurple in 5/8" since I wanted more hoop style and I absolutely love them. They were so easy to put in too. I'm going to order more colors for variety. I wore some smaller diameter CBRs before and was using beads from my jewelry making in place of the dimpled CBR beads. 4mm- 6mm works great, I had some 6mm hematite beads I really liked. Hematite is a heavier stone though than the titanium CBR beads.


----------



## Arduinna

ooooo I'm so excited I got my second holes tapered today and was able to get jewelry reinserted. Only 18 gauge but hey it's a start. I'm just excited that I didn't have to get them repierced since I haven't worn jewelry in them for at least 10 years. I just had him put in my old barbells for now.


----------



## Collinsky

Thanks... I'm pretty sure that surgical steel and niobium would also work just fine, I'll be on the look out for those as well.

The holes were healed before I stopped wearing earrings; the issue is that the holes are open in the front and in the back, but there is *something* that doesn't seem to want to give at all in the middle.

If I go to a piercer now, will they do it? I'm assuming they'll just treat it like a regular piercing, and not want to do a pregnant woman? It seems a shame to wait another year and a half for baby to be a year old before getting to wear studs in these stupid holes again! (Minor frustration, I'd rather have a healthy pregnancy and bfing time than earrings, needless to say.)


----------



## Arduinna

It's probably just tight inside. My left one was a little more work to stretch but no skin broken or anything. They lubricate the taper and he knew how to do it so he could get the jewelry in. It only costs 10 dollars, but of course I tipped him well, I was so excited and thrilled I didn't need them repierced. Your being pregnant shouldn't be an issue with just tapering and reinsertion. And hey depending on your belly they may not even notice or ask.


----------



## Collinsky

Awesome, Arduinna -- thanks so much!


----------



## Arduinna

hey anyone know of an iphone app that you can keep inventory of your body jewelry? I have looked and haven't been able to find anything. I was hoping I could find something where I could inventory manufacturer, gauge, diameter, type ( straight barbell, CBR ect), material ( steel, titanium ect) and color.

I have a heck of a time remembering the different diameters of jewelry I prefer for the different types.


----------



## shmer24

Hi everyone! I'm pierced and tattooed! I love love love both of these things









Here is a pic of my most recent addition-
http://i49.tinypic.com/qrlojn.jpg
http://i48.tinypic.com/2rdd98w.jpg

I still want to fill it in, but I'm preg now so that will have to wait.

BTW- I was just asking on another board who had gauged lobes and the only response I got was....

*eek. No way Jose.
*
lol.

So, I am very happy to be here.

Dh and I just started a company making organic wood plugs. They are amazing, and we are having a blast making them together!


----------



## shmer24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilylove* 
Oh and while I'm at it, here is my new tattoo










__
https://flic.kr/p/4293071168
http://www.flickr.com/photos/4006057...n/photostream/

LOVE IT! It's beautiful! I really want a tree on my left arm.


----------



## shmer24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arduinna* 
Is this still going on because I have a piercing question?

Long story short: After years of issues due to nickle allergy I started wearing barbells and loved them. I started with 18 gauge because I'd only worn earwires once in a blue moon. I moved to 16 gauge recently with no problem. What I'm wondering is how long should I wait if I decide to go to 14?

Use jojoba oil on your ears, it will help them stretch and stay moisturized.

Also, you could try something other than metal. Wood is amazing, light weight and organic. No allergies there.

HTH


----------



## ANaturalPush

Hi!

Currently, three tattoos, three piercings, and stretched ears (half inch) - finally decided on what my right arm sleeve is going to be; a birthing sleeve! It's going to start around my wrist with ocean related birthing symbology (think pregnant male seahorses) and work up in a layered fashion - ending in a tree of life; the branches and leaves stopping at the tip of my shoulder. Super excited; think that I've decided on Big O Tattoo in Lincoln, NE.

So glad to see that there's other modified folk on this website. :]


----------



## Sweetmama26

Can I join this tribe? I have 3 tats(soon to be more), and 5 piercings and one that has been retired but I will be getting again soon. I'm in love with body art and its my vice, I think I will fit in here perfectly!


----------



## lilylove

Has anyone here gauged their nose piercing? I'm thinking of going a little bigger, but not quite sure yet.


----------



## Arduinna

I had my nostril done but never gauged it. Why do you want to? Are you wearing a CBR and want a bugger gauge ring? What gauge are you at now?


----------



## lilylove

Why? I just want something a bit bigger and funner.
I think it's a 20. It's the same one since I got it repierced a couple years ago.
CBR?


----------



## Arduinna

CBR is a captive ball ring. If you are just wearing a nose screw and want a bigger ball, you don't have to go up in gauge, I wasn't sure if you were wearing a ring or nose screw.


----------



## lilylove

Ahh, ok.
,I have the screw. (i like that sentence







) I thought I needed to go bigger to get more interest.
I'll have to think about this more.
Thanks


----------



## Arduinna

naw, if you are wearing a nose screw you can just get one with a bigger ball, you don't need to gauge up.


----------



## olliepop

Going to get my nose pierced in two weeks. From what I've read, piercers usually pierce at 20g. Not sure what type of stud they pierce with. Do you have to pick your own when you go or is there a standard type they use?

Should I go with stainless steel, 14K gold, or titanium? Which will be more conducive to healing?

I will definitely ask all these questions when I go, but just looking for a heads up. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mommaof3boz

I just had my nose pierced and I think they did a 16ga, but not totally sure.


----------



## Funny Face

Hi all!









I'm starting my first tattoo in a few weeks. The artist is working on it now but it will be a half sleeve of birds and bees. I'm so excited and nervous already!

No piercing, I'm not a big jewelry wearer.

I've loved browsing through everyone's tattoo pics, so beautiful!


----------



## olliepop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommaof3boz* 
I just had my nose pierced and I think they did a 16ga, but not totally sure.


Thanks. I got it done today. He used an 18gauge. I love it!


----------



## punkrockmomma

Hi, I'm working on my first half sleeve right now. This will tattoo #7. I finally found an amazing tattoo artist here in my city, and had the money so I went for it. She's been wonderful, and I'm so happy with it so far. This is also my first experience with having an artist custom design a tattoo for me. I just gave her a bunch of ideas, and told her what I really liked about her other tattoos, and she went from there, and the results couldn't have been any better then what I imagined. Here are the pics I have of it, including the original design. I'm hoping it'll be done on Friday, which will being sitting 5, and it will have taken 16+ hours.







http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?saved=1


----------



## Aka mommy

Subbing! I have 4 tattoos, but no longer have any piercings. My body has rejected 8 of the 10, so i stopped. I cant wait to give birth and be done with nursing, as I'm contemplating a half sleeve or a full back piece!

This is my most recent, represents my being a surrogate last year as well as my own phoenix process via the cherry blossoms. I'm dying to add to it!

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b3...1415tat012.jpg


----------



## HoneyTree

Oooooo! Hey, mamas!!! Man, why didn't I think to look for you all in Mothering?

I stretched my lobes to 10 gauges last month, and battled a short-lived but nasty infection in one. When that cleared up, I don't know, maybe I had some residual bad feelings about it, because I began to second guess the whole thing! Ack! After all that!!!

So, I'm in need of some stretched-ears love!

I only own three pairs of earrings right now: the black horn spirals that I stretched with, these blue drop spirals, and these grapefruit-colored squids. I love them, but the jewelry is so much more expensive that I'm having to go slow with new pieces. That said, some Little Seven Cthulhu's are on my list as well as EVERYTHING in red horn from Kolo.


----------



## Eyelet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punkrockmomma* 
Hi, I'm working on my first half sleeve right now. This will tattoo #7. I finally found an amazing tattoo artist here in my city, and had the money so I went for it. She's been wonderful, and I'm so happy with it so far. This is also my first experience with having an artist custom design a tattoo for me. I just gave her a bunch of ideas, and told her what I really liked about her other tattoos, and she went from there, and the results couldn't have been any better then what I imagined. Here are the pics I have of it, including the original design. I'm hoping it'll be done on Friday, which will being sitting 5, and it will have taken 16+ hours.







http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?saved=1

Beautiful..Congratulations!


----------



## punkrockmomma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HoneyTree* 
Oooooo! Hey, mamas!!! Man, why didn't I think to look for you all in Mothering?

I stretched my lobes to 10 gauges last month, and battled a short-lived but nasty infection in one. When that cleared up, I don't know, maybe I had some residual bad feelings about it, because I began to second guess the whole thing! Ack! After all that!!!

So, I'm in need of some stretched-ears love!

I only own three pairs of earrings right now: the black horn spirals that I stretched with, these blue drop spirals, and these grapefruit-colored squids. I love them, but the jewelry is so much more expensive that I'm having to go slow with new pieces. That said, some Little Seven Cthulhu's are on my list as well as EVERYTHING in red horn from Kolo.

I love the jewelry!! I've had the same 10 gage, weighted, stainless steel hoops in my ears for 4 years now. They're a pain to take out, and I like the simple look of them, but seeing this jewelry makes me want to get something new.


----------



## MsVyky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HoneyTree* 

So, I'm in need of some stretched-ears love!


I've got much love to share

Xmas present from my hubby, 1 5/8" Tiger's Eye from Evolve
http://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._6608363_n.jpg

not the greatest photo, but you can see them. William Morris plugs from Gorilla Glass:
http://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-...60_6412292.jpg

Gorilla Glass Lifesavers:
http://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-...43743_6678.jpg

Bad photo, but they really are gorgeous. "Ice Princess" from OneTribe (Quartz/Agate geode inclusions):
http://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-...05689_7849.jpg

Mayan opalite from Tawapa:
http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-...95440_1244.jpg

I don't have any good photos of my wood goodies from Omerica


----------



## mommaof3boz

I have a three week old nose piercing. It is pink and very puffy on the outside around the gem. No drainage, a tiny bit tender. Using saline on it daily. How do I tell if its a keloid or if I'm rejecting it? My ears have always been a bit fussy, but can wear earrings. What to do? HELP please. My piercer is 100 miles round trip.


----------



## Arduinna

I'd get some emu oil, I have one ear hole that took a lot longer to heal when I had them tapered and the emu oil really helped. If you can't get any locally you can get it at body art forms online.


----------



## MsVyky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommaof3boz* 
I have a three week old nose piercing. It is pink and very puffy on the outside around the gem. No drainage, a tiny bit tender. Using saline on it daily. How do I tell if its a keloid or if I'm rejecting it? My ears have always been a bit fussy, but can wear earrings. What to do? HELP please. My piercer is 100 miles round trip.

Sounds like granulated/hypertrophic scarring. Could be the finish on your jewelry, could be mechanical irritation or chemical irritation or you could have bumped or snagged it.


----------



## HoneyTree

Vyky, my girl, thank you so much for that. Your pieces are AMAZING! I love the ones that look like clouds the best.


----------



## MsVyky

I love me some jewelry. The funny thing is I rarely ever wear it. Naked lobes are much more practical with a wee one


----------



## Labbemama

I just joined the tattoo tribe. 

I got a rose on my right shoulder, designed especially for me by my 16 y.o.

She got her lips pierced while I got my tattoo.

I just got it retouched because of bra lines thru it. Location is everything. LOL.

It's kind of something no one expected me to do.

I would love to get a tattoo that represents each of my kids but am still contemplating what each one would get.


----------



## Arduinna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shmer24* 
Use jojoba oil on your ears, it will help them stretch and stay moisturized.

Also, you could try something other than metal. Wood is amazing, light weight and organic. No allergies there.

HTH

Thanks, I decided to stay at 16 gauge for now. I'm debating 3rd holes though. But pool season is coming so I might wait for fall.


----------



## BettinaAuSucre

I am starting to gauge my ears. I was a 20g, i assume this because i got them pierced when I was 10 and haven't really worn earrings much since. I decided to do it because i wanted to use the holes that i have had for so long. I am planning to go up to a 10 at most. I dont want gaping holes.Yesterday, I put in 16g because they didnt have any 18g rings. So far, they are just a bit sore. I cleaned them carefully. Today they dont feel so bad







I am looking forward to the new earrings i get once i gauge them.


----------



## Susana

I'm feeling rather giddy..I'm getting my second tatt on Thurs. April 1st









it's going to be vines swirling down from my right shoulder over my bicep with indigo morning glories spread throughout.

can't.wait.


----------



## mommaof3boz

My nose piercing is no more. Had to take it out. Or let me rephrase...it was so swollen the gem disappeared into the hole and I had to poke it back up and out!!!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Vyky What are your thoughts on transdermals and microdermals? I'm thinking of getting an eyelet done.


----------



## MsVyky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sweetmama26* 
Vyky What are your thoughts on transdermals and microdermals? I'm thinking of getting an eyelet done.

I have a transdermal implant and it's been nothing but trouble right from the get-go, though they are pretty much obsolete since the perfection of the microdermal- which I love. I've had, for the most part, great success with them in my clients so long as they're properly placed and on people who are conscientious about caring for their piercings.

Though I'm not sure what you mean by wanting an eyelet- you want to stretch your earlobes?


----------



## terrordactyl

hey everyone can i join i'm a NMY but i love Tattoos and piercings i'm getting a new shoulder piece done next wednesday of snowflakes and i'm super excited its my first big piece.


----------



## terrordactyl

i wanted to ask has anyone seen any tattoos of snowflakes they really like i need to bring something in an i can't find anything


----------



## Sweetmama26

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MsVyky* 
I have a transdermal implant and it's been nothing but trouble right from the get-go, though they are pretty much obsolete since the perfection of the microdermal- which I love. I've had, for the most part, great success with them in my clients so long as they're properly placed and on people who are conscientious about caring for their piercings.

Though I'm not sure what you mean by wanting an eyelet- you want to stretch your earlobes?

No I want a microdermal right near the corner of my eye, I don't have my lobes stretched and I rarely wear earrings in my ears, I have piercings elsewhere. I've never had problems with any of my surface piercings, so I want to get a microdermal since I've had good experiences with my surface piercings.


----------



## MsVyky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sweetmama26* 
No I want a microdermal right near the corner of my eye,

They look super cute there! I did a set on a lovely girl
http://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-...692694_314.jpg
(linked with her permish)

She's had them forever and a day now.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MsVyky* 
They look super cute there! I did a set on a lovely girl
http://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-...692694_314.jpg
(linked with her permish)

She's had them forever and a day now.

Thanks, I'll book with my piercer here, I'm really excited to get one done


----------



## Funny Face

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shaina* 
i wanted to ask has anyone seen any tattoos of snowflakes they really like i need to bring something in an i can't find anything

I don't think I've ever seen a snowflake tattoo, that's really original!









My appt is tomorrow to get my first tattoo, we're starting the outline for my half sleeve!


----------



## New_Momma

I have 8 tats and much more to come.

I've had quite a few exotic peircings but they're all closed up now.

The next tat I want is a quarter sleeve of an ocean scene for my son. (middle name-Oceanside)

I'm looking for a tattoo shop in the area to get that done.

I've never been tattooed in this state.

Any shop suggestions??


----------



## aggieP

Hi all! I'd like to join this tribe









I have had many piercings, including nipple and bellybutton, but am not wearing any of them atm.

I have two tatoos currently, one on my wrist and a shoulder piece. I want so many more. I am addicted









Does anyone have any links to some phoenix tatoos? I think I want a traditional japanese style design. Lots of colour. I have been looking for a design for ages but have been unsuccessful, this seemed like a good place to ask


----------



## Mama2Xander

I'd like to join in too









I don't have any tattoos yet but have been mulling one over for several months. I want to get one to honour some very difficult stuff we have gone through with my oldest son, who now finally has a proper diagnosis and is doing much better. It would take a long time to write out the whole story/meaning behind this (although I will if someone wants to know), but the tattoo idea basically incorporates a puzzle piece and a scorpion. I think I want to have the scorpion starting out on the puzzle piece (like it's the picture on the puzzle piece), but then it continues off of the puzzle piece with a more 3D effect. Hope that makes sense







I'm not quite ready to do it yet but hopefully in the not-too-distant future.

I have 3 piercings and will probably leave it at that. I just got my earlobes re-pierced last week after not having worn earrings since DS1 was a baby, and I got my left helix pierced as well. I think it's healing okay although it is definitely more sore than I thought it would be, lol. I am hoping to be able to towel-dry my hair again one day!!


----------



## New_Natural_Mom

Hi! Can I join? I have 2 tattoos: 1 on the back of my neck (Japanese symbol for eternity) and a triskelion on my ankle. I want another one on the back of my shoulder, and I know a local mama who mixes her own natural, non-toxic ink, but I am still nursing.

I really (reallyreallyreallyreally) want to get my labret pierced, and have for about 15 years, *but* I work in an office and I don't see anyone else here with facial piercings. And my DH says he hates them. If I didn't work in an office I would do it in a heartbeat, but alas, I am stuck.


----------



## Indigo73

Just popping in to share my excitement. Getting new ink in just over 2 weeks. DP & I are getting matching ink on our left forearm to celebrate our 10 years of marriage. Woohoo!







The shop's office manager penciled us in for a good long stretch so we can talk future designs. I am also hoping to have enough cash in my pocket to get my nose pierced.


----------



## fresh_veggie

I lurk here, just wanted to post.

I've got 8 ear piercings, my naval, and I'm planning on a VH in the near future







I've always wanted a tattoo, and the design I want (and have wanted) is huge and would be kinda expensive for us right now. DH isn't too keen on it, but that's fine with me.

So my lobes are currently 12g, but I got a really great pair of 8g glass swirls that I want to put in. I tried - lol - but I think I'll have to find a 10g pair first and put the 8g on the shelf.

I'd love to carve my own earrings someday. Does anyone here make their own piercing jewelry?


----------



## smilingsara

*fresh veggie*: I don't make my own jewelry, but at the Art school I graduated from a lot of people made their own gauges, they were really neat. I say go for it, whats the worst that can happen?!

I have three tattoos, my lip ring (that I wear faithfully everyday and I have no plans of taking it out) and my ears pierced. I'm thinking about another hole in my ear(s) but dunno what to do.


----------



## Lotus33

Hey,
I've had my belly button pierced for a few years now & recently become pregnant. Will I be needing to take it out? I'm afraid it will close up, I'd rather not have to get it re-done. Does anyone know of any flexible alternative?

Thanks!


----------



## smilingsara

we were just on vacation in Florida and I saw a VERY pregnant woman with her bellybutton ring still in.

It may be a preference thing.

I hope that helps...


----------



## Laur318

i apologize that i dont have links, but there is a extra long banana bell meant specifically for pregnancy. don't take it out! what a pain to have to heal all over again! and then they have to pierce thru scar tisue and that SUCKS! ouch!

also, i thought there were clear/flexible ones intended for pregnancy. but i might be making this part up.


----------



## terrordactyl

does anyone here know a good tattoo shop in Santa Fe NM? pm me please if u do


----------



## Eyelet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shaina* 
does anyone here know a good tattoo shop in Santa Fe NM? pm me please if u do

Dawn Purnell. She does excellent work and has a great reputation. There's a waiting list to see her, but totally worth it, I think.

http://www.dawnpurnell.com


----------



## Laur318

so ladies, how do you verify that the artist/piercer is up to your standards? i dont feel like looking at a book of work is enough, because how do you honestly know that is hisher work? do you regularly ask for references?
i need to establish a relationship with an artist in my (new) area.
FYI: I am near the shoreline in CT.

also, i recently got my belly button repierced (3rd time) but my son decided he wants to nurse nonstop like a newborn lately and he is very rough to it and is squirmy just like any kid. but it stings at his point at 1 1/2 weeks old. since there really isnt a good way to get him physically off my belly, what would you do? any suggestions for padding or covering it in a sanitary, gentle way for nursing? i'm also talking about nursing in public, so i cant walk around with a sexy boppy pillow all the time. no, really, i just dont want to draw even more attention to NIP.


----------



## Indigo73

Where on the Shoreline are you? I am on the eastern side of the state and could give local to me recommendations but, if you are at the other end, 2 - 2.5 hours might be too much of a drive for you.


----------



## Indigo73

Oh! And I have new ink.










__
https://flic.kr/p/4545861190


----------



## MsVyky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Laur318* 
so ladies, how do you verify that the artist/piercer is up to your standards? i dont feel like looking at a book of work is enough, because how do you honestly know that is hisher work? do you regularly ask for references?
i need to establish a relationship with an artist in my (new) area.
FYI: I am near the shoreline in CT.

First- Ask to see the results of their most recent spore test- this is how they verify that their autoclave (sterilizer) is functioning properly. The sheet should be dated within a month and should say something along the lines of "no growth after one week's incubation" (Means the spores that were run through the machine are not growing, and thus that the autoclave is killing all microbes, spore are hardest to kill)

Second- look at the artist's portfolio- do the piercings look good to you? Does the jewelry look properly fitted and appropriately sized? Ask if the photos are of healed or fresh piercings. Anybody can poke a hole and put jewelry in it, not everybody can do it in a manner than will actually be conducive to healing.

For tattooers- do the photos make you go "OMG, WOW!" or "meh"? If you're not blown out of the water, don't get tattooed by that person. There is some wicked talent out there, find it. Don't settle. tattoos are forever (well, unless you're rich and have a high pain tolerance, in which case, there are always lasers! LOL)

Back to piercings- make sure that you ask for implant grade, internally threaded body jewelry. (If you want to know the exact specs, I will post those for you). Don't allow anyone to use "surgical stainless steel" to be implanted in your body. That term means nothing. My pots and pans are technically "Surgical steel" (term is a marketing ploy meaning it won't rust when it's processed and reused). Internal threading means that the bar is the female component and the ball is male. Makes for easier insertion and removal and marks a high- quality piece of jewelry. Jewels should be bezel or prong set, not epoxied, and not foil backed rhinestones- they should be lab grown synthetics- the cheap alternative actually has lead content.

I'm going to stop here. LOL. I could write a novel in this thread.


----------



## terrordactyl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jaki* 
Dawn Purnell. She does excellent work and has a great reputation. There's a waiting list to see her, but totally worth it, I think.

http://www.dawnpurnell.com

wow thank you her stuff is beautiful, have u had anything done by her before?


----------



## shmer24

Hi everyone! Glad to be back and announce the grand opening of SWPlugs. We hand-make beautiful organic wood plugs.

I'm so excited to have it up and running!

Thanks for letting me share with all of you awesome mamas!

www.swplugs.com


----------



## shmer24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Indigo73* 
Oh! And I have new ink.










__
https://flic.kr/p/4545861190

Oh! Awesome!

DH and I got matching tattoos on our 1st anniversary. Those are sweet!


----------



## punkrockmomma

Here's my newish ink. I hope this link works. My half sleeve is under "in progress", and are the 1st and 2nd pics (fairy 1/2sleeve).http://www.thirtysixtytwo.com/ania.htmI love these pics of it, because you can see almost all of it. I love my new artist, she's awesome, and creates some of the most original work I've ever seen, and it's all original designs. I also love the shop she works at, it's very laid back, professional, and unpretentious. I plan on going to her husband Lane if I want anything in color, that's how I found her in the first place, I was looking for him.


----------



## changingseasons

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punkrockmomma* 
Here's my newish ink. I hope this link works. My half sleeve is under "in progress", and are the 1st and 2nd pics (fairy 1/2sleeve).http://www.thirtysixtytwo.com/ania.htmI love these pics of it, because you can see almost all of it. I love my new artist, she's awesome, and creates some of the most original work I've ever seen, and it's all original designs. I also love the shop she works at, it's very laid back, professional, and unpretentious. I plan on going to her husband Lane if I want anything in color, that's how I found her in the first place, I was looking for him.









WOW. She has some amazing pieces!!! And I have to say, yours is one of my favorite! That is *gorgeous*.


----------



## Eyelet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shaina* 
wow thank you her stuff is beautiful, have u had anything done by her before?


I, personally, don't have any work by her. But, I've met her once at a tattoo convention and know a few people who do. She's pretty well known in the tattoo community and was even featured a couple tattoo magazines for her work. I'm sure you'll have a great experience if you go with her. Good luck!


----------



## punkrockmomma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
WOW. She has some amazing pieces!!! And I have to say, yours is one of my favorite! That is *gorgeous*.

Thanks!







I'm so incredibly happy with it. I hope to have more work done by her in the future.


----------



## alaskaberry

Hi, I'm new. ((Subbing!)) I currently only have one tattoo and ear piercings, but I really want some more tatts. I used to have a cartilige piercing, but I'm very allergic to nickel so it got infected and closed up pretty quickly (actually my ear piercings do that too--so I have to re-pierce one side every time I want to wear earrings!). Anyway, I'm planning on getting my nose pierced for my birthday. I was wondering if a ring or a stud is better? I heard it's easier to clean with a ring.


----------



## MittensKittens

I'm getting new ink tomorrow and I am super excited!


----------



## BettinaAuSucre

yay! what are you getting done Mittens?


----------



## MittensKittens

I am having a snake embracing a yin/yang, in Asian style. It's to celebrate overcoming trauma and loving the future again


----------



## MittensKittens

It will be covering most of my right leg, over an old scar. I can't wait!


----------



## MittensKittens

My new tat is done! It looks fabulous and took nearly five hours! I'm so happy with it and I'll try and post a picture when it heals!

Has anyone else got new ink to show off? I love Dawn Purnell's work!


----------



## BettinaAuSucre

yay!! cant wait to see it Mittens!

i am trying to guage my ears to 2G, at most 0G. Right now i have tapers in at 8G. They ache but i am careful to keep them clean. I went from a 14G to an 8G which is a big jump, and i am worried i will cause issues for myself by going to quickly. Not to mention I have heard warnings against wearing tapers all day long. I dont have any 8G jewelry right now so I would have to go down to a 12G.









am I doing this wrong?


----------



## PeachyKeen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BettinaAuSucre* 
yay!! cant wait to see it Mittens!

i am trying to guage my ears to 2G, at most 0G. Right now i have tapers in at 8G. They ache but i am careful to keep them clean. I went from a 14G to an 8G which is a big jump, and i am worried i will cause issues for myself by going to quickly. Not to mention I have heard warnings against wearing tapers all day long. I dont have any 8G jewelry right now so I would have to go down to a 12G.









am I doing this wrong?

Shouldn't cause issues but maybe a lot more pain then necessary. I went from a 18g to a 14g in my eyebrow and I noticed quite a bit of swelling but never had infection or anything.
Sorry for just jumping in but I just came across this thread!
I'm Jen and I have my eyebrow and lip pierced and am working on getting my septum done after I have my babe and possibly my first ink.


----------



## BettinaAuSucre

welcome Jen!

I was worried about infection so i went down to a 12G ring. I noticed a good bit of blood when i changed the piercings so i think i may have torn it a bit.


----------



## Lilike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punkrockmomma* 
Here's my newish ink. I hope this link works. My half sleeve is under "in progress", and are the 1st and 2nd pics (fairy 1/2sleeve).http://www.thirtysixtytwo.com/ania.htmI love these pics of it, because you can see almost all of it. I love my new artist, she's awesome, and creates some of the most original work I've ever seen, and it's all original designs. I also love the shop she works at, it's very laid back, professional, and unpretentious. I plan on going to her husband Lane if I want anything in color, that's how I found her in the first place, I was looking for him.









i love love love this artist and your sleeve! so much that my husband and i are trying to come up with excuses to go to Milwaukee to get tattoos! she would be perfect for a concept that i have been wanting to get. are you in milwaukee? any idea if she ever travels to conventions?


----------



## punkrockmomma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lilike* 
i love love love this artist and your sleeve! so much that my husband and i are trying to come up with excuses to go to Milwaukee to get tattoos! she would be perfect for a concept that i have been wanting to get. are you in milwaukee? any idea if she ever travels to conventions?

I'm not sure where she is at the moment. She has moved back to Poland, but travels back and forth quite a bit. Your best bet is to email her to find out when she'll be back in Milwaukee again. I know that she's planning/hoping to be in Milwaukee this fall sometime, and has already made appointments with people for the dates she hopes to be back in town. It's funny that you mention traveling to get a tattoo done by her, while I was getting mine done, there was a whole weekend that she spent on a tattoo for someone who had come all the way from Pennsylvania.


----------



## Lilike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punkrockmomma* 
I'm not sure where she is at the moment. She has moved back to Poland, but travels back and forth quite a bit. Your best bet is to email her to find out when she'll be back in Milwaukee again. I know that she's planning/hoping to be in Milwaukee this fall sometime, and has already made appointments with people for the dates she hopes to be back in town. It's funny that you mention traveling to get a tattoo done by her, while I was getting mine done, there was a whole weekend that she spent on a tattoo for someone who had come all the way from Pennsylvania.

if she's working in Portland that would be even better if we were going to travel because we love Portland. we're in Denver so it's about the same distance. ...still just dreaming of course!


----------



## teenyxdoodlez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BettinaAuSucre* 
yay!! cant wait to see it Mittens!

i am trying to guage my ears to 2G, at most 0G. Right now i have tapers in at 8G. They ache but i am careful to keep them clean. I went from a 14G to an 8G which is a big jump, and i am worried i will cause issues for myself by going to quickly. Not to mention I have heard warnings against wearing tapers all day long. I dont have any 8G jewelry right now so I would have to go down to a 12G.









am I doing this wrong?

I'm not sure if wearing tappers all day is good for you or not, personally i've never used them. What I would suggest is taking your 12g plugs and doing the "wrap" method. If you've never heard of that, its taking regular teflon tape (or plumbers tape) and wrapping them evenly. You'll need to change out the tape AT LEAST every other day. When you re-wrap add another round or two. This will help with the stretching. Not only that, it's less painful than jumping from one gauge to another & it's quicker. Since your not planning on going too big this should be a better method for you.
I am now at 1inch and i've used this method the entire time and reached this size within a year.







Whatever you decide to do DO NOT jump from one gauge to another too quick. Your right, you can cause major damage to your lobes which can sometimes be irreversible. Good luck!!








And now to introduce myself:








Fist off, i'm so happy to have found you ladies( & gents if there is any).







I started getting modified when I was 15. It started out with my ears, I had like a billion in each..lol! So over the past 10 years i've changed them so much.
Here's what i've _HAD_:6-7 earings in each ear, Upper Belly button, Labret, 2 snake bites on each side of bottom lip, vertical labret.
Here's what I currently _HAVE_: 1 inch lobes (Which I LOVE LOVE LOVE), Tragus on right ear, 2 on upper cartilage of left ear, 1 snake bite on each side of lower lip, Septum, Left side of nostril, Eyebrow.
Hopefully soon i'll be getting a vertical tragus on my left ear. I have no tattoos yet. As soon as I have my lil Ladybug I will be getting my first one which will be my wedding ring. DH already has his and i'm super excited to finally be able to get mine!!


----------



## Lilike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punkrockmomma* 
I'm not sure where she is at the moment. She has moved back to Poland, but travels back and forth quite a bit. Your best bet is to email her to find out when she'll be back in Milwaukee again. I know that she's planning/hoping to be in Milwaukee this fall sometime, and has already made appointments with people for the dates she hopes to be back in town. It's funny that you mention traveling to get a tattoo done by her, while I was getting mine done, there was a whole weekend that she spent on a tattoo for someone who had come all the way from Pennsylvania.

just reread that. POLAND. yikes! can't travel that far!


----------



## Arduinna

@


----------



## terrordactyl

I have a question hoping someone can help me out

I've had my Navel/belly button pierced for a good 9 or so years now i've never had any problems with it.. no swelling, infection nothing all of a sudden last week it got really sore and swollen and started hurting it stops if i take the Jewlery out. anyone know why this could be happening? do u think it could be the metal after all these years


----------



## SamiPolizzi

Are there any tattooed mamas from the Chicago area who can suggest an artist for me?


----------



## punkrockmomma

Hey all you tattooed mom's and dad's out there, I thought you might find this thread interesting http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?t=1227595. I know I did, because I put sunscreen on my tattoos everyday to prevent fading. I actually threw out my old sunscreen and went and bought new stuff. If it wasn't something I used every day I wouldn't have gone that far, but since it is, I feel I should use a better, nontoxic sunscreen. YKWIM?


----------



## Eyelet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SamiPolizzi* 
Are there any tattooed mamas from the Chicago area who can suggest an artist for me?

Depending on how far you wish to travel, I highly recommend Danise Wolfe from Lucky 7 in Libertyville -she's done a ton of work on me and I can personally say she's awesome.









If you'd prefer to stay in the city, Deluxe tattoo on Irving Park Road is well known and probably the best in the city. Insight Tattoo also comes highly recommended.

Good luck!


----------



## kangaroo_mom

Pierced mama here! I pierced my nose a few years ago randomly on my way home from the dentist. I had my oldest daughter (who was 6 at the time) with me. She thought it was cool. Although when I got home, my (now ex)husband threatened to divorce me over it. So I took it out but when we finally did split I went back to my piercer and had it redone for my 29th birthday. My piercer got a kick out of that. I had my naval pierced for a bit but it kept getting infected. Sad because I loved it and I hoped I could dress it up for belly dancing.

I want to get a cartilage piercing on my right ear and get a Phoenix tattoo with a lotus flower on my back to symbolize having to burn down my life and start over several times. But being a broke student mama, I'm still saving for that. lol My two girls like to do henna and say that they are going to be Tattoo artists one day and I get a kick out of that especially since their dad is super conservative, lol.


----------



## First-Time-Mommy

New here.

I currently have 3 tattoo's and plan to get a few more. I've pretty much removed most of my piercings since my baby pulls at everything, eh, maybe I'll put them back in after this phase stops







. I had 5 piercings... not going to mention where exactly. My hubby has tons of tattoo's, both sleeves, legs, back, chest even... and some 0g earrings that he plans to get even larger.







also his nips... is this still appropriate for this tribe? We've always been into this sort of thing and are pretty open, so.


----------



## tngirl11

I couldn't figure out where to ask this question. Then I found this thread and figured it must be the perfect place! So I just got a tattoo today. It's my second one, but my first was almost ten years ago before I got a lot more into "natural" living (avoiding chemicals, etc.) So I'm wondering if there's something natural I could use on the tattoo for the next few days instead of antibiotic ointment. I have raw shea butter that I use for everything. Think that would do? Thanks!


----------



## NettleTea

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kangaroo_mom* 
My two girls like to do henna and say that they are going to be Tattoo artists one day and I get a kick out of that especially since their dad is super conservative, lol.


----------



## terrordactyl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tngirl11* 
I couldn't figure out where to ask this question. Then I found this thread and figured it must be the perfect place! So I just got a tattoo today. It's my second one, but my first was almost ten years ago before I got a lot more into "natural" living (avoiding chemicals, etc.) So I'm wondering if there's something natural I could use on the tattoo for the next few days instead of antibiotic ointment. I have raw shea butter that I use for everything. Think that would do? Thanks!

i just used non scented lotion i never used antibiotic ointment


----------



## Aka mommy

Anyone ever had an idea for a tattoo they wanted, but not sure how to incorporate it? I really want a phoenix to represent ds's birth, but i want something feminine. I want a full back peace, but have a tribal tattoo right above my butt crack and a rose/heart tattoo on my upper right shoulder. I usually draw my own tattoo's, but i'm struggling with this because i want it feminine but still able to represent ds!


----------



## shelley4

i have a consult for my next tattoo on thursday. i'm pretty excited! it's me and DH's 10th anniversary in a few weeks, and so this one is going to be for him. i'll post a pic whenever the work gets done (in a few weeks!?)


----------



## Eyelet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aka mommy* 
Anyone ever had an idea for a tattoo they wanted, but not sure how to incorporate it? I really want a phoenix to represent ds's birth, but i want something feminine. I want a full back peace, but have a tribal tattoo right above my butt crack and a rose/heart tattoo on my upper right shoulder. I usually draw my own tattoo's, but i'm struggling with this because i want it feminine but still able to represent ds!

I'd take several photos of images you like/drawn, and take them to a reputable artist to draw them for you and have them incorporate your existing tattoos with the new piece. That's what they're there for.


----------



## SubliminalDarkness

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tngirl11* 
I couldn't figure out where to ask this question. Then I found this thread and figured it must be the perfect place! So I just got a tattoo today. It's my second one, but my first was almost ten years ago before I got a lot more into "natural" living (avoiding chemicals, etc.) So I'm wondering if there's something natural I could use on the tattoo for the next few days instead of antibiotic ointment. I have raw shea butter that I use for everything. Think that would do? Thanks!

The artist I used to go to always recommended bacitracin for a day, then just plain lotion after that, so that is what I've always done.


----------



## Anna1979

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tngirl11* 
I couldn't figure out where to ask this question. Then I found this thread and figured it must be the perfect place! So I just got a tattoo today. It's my second one, but my first was almost ten years ago before I got a lot more into "natural" living (avoiding chemicals, etc.) So I'm wondering if there's something natural I could use on the tattoo for the next few days instead of antibiotic ointment. I have raw shea butter that I use for everything. Think that would do? Thanks!

I always use unscented lotion on mine. Nothing fancy or expensive.


----------



## trimestersdoula

I have always used unscented lotion as well. My husband uses A & D diaper ointment. He has a HUGE tub of it in the cupboard LOL. He has so many tattoos I cant even count them anymore. He actually has another one booked for September. Its going to be a 3 sitting tattoo and is SUPER intricate and very large. Hes putting it on his ribcage.

I guess I should introduce myself as I have never posted here.

I have 2 tattoos. One is a quote with paw prints that says "Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." I also have my daughters name on my forearm. I have one piercing (monroe) and 2 holes in each ear. Bottom ones are a 00 gauge.


----------



## shelley4

got my second tattoo! i love it!!!

link to blog/pictures


----------



## BettinaAuSucre

awww HOW CUTE! I love geeky tattoos. my hubby has two tattoos of Mario Mushrooms on his legs









I think getting the text in courier would have fit better, but it's lovely!


----------



## shelley4

i don't understand... fit as in size? or as in style? because i purposely chose a more cursive type lettering to be in contrast to the numbers.


----------



## BettinaAuSucre

The style

I appreciate the contrast...hope i didn't bring your new tattoo high down


----------



## shelley4

no worries! i'm very open to other people's comments and opinions







just trying to clarify what you meant.

....

already planning my next tattoo.. this is sort of addicting, eh. the next one will be my biggest piece yet.. all three of my kid's birth flowers down my calf with a hummingbird (for my niece). dunno if that will be this year or next though. i plan on getting a few more holes in my head while i'm at it


----------



## KelRus98

Subbing the thread... thot I'd introduce myself. Tattooed and pierced momma here; nose,eyebrow, tongue and bottom lip ... idk what u'd calling maybe an anti Monroe lol 5 tatts presently dd's name inside wrist, yin yang tramp stamp, Gemini neck tat, Sig others (aka love of my life and father of my expected bundle)name on left ring finger and ankh/shamrock on my back. can't wait to get more will be adding dd's hand or foot print to her name and name and hand or foot of new addition post arrival!!! Can't wait for more ink!!!


----------



## BettinaAuSucre

I have no idea what an ankh shamrock would look like but i have both of those as separate tattos, the shamrock as a tramp stamp and the ankh on the back of my next LOL....i have a labret..is that what you meant by anti-monroe?

Congrats on the little bundle!


----------



## Earthy Birthy

Hi! Subbing and introduction. I am a tattoo loving midwife, and I have a few tattoos plus a sleeve in progress. I am super excited about the sleeve because A) it is gorgeous and B) it is a healing piece for me. On my forearm is a clover surrounded by two big purple roses, representing our first miscarriage (a baby girl we named Clover). A bodhi tree in bloom grows up from there, all the way up to my shoulder. This represents our baby boy, Bodhi, who we lost during the second trimester a few months ago. In front of the tree is a big gorgeous pregnant goddess who represents the Feminine Divine. She is cradling Earth in her hands (or she will be once the shading and color is added to her belly), and she has lovely long hair and big beautiful breasts.

Now, living in one of the most conservative parts of a conservative state, it has been interesting to see the reactions of people to my tattoo. I have had people openly glare at me like I am just a walking display of pornography, and even say rude things loud enough where my family can hear them. Nudity is not pornography, people! But I have also had people just come up and tell me how beautiful my ink is.









I have been traveling up to Denver to get my sleeve done a bit at a time, and I have another appointment scheduled for November. We are moving to Colorado early next year though, so it will be easier to schedule appointments then. I can't wait to have it finished! Oh, and my artist's name is Jenny Lee. She is tattooing at an art gallery called Kaze, which has such a different feel from the tattoo shops that I have gotten work done in before. I love it, I love Jenny, and I am so happy with my piece in progress!









lol--just realized that I have the little avatar on my posts that gives you an idea of what the pregnant Earth belly will look like. I had my belly painted when I was pregnant with DS#2, and you can see a better pic of it here.


----------



## Anna1979

Hi ladies, I've been lurking for a while and figured it's about time I introduced myself.

I have five tattoos; the constallation pisces on my left foot, a black panther on my right hip, a butterfly on my lower back, orchids that surround the butterfly (these were done as two seperate tattoos years apart) and two koi fish swimming in opposite directions that cover my back from bra strap down to the orchids.

I also have my three piercings in each ear, one in my belly button and yesterday I got my left nipple pierced.


----------



## kristenyostdc

I think my husband would kill me! I have been dying to get my nose pierced for years. And I've really been thinking about it a lot lately. But I know if I did it or even mentioned it my hubby would freak. Would you all do it even though your hubby/SO wouldn't like it? I'm very hard headed and I'll probably do it anyway, but thought I'd ask. Thanks!


----------



## Eyelet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kristenyostdc* 
I think my husband would kill me! I have been dying to get my nose pierced for years. And I've really been thinking about it a lot lately. But I know if I did it or even mentioned it my hubby would freak. Would you all do it even though your hubby/SO wouldn't like it? I'm very hard headed and I'll probably do it anyway, but thought I'd ask. Thanks!









I think it's important to take your partners feelings into consideration, but the bottom line is that ultimately it's your body. Ask him _why_ he's so freaked out by a nose piercing and communicate from there.

Good luck.


----------



## Anna1979

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kristenyostdc* 
I think my husband would kill me! I have been dying to get my nose pierced for years. And I've really been thinking about it a lot lately. But I know if I did it or even mentioned it my hubby would freak. Would you all do it even though your hubby/SO wouldn't like it? I'm very hard headed and I'll probably do it anyway, but thought I'd ask. Thanks!









My husband gets a little freaked out everytime I start thinking about a new tattoo or piercing. I always ask his opinion and he tells me "your body your choice I love you no matter what"







He always ends up liking the results but just takes him time to get use to the idea.


----------



## kyrahudler

Subbing, since I'm another tattooed and pierced mama


----------



## ToadJode

Signed,
Tattooed and (previously) pierced Mama










Question:

What are your thoughts on tattoos and piercings for your kids? My twin girls are only 6 weeks old now, but eventually they are going to see and understand that Mommy and Daddy have tattoos. We are piercing their ears next week. BF and I have discussed it and would be willing to take them for belly button piercings at 13/14 years old and tattoos at 16 years old. I'm wondering what other parents think about it for their children?


----------



## BettinaAuSucre

I think at 13/14, putting a hole in your body sounds really awesome, but I don't think a 13/14 year old has the maturity to understand the consequences. Not to mention at 16, a tattoo is far too permanent and the design they could potentially pick could be one they will later disdain. There are exceptions for each case, where a child has done such things and not regretted it later, but, I will not assist in any body modification until the child is 18. After that, they are on their own to pay for it and transport themselves to a reputable facility to do so.

My father was extremely against both. His household, his rules, right? Well I now have 4 tattoos and 3 piercings. I understand now why he was so against it.


----------



## ToadJode

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BettinaAuSucre* 
I think at 13/14, putting a hole in your body sounds really awesome, but I don't think a 13/14 year old has the maturity to understand the consequences. Not to mention at 16, a tattoo is far too permanent and the design they could potentially pick could be one they will later disdain. There are exceptions for each case, where a child has done such things and not regretted it later, but, I will not assist in any body modification until the child is 18. After that, they are on their own to pay for it and transport themselves to a reputable facility to do so.

My father was extremely against both. His household, his rules, right? Well I now have 4 tattoos and 3 piercings. I understand now why he was so against it.

I was piercing myself at 14 and I went behind my parents' backs to get 3 tattoos while I was 17. I don't want my kids to do it the way I did...I'd prefer to take them.

Plus, if they know they can get a tattoo at 16, then they will have incentive to spend time picking something meaningful that they will really love. I certainly won't be allowing them to get just any ol' tattoo.


----------



## east carolina

Finally joining this tribe 'cause I got my first tattoo, this summer. I love it, it's like it's always been there and I'm already planning my next one.

My 5 year old DS is very tattoo positive. A good friend of ours had a quite a few visible tats and he loved to touch them. He really likes mine, too, but he hasn't gone as far as expressing a desire to have one himself.

I would let him get his ear pierced in his teens (like 15 and up), because I got mine done at 12 and am still happy to be able to wear earrings, but it wouldn't be a "hey mom, I wanna get my ears pierced", "sure, put your jacket on, we're going to get it done", but if it's something that he'd be wanting for a while, us talking about the decision, the permanence, the safety and maturity issues. Any other body modifications would need to wait until he was 18 and was 100% sure. I would be happy to walk him through and accompany him through any tat, piercing, hair style change, clothing choice, whatever.

Someone mentioned up-thread about getting a piercing even tho her DH disapproved. Well...... I actually would have a hard time with my husband telling me what to do and what not to do with my body (that's just me), and it's not something that my DH would do or that I would do to my DH, but I would be respectful of him and ask him to explain why. And explain why I want to get it done and why I feel it should be my decision alone to make. And I would do it anyway, if it's something that felt right to me.


----------



## shelley4

for piercing, i would say they would have to be at least 12, and go in to talk to the piercer first about what to expect, and after care and all that. i would not be willing to take my kids for tattoos until they are 18. they are a much bigger commitment! but i would go with them when they got it done, and i would support their choice to get tattoos.

my kids all think that tattoos/piercing is normal. alot of their friends parents have a tattoo of some sort, even if it's just a small one. they do understand that they don't wash off, and they are forever, so it's a huge decision.. both about whether to get one, and what you want to get done.


----------



## shelley4

can you guys give some tips on planning a half sleeve? right now i have a bunch of "single" tattoo ideas.. and i currently have one tattoo on each of my forearms, and want to add more. i don't know if i should just stick 'em where there is space, or try to come up with some sort of cohesive plan to make them look a little less random? none of the tattoos i want to get really "go" together, there isn't really a theme or anything like that, just all stuff that is really special to me (one is for my youngest dd, one for my hubby, one will be for where i was born, etc).

tips?


----------



## kyrahudler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *east carolina* 
My 5 year old DS is very tattoo positive. A good friend of ours had a quite a few visible tats and he loved to touch them. He really likes mine, too, but he hasn't gone as far as expressing a desire to have one himself.

My 4-year old is this way too and I love seeing that a new generation is going to be okay with the idea of body modification/body art. He loves tattoos and always wants to wear those temporary tattoos and when he sees someone with tattoos he gets super excited and looks at them yelling, "YOU HAVE TATTOOS!!!!!?" It's adorable


----------



## reelgeek

Very happy to have found this group. I have two tattoos right now, one of which is surrounding my belly button. I was just wondering if anyone has experience with tattoos stretching due to pregnancy and what shape they returned to after you lost the weight? I'm currently only just starting my 2nd trimester on my first (so far) successful pregnancy, so I've only begun showing a little bit (looks like I drank too much beer).

Should I be thinking about having it re-done?

I also have a belly button ring, which my mid-wife told me I'd have to replace with a surgical grade flexible plastic bar bell. Fortunately there's a lot of sites out there that sell maternity belly 'rings' in various sizes to fit as you expand. I also have a stud under my lip which I'm looking forward to being pulled by the eventual baby.









Erin.


----------



## Eyelet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reelgeek* 
Very happy to have found this group. I have two tattoos right now, one of which is surrounding my belly button. I was just wondering if anyone has experience with tattoos stretching due to pregnancy and what shape they returned to after you lost the weight? I'm currently only just starting my 2nd trimester on my first (so far) successful pregnancy, so I've only begun showing a little bit (looks like I drank too much beer).

Should I be thinking about having it re-done?

It really depends on your skin elasticity and how big you'll eventually get. I have a large moon tattoo on my belly that stretched tremendously while pregnant. After my son was born, it looked pretty faded and misshaped, so I plan to cover it soon. However, I know people who've had no issues with their ink postpartum.


----------



## Eyelet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToadJode* 

What are your thoughts on tattoos and piercings for your kids? My twin girls are only 6 weeks old now, but eventually they are going to see and understand that Mommy and Daddy have tattoos. We are piercing their ears next week. BF and I have discussed it and would be willing to take them for belly button piercings at 13/14 years old and tattoos at 16 years old. I'm wondering what other parents think about it for their children?

My husband is a tattoo artist and he'd be the first to insist that our children be of legal age (18 years old) before they're allowed any body modifications. Nor will he work on anyone else underage.


----------



## Mama2Xander

DH and I have a consult this morning for our first tattoos! We're getting matching ones for our 10th anniversary next month


----------



## Rikki Jean

Quick question! I'm most likely getting my septum pierced tomorrow. I've never had any facial piercings (even though I told my mom that the day I turned 18, I was getting my nose pierced whether or not she approved...eight years later, I'm finally doing something, LOL). I'm not sure what I need to know or should expect. I AM going to a very reputable piercer, so I have that covered.

My biggest concern is probably the jewelry; during my last pregnancy, I started reacting to gold. I had to take my wedding ring off my finger, but oddly enough, it hangs around my neck without a problem. Other than that, I've never had an issue with jewelry, and I've had my ears pierced for most of my life.

Any advice for me?

ETA: My hubby is also thinking of piercing one ear (he's had the other done for years) and stretching both ears a bit. Any advice on stretching and jewelry for him?

(I know I've totally asked some of this in the past, but it's been a few years, I didn't go through with it, and there are way too many posts to sift through to find the old info!)


----------



## Rikki Jean

Me again!

We got our piercings done yesterday, and we love them! DH ended up having his left ear re-pierced so they could both be at gauge (a six, I think?). I was sooo nervous going in, but it wasn't nearly as bad as I was expecting. Our poor 8 m/o DD was in a panic when I was getting pierced; she was crying like she was really worried about what was happening to me (which, sad as that as, was really sweet at the same time!).

Anyway, I have a few questions about after care. The piercer told us to do saline solution twice a day, but the paper he gave us says five times a day. I'm just doing it every time I go to the bathroom, so it's probably been like ten times today, honestly. I made a saline solution out of sea salt and water (non-iodized), and it's not in a spray bottle, so I'm using q-tips. Is there any reason that isn't okay? I hope I'm getting the whole thing; it's kind of a pain to get to, and I'm trying not to move the horseshoe around too much.

He also said to wash the area twice a day with anti-bacterial soap, but since I'm of the anti-anti-bacterial variety, I have serious reservations about that. I would never wash any other wound that way, so I can't see doing it for the piercings. Am I missing some really important reason that it needs to be done?

Last, the paper says not to move the jewelry around. I figure I should trust the piercer, but I was just confused because when I had my ears pierced, I remember being told I had to turn them three times a day. I'm trying not to move it, but it does get bumped here and there, especially because I keep forgetting it's there! Am I going to hurt anything by accidentally bumping it with my finger?

Here is a picture of my piercing and one of DH's ears. My horseshoe is actually less visible than it seems; before we took this, I bumped my nose with my hand, and I didn't know until later that it had made the jewelry move and sit crooked. It's so subtle that my kids didn't notice until well into today, and that was only after I asked them twenty times if they noticed anything different about my face. :lol I may go to something more visible once it's all healed; I wanted something subtle, but I picked such a small horseshoe not realizing how far up the piercing was going to be. The one I originally picked was even smaller!

http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q164/xapikleia/74091_10150126871782575_675387574_7944608_1220796_n.jpg


----------



## BettinaAuSucre

First of all, I think that Septum piercing looks adorable! I just got my nose done a month ago and I have considered a septum piercing in addition LOL.

As for your question, I just got my nose done and was told the same aftercare instructions as you. Yes, it's a bad idea to move the jewelry around as there is more cartilage than an ear piercing and it can cause scaring, not to mention there is more bacteria in your nose that can get into the piercing before it's healed, possibly causing an infection.

I didn't use anti-bacterial soap to clean my piercing for the same reason as you, I was just more cautious about touching the piercing, washed my hands a TON and did saline 3 times a day.

I ended up with a cold a few days after I got my nose done and so I had a lot of activity around the piercing site( having to blow my nose a lot!) and it didn't hurt me. I just made sure to clean it carefully, inside(with a q-tip) and out (with saline) after clearing my nose. I pulled my piercing out a few times by accident, but I made sure to clean the wound and stud before putting it back in, also washed my hands. I haven't had any problems so far from the minor accidental pulling on it, so I don't think you have anything to worry about.

I just changed my piercing recently, as the stud had become bothersome after the swelling went down and put in a corkscrew stud, which is the most irritating piercing I have ever put in. It took me over an hour of just sitting there, trying to get it in, washing, re-washing, etc. Finally got it in though. I have had a labret and other piercings, never have I had so much trouble. LOL.

Anyways, just watch the cleaning amount. 10 times a day is overkill. If you clean it too much, it can be just as bad as not cleaning it at all. Too much activity around the piercing can introduce as much bacterial as unwashed hands and keep it from healing.


----------



## Susana

*nevermind*


----------



## Jaxinator

Hi mamas! I don't think I've posted here yet for some reason.

I got my side done for the first time and yowza, that hurt. (I'm not new to this either, it was my fifth time getting tattooed.) Where was the most painful spot for the rest of you? My wrist was no joke and the back of my arm wasn't pleasant either. My back was the easiest.


----------



## CrunchyGina

Tattoo/pierced mama here! I currently have my septum and left nostril done and 2 sets of holes in each ear. One set at 8g and the other I'm just now considering stretching. So I just found out I'm pregnant. I've been slowly stretching my ears for the better part of the year and am wondering if I can continue to stretch through this pregnancy? I plan on talking to my piercer to get his opinion, but I want to see what others think too.


----------



## NettleTea

I bought a new ring back in October and I have recently noticed that the skin around my lip piercing is now a greyish color. What does this mean? Low-quality jewelry?


----------



## Rainey Daye

No tats, and prob not gonna get any...even though our closest friends all went and got new tats last year together my husband and I are kind of weenies with pain (though after birthing an 8 1/2 pound baby, I guess I'm not AS much of a weenie). But piercings, yeah...I'll do that!!

My husband is all for me getting my nose pierced...though he did ask me to hold off on that for a bit so as not to freak his mother out since she is still hyperventilating about my BIL's new piercing (he's also one of the ones who got tats together last year, but since he has to have all his tats in places that would be covered with his work clothes, I don't think she knows about them)!! Since I'm also planning on dreading my hair, I think we are having to pick and time our battles carefully!!

Me personally, I figure if I'm going in to get my nosed pierced I'd wanna get my cartilage pierced again at the same time. However, I've already had it pierced where I want the piercing twice (closed up both times when I took the piercing out cause of prejudice) and it's built up a fairly decent hard spot of scar tissue. When I went to get it re-pierced the first time it closed up, one of the mall places wouldn't even do it...I had to ask around and the chick at Claire's said she'd do it...but that if it closed up a second time that they wouldn't re-pierce again. Do you think I'd have a better chance of getting it re-pierced at a tattoo and piercing place? They don't seem to freak out as much about re-piercings.


----------



## Laur318

Let's talk about tribute tattoos. Like who here has something special in Honor of their child?? Names, dates, footprints...?


----------



## triana1326

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mom2snugbugs*
> 
> i hope this is the right place to ask this question.
> 
> I am thinking about a tattoo. I am currently tandem nursing my 4 yo and my 21 mo. My 4 yo dd nurses about 3x a week. My 21 mo ds nurses at least 2x a day, if not more. He is also still night nursing.
> 
> When I went to get a tattoo, they said I would have to stop breastfeeding because the carbon stays in my blood for at least 3 months, and it will get into my breastmilk. Can someone tell me about this?
> 
> TIA, and please point me in the right direction if this is not the place.


Haven't read the rest of the thread, but just wanted to reply to this by saying that the last tattoo I got, I breastfed my child WHILE getting inked. First time that had happened for my tattoo artist! Just thought I'd share...


----------



## SamiPolizzi

I am itching to get a new tattoo, but having trouble coming up with a design. Most of my tattoos are music related and I also have my son's footprint on my back. I've toyed with the idea of getting a placenta print, but I'd need to have another baby first so that will have to wait. I really just want to get something representative of motherhood, but I'm sure what that's going to be. Any suggestions?


----------



## Indigo73

I am itching for new ink too, but I know exactly what I want (next two are completely mapped out, and two more ideas are brewing). I think I am going to get my anchor on my right foot next, hopefully in early May as a congrats to first year back to college gift to myself. While I am there doing that, I want to put a deposit down toward my right arm piece - a knitting mermaid.


----------



## shelley4

i got a new tattoo today! it's itty bitty and very simple.. just the outline of Nova Scotia, where i was born. about 2.5" long and 1" wide, on my left wrist. i love it!!!


----------



## Laur318

Anyone getting spring body mod fever?
I'm itchin for a piercing. I have ears belly button and nipple. I had my eyebrow in the past and I'm over facial piercings. I am really into piercings on stomach/hip area. I saw A cute one that ive never seen before, on the top of a butt crack. I don't want attention there but how cool!!!


----------



## NettleTea




----------



## SamiPolizzi

I've been thinking a lot about getting my belly button re-pierced, but I'm not sure if it's the right time yet. A couple years ago I took it out because the skin over had thinned a lot in the 6 years since I'd gotten it done, and it was a little crooked to begin. So I was going to let it heal and get it redone and then get the bottom of my belly button pierced also... but then I found out I was pregnant. I figured I do it after my son was born, but then I realized how hard it would be for it to heal with a baby on my stomach all the time. Now he's two and still climbs all over me all the time, but maybe he could stay away from it for a couple weeks while it heals. I don't know... has anyone hear ever gotten a new piercing with a curious toddler?


----------



## Susana

I just got my husband's name in a heart on my arm about a month ago. Here's a pic of a little of what I have going on. I am planning on getting my 2 kids' names inside of 2 hearts, hopefully for a Mother's Day gift!


----------



## Jaxinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laur318*
> 
> Let's talk about tribute tattoos. Like who here has something special in Honor of their child?? Names, dates, footprints...?


I have my son's initials on my wrist. Nothing fancy, just a pretty script, about an inch and a half tall.

I have a tribute tattoo to the places I've lived too


----------



## boobyfeeder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laur318*
> 
> Let's talk about tribute tattoos. Like who here has something special in Honor of their child?? Names, dates, footprints...?


I have a tattoo in honor of my three daughters. It is a mother embracing three daughters, with each of my girls' birth flowers and their initials worked into the vines. I also have a cat looking at the moon on my calf, since I love kitties. 

As for piercings, I have two holes in each ear, and my left nostril pierced (a birthday gift for myself for my 31st).

I don't have a pic of my custom piece on my computer at the moment, but here is my kitty.


----------



## cakahy

Woot just saying hey and joining the tribe







.
Currently I have four tattoos. A pink leopard print star on my left shoulder, a quarter sized small black star on my left breast-area, a jolly roger on my right hip, and two huge flowers (representing my kids) on my right calf. Piercing wise right now I have my lip, ears, tragus, nose, and the top of my cartilage. The cartilage was an industrial but because my ears stick out (so they fold while I'm sleeping) it started bothering me because now that I'm pregnant I was only comfortable sleeping on that side and it was giving me a huge ear ache







. Miss that industrial already


----------



## Arduinna

Someone make a new thread this one has been here for 3 years and is 34 pages long LOL


----------



## beatgenxer

i have a haiku on my left shoulder, but i'm looking for ideas to get a tat in tribute of the home birth of my son (21 months). anyone else here get a home birth tattoo and what does it look like?


----------



## sarahsmiles

I've got a question for those of you with tattoos in different places on your bodies. Right now, I have one on my shoulder blade, and I love it, but I can't see it. I've got an appointment to talk with a highly recommended artist about another one that I'm totally jazzed about. This will be color, and gorgeous, and I want to see it! I'm having trouble decided where to place it on my body. I do work a professional job and I'm not totally opposed to having it be visible, but I think some of the more REALLY visible places are out for me, just because of my comfort level. I think the inner wrist, for example, is more than I can handle.

Any recommendations or things I should consider? I'm not worried about pain, since this is temporary, but I want to love this one every time look at it.


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sarahsmiles*
> 
> I've got a question for those of you with tattoos in different places on your bodies. Right now, I have one on my shoulder blade, and I love it, but I can't see it. I've got an appointment to talk with a highly recommended artist about another one that I'm totally jazzed about. This will be color, and gorgeous, and I want to see it! I'm having trouble decided where to place it on my body. I do work a professional job and I'm not totally opposed to having it be visible, but I think some of the more REALLY visible places are out for me, just because of my comfort level. I think the inner wrist, for example, is more than I can handle.
> 
> Any recommendations or things I should consider? I'm not worried about pain, since this is temporary, but I want to love this one every time look at it.


I have tattoos on my shoulder blades like you, and on my legs. I can either show the ones on my legs, by wearing short-ish skirts, or cover them up when I wear pants. I am now considering a tattoo on my upper arm. Those are all places that can be covered up if you want them too - they won't show if you wear a pant suit, which is what I wear for work. You can't wear short sleeves and still cover the tat if you have them on your arms, though.

Other recommendations? Well, being happy with your artist and having seen what their previous work was like is all you really need, right?

Although, there is one other thing. If it is REALLY hot where you are right now, maybe you should wait a bit. Tats don't heal as well in hot, sweaty weather and you can't swim while it is healing. I got one tattoo done last summer and it didn't heal as well as the ones I did in winter, so I am planning to go back and have it touched up.


----------



## sarahsmiles

Thanks for the advice about the heat! It is super hot right now, but I think after the consult, I'll realize I cannot afford the tattoo for a while, anyway.


----------



## Rainey Daye

After my recent miscarriage, the second one in less than six months, I decided that I want a tattoo for my kids. I want two butterflies to represent my babies in heaven. I also want something to represent my one little guy too...and I want space to add a rainbow to the tattoo later should I be able to have another kiddo (a baby after loss is called a rainbow baby).

Here's the deal though. Little dude's nickname is Bug...and there just aren't a whole lot of cute bugs out there (besides him, of course!!). I need some help to figure out either a cute bug to incorporate into my tattoo, or some other awesome way to incorporate something to represent him in with the two butterflies and hopefully eventually a rainbow!!


----------



## solemum

Hi

I'm a really keen tattoo and pierced mama with four piercings in each ear, two nose rings and belly button which I have accumulated over a few years , got my first piercings at four years (ears). My son, who is 5 wanted his ears pierced just like mummy, so we took him down to the studio to get it done - didnt think they would but no problem. They look really cute on him, probably will have problems at school, but I'll cross that bridge and deal with the teachers if it happens!

Buidling up my tattoo collection, butterflies and designs on shoulder blades, lovely design on my lower back, and lots of ink on my legs and feet, mainly colourful flowers, stars, starting from my thighs and working down. I am pretty much a 100% barefooter so I really wanted to show off my barefeet and legs, especially in the summer - tattoos look fantastic when walking round in shorts and summer dresses.

Both ds's and dh love the tattoo's, eldest ds always has temporary tattoo's on, but gets upset when it washes off! Told him he had to wait a couple more years before we would get him a permanent one.

I find the tattoo's are an interesting talking point when out shopping etc, many people stare and smile, which is just fine by me!


----------



## solemum

Just a quick update, after my previous post. Having read all the postings about all you tattood mamas I went out got some more ink! Its so addictive! Got some more flowers and patterns on my left thigh and some more butterflies on my left foot. Also got my eyebrow pierced, to add to my collection.

My MIL is bloody angry with me, mainly for getting my ds ears pierced, so we have stand up arguements about this! Went to our lawyer the other day with my boyfriend, and went barefoot with a dress on, the lawyer loved the ink on my legs and feet! I felt abit embarrassed, in a nice kinda way, at all the attention!


----------



## pookahjade

Hey mamas,

Question for ya'll: I've had nipple rings for 10 years and am now pregnant. Obvously I am going to have to take them out to breastfeed but I am wondering if I should take them out before my due date? TIA


----------



## aeterna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pookahjade*
> 
> Hey mamas,
> 
> Question for ya'll: I've had nipple rings for 10 years and am now pregnant. Obvously I am going to have to take them out to breastfeed but I am wondering if I should take them out before my due date? TIA


Crashing the tribe because I have just done this myself. =)

Some of the mamas here said they were able to BF with the piercings still in, but I'm too chicken to give that a try (first-time mama, I understand BF'ing can be quite uncomfy to start with, and I had one prior experience with an infected piercing that was excruciatingly painful... I just really do not want to try combining the two. I'd rather give myself the best possible chance to EBF!).

I said I'd keep mine in until they needed to come out. I put on two cup sizes, and my nipples got a lot bigger / more swollen very early in the pregnancy, such that the jewelry I had was really only barely big enough to be comfortable (and at times, depending on the amount of puffiness, could become uncomfortable; but that was always short-lived). I'm almost 39 weeks now, and I took them out last weekend. I probably could have kept them in up until delivery, but I was ready to let them go, and they were in a "good" cycle (sometimes they look perfect, sometimes they are weepy) so I wanted to take them out while they were least likely to be annoyed with me over it.

...I've had them for 9 years. My boobs look so weird without the jewelry, LOL!!


----------



## Buddhamom

Crashing here looking for an answer







I really wangt to get my nose pierced but and a complete wuss. Yes, I know, I can give birth naturally with no meds or interventions but freak at this. Anyway. I was wondering if anyone had numbed their nose first? I want one in the outer side so I hear it is pretty easy to have done.


----------



## canadianhippie

Ive had my nose pierced twice, but didnt use numbing, the last time was the 5th time Ive been pierced and i take it as "yea! i can do it"

Its tricky because, they swab with alcohol right before the needle, Im not sure if a piercer would be ok with something topical, pop into your local shop and see if they're ok with numbing, they might even offer one

it's a fairly quick pain, and I found that the pain nearly goes away completely within 30mins, where something like my eyebrow or tongue was hours later


----------



## canadianhippie

Can add the 6th time to being pierced now! Got my lip, on the bottom off to the side this week. and loving it !


----------



## LynLyn

Am I the only one who thinks there should be A LOT more photos in this thread??


----------



## canadianhippie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LynLyn*
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks there should be A LOT more photos in this thread??












no tatties for me, i have this one from the day I got my lip pierced and showed my LO. He kept poking it and thought photo op!


----------



## LynLyn

My biggest tat when it was fresh this past October. Don't have current, healed pics. Her face is lighter and more blended now and the eyes still look amazing. Trying to get in for my first touchup session.  This one has a lot of meaning for me and was a custom design by my very talented tat artist, Gus Ballman.

My only other tat is a small one across my left wrist that says, "glosoli". It's a song by an Icelandic group called Sigur Ros. I have another tat planned, quoted, and ready but the artist I'm working with on that one is located in Hollywood so it may be awhile. It's an awesome 6x6 or so piece by my fav comic artist, Simon Bisley. It'll go on the outside of my left upper thigh. I have ideas for a very large back piece but that'll probably be quite awhile away. I want to get my other foot done, I have some ideas to go with my left foot. I feel a little odd about putting something on the right side of my body however, I feel compelled to put them on the left. I'm toying with the idea of getting a realistic looking bumble bee on in inside of upper my left forearm. That's the only one I've thought about doing in color so far.

I'm keeping future career in mind while beginning a collection. I want to be mindful of what can be comfortably covered when needed.


----------



## canadianhippie

thats a really nice one!

I find it hard to find a good portrait artist

The place where I was pierced has done beautiful tattoos, Im looking more into getting what I want

My idea is a rib wrap tattoo, so from hip to underarm, as a scrolly kind pattern but have my son's hospital band (med tape, blood on it and all) in the middle with his name on it that way

either the band by itself, a baby pic of him lying down with the band on, or just the top of his hand with it around his wrist

dont mean to bombard the thread with my face, but this one shows my piercings a bit better than the other lol just messier hair, thats all. I briefly had my eyebrow but it got rejected when i was 15 and i havent thought it get it again in case it is pushed out

Still have my piercing jewellery in my lip, but aim to get a stud that matches my nose in soon

But I am SOOO in love with my lip piercing, probably explains my look! look! posts


----------



## mama2liam

I haven't been on the forums in FOREVER, but I figured this was the place I wanted to pipe back up in, hehe 

Right now I have 10 piercings in my ears, a nipple piercing, and a very... girly piercing. In the past I've had piercings in my bellybutton, eyebrow, nose (which I pierced myself), lip, tongue... and I think that's it. I'd love to have my nose pierced again, and possibly get my other nipple done. It wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be, but I was definitely more fragile in that healing process than I was after giving birth lol!

As for tattoos, I only just started about a year ago. I have a cherry blossom tree on my shoulder blade (in purple instead of pink, just in case I were to have an allergic reaction... I have sensitive skin and it was a BIG tattoo), a sparrow above my elbow, a lotus on my shoulder, and the word "Imagine" on my wrist. They all have intimate meanings for me, and I'm always wanting more. Talk about addictive! If anyone's interested in seeing pictures, I can dig some up


----------



## Desmond61

I don't have any new ink.


----------



## pickle18

Have been meaning to post here - I have three tattoos, all black ink, that my son loves to trace with his fingers and kiss.







His eyes get so big looking at them and he smiles like, "wow this is sooo cool!" He also loves to poke his finger through my gauges. Just have them at 0s now (used to be 00, but one lobe was torn when pierced, so when stretched that far it was so thin it was translucent - yikes! - also used to have my second piercing in my ears at 4s, but that was just too much clutter







).

Have sooo many more tattoos planned out (including an amazing back piece) but all are on hold indefinitely due to 1.) financial situation of being a SAHM (lucky to make enough to get by doing this, definitely don't have tattoo money leftover!), and 2.) DH's STRONG objections to tattoos in general (I should have completed it before I met him, then it would be perfect!!!







Hoping to wear him down on this over time...).


----------



## mamayogibear

Has anyone pierced themselves? Any good guides to self piercing? I have a kit with five needles and five captive beads and corks and sterilizing surgigel and hibicleanse. I am hoping to do my belly button, my ears, and my nose. I should just go to a shop but what's the fun in that...


----------



## mamayogibear

Do navel piercings and babywearing mix? I'm thinking the belt from a ssc or wrap would rub against it too much. Did anyone get a navel piercing and babywear for a lot of their day?

Thanks


----------



## mamayogibear

*My dd just walked in on me piercing my nostril. She said I have a big metal booger, I laughed and blood spurted out around the needle. I think it kind of scared her, but when I was done she asked if it was her turn now.
I really want to get my navel done now but I'm not sure if it will be a good mix with babywearing...*


----------



## mamayogibear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexis58*
> 
> i hope this is the right place to ask this question.


what question?


----------



## mpvelaz

I just got a new tattoo this week. I also just stopped taking my birth control this week because we going to start trying for a third soon. Is it ok to get pregnant whenever after getting a tattoo?


----------



## SamiPolizzi

Hi, all! Looking for some advice (or just for you ladies to confirm what I already know.) I got a small tattoo on my wrist a few months back. It's just the word peace. The artist told me to come back in a few weeks because wrist tattoos almost always need touch ups. It most definitely does need some touch ups, but I've been putting it off for a while. Well now I'm about to move out of state, so figured I should probably do it before I go. Only problem is, I just found out I'm pregnant. It's just a tiny little bit of touching up, but I'm guessing the no tattoos while pregnant rule is there for a reason. It's disappointing, because it's really looking bad and I have no idea when I'll be back in the area. I probably should just wait though, right?


----------



## mamayogibear

To answer my own question about navel piercings and babywearing, ouch! I had to stop using the ergo for about a month and use our didymos and only use chest ties. So yeah if you are an avid babywearer make sure you have some carries that do not put pressure of the wrap or ssc on your navel...

On another note I soo want to get a tattoo this year. Or maybe modify the one I've had for a decade, lol


----------



## michelleepotter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamiPolizzi*
> 
> Hi, all! Looking for some advice (or just for you ladies to confirm what I already know.) I got a small tattoo on my wrist a few months back. It's just the word peace. The artist told me to come back in a few weeks because wrist tattoos almost always need touch ups. It most definitely does need some touch ups, but I've been putting it off for a while. Well now I'm about to move out of state, so figured I should probably do it before I go. Only problem is, I just found out I'm pregnant. It's just a tiny little bit of touching up, but I'm guessing the no tattoos while pregnant rule is there for a reason. It's disappointing, because it's really looking bad and I have no idea when I'll be back in the area. I probably should just wait though, right?


I was about four hours into a twenty-hour tattoo when I found out that I'm pregnant. I didn't know you couldn't get tattooed while pregnant, so I asked my husband (a former piercer and tattoo artist) why that is. He says it temporarily weakens your immune system, and puts stress on your body because it's trauma. He did not think getting a touch up right now would be a good idea, so probably best to wait.


----------

